# The "what are you listening to now"  thread



## Caslon

No heavy metal please.

Two songs by Bobby Darin... I think I have some man love for this guy, if that's permitted.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiGFZUnJgqU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFRLOktHXo


----------



## LizStreithorst

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkplPbd2f60


----------



## LizStreithorst

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR6wKRWFOoE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJPTKnNejvY


----------



## CraigC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01e-gdOspeE


----------



## Katie H

Nothing so enjoyable or musical as the rest of you.  Right now I'm being treated to the lilting sounds of the dishwasher and the washer.  Guess I should be enjoying these noises since I'm not the one doing the washing.


----------



## Caslon

Noise canceling appliances?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Call Lights and the CNA's country music...I'm more of a rock 'n roll girl.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm more of a rock guy, too, although sometimes I'll listen to jazz or classical.

Lately I've been enjoying a new band from England called Nothing But Thieves. They have a lot of catchy material that's more in the rock vein. The lead singer has a good range.

I've also been listening to a lot of Prince, just since he died.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPgPIbk1PHw


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm volunteering on the master gardener helpline this morning and am listening to a Steely Dan station while I research people's garden problems. Heard Hotel California a few minutes ago and Operator by Jim Croce just came on.


----------



## Kayelle

Every evening we go out and sit on our porch after dinner at sunset time. We really enjoy listening to very old music out there, and watching our mountain have a pink moment from the setting sun. This is what we were listening to last night.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M26zWFUPGpE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBnd9vUldSQ


----------



## Rocklobster

Accuradio..free internet radio..so many genres...now playing here at the lobster cage.....Alt-Country Music - Listen to Free Radio Stations - AccuRadio


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peer Gynt Suite


----------



## jd_1138

A love song in the rock n' roll genre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqqEFoJPL4

I have my Pandora set up using Blue Oyster Cult as its seed artist with Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, and AC/DC to add variety.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

William Tell Overture.


----------



## Caslon

Light up some incense...the rain is falling on the roof.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-lGKnIbNbw


----------



## Mad Cook

"The Goon Show"

This will mean nothing to most of you but it was very popular on the radio in Britain throughout the '50s and starred Spike Milligan, Peter Sellers and Harry Secombe and others and relied on surreal story lines, absurd logic, puns, catchphrases and groundbreaking sound effects. They ridiculed the pomposity of those in authority and laughed at the stupidity of mankind.

Characters such as Neddie Seagoon, Eccles, Bluebottle, Major Bloodnok, Minnie Bannister, Henry Crun, Grytpype-Thynne and Moriarty all helped to create an alternative and ludicrous view of the world.

My father and my cousins (in common with most fans of the Goons, including the Prince of Wales!) used to mimic the voices and quote from the dialogue and laugh like drains. 

"Monty Python's Flying Circus" (and it's spin-off films such as "The Life of Brian") owed a lot to The Goons despite not having half its brilliance.

It's being re-run on Radio 4 Extra at the moment (along with "I'm Sorry I'll Read that Again", "Round the Horne" and "The Navy Lark", other radio stuff of my youth). It still wears well, despite it's age, and apparently still crops up on radio all over the world (or perhaps mainly in outposts of what was once called "the empire".

Well, you did ask what I'm listening to 

EDIT:- Sorry, didn't realise until too late that you meant music. I have a Dinah Shore compilation in the car CD player. Mostly '40s stuff with various bands


----------



## Addie

Don't fret MC. The key word here is "listening". Me, I am listening to Judge Judy. A TV show. And not a very good one. I am just to lazy to get up and find the remote.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm having my morning coffee out on the patio and listening to the birds chirping.  Not another sound to be heard.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I'm having my morning coffee out on the patio and listening to the birds chirping.  Not another sound to be heard.



Oh how I envy you. I can't wait until it is warm enough to sit downstairs on the patio. We have a huge maple tree right in the center. So you have to be careful where you sit. I sit out on the edge where the bird dropping can't reach me. The tree is full of birds. I love to go down there just when the sun is almost finished setting. The birds are all settling down and make quite a cacophony of song.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

*How does it feeeel--*

Happy 75th birthday Bob Dylan


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWwgrjjIMXA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JolwUqCKn_4


----------



## Caslon

happy 75th bob.

"...come in she said I'll give you shelter from the storm..."


----------



## Dawgluver

*The &quot;what are you listening to now&quot;  thread*

Happy 75th, Bob!

Listening to the finale of The Voice.  The first hour is a repeat of last night, but it's all good.

Hm.  Watching a woman with a huge bow and a black and white wig that covers her face, singing from a full-body haystack, with two guys and a girl dancing backup wearing leotards and tutus.  I do enjoy Sia's (sp) music though.  Really different.


----------



## Cheryl J

I LOVE Bob Dylan!  He's such a living legend. 

Tyler just got picked up a half hour ago, and after an hour of listening to him playing with his monster trucks complete with very loud sound effects, I'm just listening to quiet now.


----------



## jd_1138

Heard this on Pandora today.  They played the superior 8 minute extended version -- with its funky/disco interlude in the middle.  This was the theme song from 1980's _American Gigolo_.  I remember my mom and her GF seeing that at the movies in 1980 and they both were infatuated with Richard Gere.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK3gedNNCQ8


----------



## Caslon

jd_1138 said:


> Heard this on Pandora today.  They played the superior 8 minute extended version -- with its funky/disco interlude in the middle.  This was the theme song from 1980's _American Gigolo_.  I remember my mom and her GF seeing that at the movies in 1980 and they both were infatuated with Richard Gere.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK3gedNNCQ8



"We live for Love" song... Pat Bentar. Heralded in the 1980's. The 80's were about to happen.  Sony Walkman, stereos, excess ...all that. This song came out when all that was about to explode. It did.

Here's that song years later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5PBltkk1Yo


----------



## jd_1138

Caslon said:


> "We live for Love" song... Pat Bentar. Heralded in the 1980's. The 80's were about to happen.  Sony Walkman, stereos, excess ...all that. This song came out when all that was about to explode. It did.
> 
> Here's that song years later.



I love Pat Benatar.  She rocks.  That's a great song.  Yeah the 80's are probably the best decade in terms of music.  And remember the boomboxes we had?  Sanyo, Hitachi, Panasonic?  Those were our iPods, and they put out some watts!

My first love!  1984.  Madonna.  It was a year later that I fell in love with a non celebrity -- schoolmate named Jessica when I was 13.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHW5RVvg2v4


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

KINE | Hawaiian 105 KINE | Honolulu, HI

listening to live streaming radio from Oahu; 
sitting here with tears streaming down my cheeks, 
missing home


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> KINE | Hawaiian 105 KINE | Honolulu, HI
> 
> listening to live streaming radio from Oahu;
> sitting here with tears streaming down my cheeks,
> missing home



Oh Kaneohegirl. My heart aches for you. Perhaps it is time for you to take a vacation where other mainlanders go. Back home. But just for a visit. You do have to come back here eventually. That's the hard part.


----------



## GotGarlic

Interesting cover of "The Sounds of Silence." 

http://damnbored.tv/disturbed-heavy-metal-band-sings-classic/


----------



## skilletlicker

Speaking of _The Sounds of Silence_. Paul Simon has a new record out called _Stranger to Stranger_. I enjoyed it a lot this morning via NPR's First Listen. Not sure how long these links work. First Listen: Paul Simon, 'Stranger To Stranger'


----------



## Caslon

skilletlicker said:


> Speaking of _The Sounds of Silence_. Paul Simon has a new record out called _Stranger to Stranger_. I enjoyed it a lot this morning via NPR's First Listen. Not sure how long these links work. First Listen: Paul Simon, 'Stranger To Stranger'



Gonna check out his latest music, thanks.
The guy is a treasure. Poet and songwriter all in one.
"At the Zoo".  That song is almost quantum. It's light but heavy at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xKLBne1CoI


----------



## Caslon

The video and words don't match up, so what.

[youtube]raRGnueg8Lo[/youtube]


----------



## Katie H

Tapping my feet and singing along to _The Very Best of Sheryl Crow._  I think I may have to loop it all afternoon.  So nice and puts me right into the "zone."


----------



## Rocklobster

The Monkees just released a new album..here is one song on it.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpp-Ry2ZNhY


----------



## siciliana

Listening to some Dinosaur Jr right now


----------



## Caslon

Paul McCartney and Wings. "1985".

[youtube]RUsW7S9aBYs[/youtube]


----------



## Caslon

I don't care what anyone thinks about this 1982 song. I think it's brilliant. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4JY2mr-_Y


----------



## Addie

I missed the whole music scene from the 70's to the present. Other than some Beatles (Yesterday, Hey Jude) songs and The Bee Gees, I haven't a clue when my kids talk about the songs they love.


----------



## rodentraiser

Caslon said:


> Gonna check out his latest music, thanks.
> The guy is a treasure. Poet and songwriter all in one.
> "At the Zoo".  That song is almost quantum. It's light but heavy at the same time.



At the Zoo was the flip side of The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy). On the 45. How old does that make me?

I just took a listen to this - Bruce Willis singing and believe it or not, it's not that bad! But then I remember his Bartles and James commercials and I remember thinking he was pretty good then.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDXkd2NyCCE


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie, I'm the original old hippie (albeit a young one) and that 60s and 70s music is my music all the way. 

My forte is obscure but GREAT bands and singers, mostly from the 70s. If  you've heard of any of those bands, then you know good music. Anyone  here remember KQRS from Golden Valley in the 70s? The old station, not  the new junk station on the air now?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDp3uhkzjMI


----------



## outRIAAge

let's be honest. I'm cooking up a storm while cooking fresh Alaskan salmon while listening to an extinct French band singing French/Celtic songs in a dead dialect, with bagpipe accompaniment. The Force of Nature fronting them is Anne Auffret.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObSkTSbW2ns&list=PLoDa_Vs8Bnm3WUQNOhwp6eHplxX5vLHJq

It's what I like to listen to.


----------



## Caslon

Greg Lake of Emerson Lake and Palmer live...chewing gum and singing at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cCVj4-bao4


----------



## Caslon

Endless Summer by the Ventures.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKMLB4COC-I


----------



## Asif Engdahl

A cover of one of my favorite songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw1MDMvqEg4[/ur]


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe4gQTABqNA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNUFNTSiRCk


----------



## Caslon

Donovan.  "Mexico".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrjLkVaHK8


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eagles on Pandora


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm listening to a local Heritage Radio station that transmits just a few miles from my house. Sometimes it can be really good, sometimes it can be really bad. So bad that it is good.... Mostly country influenced(old country, thank god), with certain shows that feature local artists, which is nice. Local sponsored commercials...Tonight it is a bluegrass show..Thursday nights is a great Blues show just after the Bingo....if you ever want to check out what is happening in my little corner of the world just follow this link and then click on the listen icon..they feature a cooking recipe of the day, so it is relevant....party on....Home - Valley Heritage RadioValley Heritage Radio


----------



## jd_1138

Rocklobster said:


> I'm listening to a local Heritage Radio station that transmits just a few miles from my house. Sometimes it can be really good, sometimes it can be really bad. So bad that it is good.... Mostly country influenced(old country, thank god)[/URL]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_QPfoex0kY

There are just 2 of the all time Canadian great classic country artists -- Anne Murray and Shania Twain.


----------



## Caslon

Here's a tip for posting music to a forum to make it show up as a video and not a link and also...to make YouTube to not show a window of additional song suggestions at the end of your posted video.

First, open the song on YouTube you want to post here.  Click on "Share" that you see below the video. In the next window click on "Embed."  Scroll down and *un-check* the box that reads "Show suggested videos when the video finishes".

Copy and Paste the YouTube URL link to that song for posting here, but backspace out the letter "s" in the url's "https..." before posting.

Now your embedded video will not only playback directly on screen (not just a link) but at the end of the song, it won't bring up other suggested songs by YouTube. 

I knew about removing the "s" in "https:...  but just learned today how to not have YouTube bring up a bunch of related songs at the end of my video posts.


----------



## Rocklobster

jd_1138 said:


> There are just 2 of the all time Canadian great classic country artists -- Anne Murray and Shania Twain.


I'm talking way back before Shania Twain, here...I consider her new country. But, then again, I'm pretty old myself.....


----------



## Caslon

Video song posts are now banned here?  They aren't  showing up as of late


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glitch in the system, nobody has banned them.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glitch in the system, nobody has banned them.



Thanks PF. I knew it wasn't my computer. So there had to be a reasonable explanation .


----------



## skilletlicker

Rocklobster said:


> I'm listening to a local Heritage Radio station that transmits just a few miles from my house. Sometimes it can be really good, sometimes it can be really bad. So bad that it is good.... Mostly country influenced(old country, thank god), with certain shows that feature local artists, which is nice. Local sponsored commercials...Tonight it is a bluegrass show..Thursday nights is a great Blues show just after the Bingo....if you ever want to check out what is happening in my little corner of the world just follow this link and then click on the listen icon..they feature a cooking recipe of the day, so it is relevant....party on....Home - Valley Heritage RadioValley Heritage Radio


Thanks Rocklobster. I added CJHR to my online radio links and am happily listening to it as I write this.
I'm in Memphis Tennessee and we have a bit of musical history too. WEVL is a volunteer-programmed and listener-sponsored radio station. There is a variety of genres depending on the interests and collection of the volunteer who puts on each show. May sound hokey but they been doin' it a long time and got pretty good at it. You can just find the link on their website and listen live or check the program schedule for a show with the kind of stuff you like to listen to.


			
				Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I'm talking way back before Shania Twain, here...I consider her new country. But, then again, I'm pretty old myself.....


If you go back far enough there wasn't "country." There was just music and if you were lucky enough to live in one of the right parts of the world you got to hear what later turned into country. But it was an amalgam of Appalachian Folk, Celtic, Delta Blues, New Orleans Jazz, Tin Pan Alley and everything else them old boys ever heard.

Anyway, said all that so I could say this. If you like that Old Time Country, then Wednesdays from 3 to 4 PM Central Time you might be interested in listening to The Old Time Country Music Hour on WEVL.


----------



## Caslon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bdOefF_tyU


----------



## skilletlicker

Bluff City Barn Dance on WEVL.org. On 'til 10:00 AM central.


----------



## Mad Cook

Artie Shaw on the car CD player (I'm sure you've already noticed my penchant for "swing") and Mozart's Requiem on the Prom's concert on television last night.


----------



## Caslon

skilletlicker said:


> Bluff City Barn Dance on WEVL.org. On 'til 10:00 AM central.




I go to "Listen Online" link from that site. Clicking that link brings up an immediate download. No thanks.
Keep it simple.

Along that kind of music...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1SK3QTnGU8


----------



## skilletlicker

Caslon said:


> I go to "Listen Online" link from that site. Clicking that link brings up an immediate download. No thanks.
> Keep it simple.
> 
> Along that kind of music...



Aah. I see what you mean. That is just a stream link that plays in in any music player I think, but for sure in one like VLC. I remember being confused by it at first too. Sorry for the inconvenience and I won't post that link again.

Thanks for the Jorma link. Blue Country Heart is a favorite album of mine.


----------



## rodentraiser

Listening to Red Molly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VhP_OuHMCQ


----------



## Caslon

skilletlicker said:


> Aah. I see what you mean. That is just a stream link that plays in in any music player I think, but for sure in one like VLC. I remember being confused by it at first too. Sorry for the inconvenience and I won't post that link again.
> 
> Thanks for the Jorma link. Blue Country Heart is a favorite album of mine.



I like where you were coming from with that music.  I couldn't help but chime in with that song.

Jorma was the lead guitarist for the Jefferson Airplane in their heyday, you probably knew that.


----------



## Caslon

Anyone up for some vintage Motown?  No?  Too bad cause here it is.

"Give me just a little more time."

The Chairman of the Board.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzIAiyxS-nk


----------



## Rocklobster

skilletlicker said:


> Thanks Rocklobster. I added CJHR to my online radio links and am happily listening to it as I write this.
> I'm in Memphis Tennessee and we have a bit of musical history too. WEVL is a volunteer-programmed and listener-sponsored radio station. There is a variety of genres depending on the interests and collection of the volunteer who puts on each show. May sound hokey but they been doin' it a long time and got pretty good at it. You can just find the link on their website and listen live or check the program schedule for a show with the kind of stuff you like to listen to..




Thanks for that link. I''ll check it out. It sounds a lot like my local...you never know what to expect...


----------



## skilletlicker

Caslon said:


> ...
> Jorma was the lead guitarist for the Jefferson Airplane in their heyday, you probably knew that.


Yup. It surprises lots of "too cool" folks to find out many of those early rock and roll musicians actually first learned to play bluegrass, country or Appalachian folk. You probably know that Jerry Garcia of The Grateful Dead started out playing bluegrass banjo.
But here's a duo younger than the folks we're talking about that write and play in that syle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bekqFYafIx0


----------



## skilletlicker

Despite any popular demand, here's another example of Rock and Roll meets bluegrass. John Paul Jones (Led Zeppelin) with Dave Rawlings, Gillian Welch & others.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYeq6XoOg8s


----------



## skilletlicker

*Rosanne Cash - Tennessee Flat Top Box*

Haven't heard this for a good while, but for some reason woke up with it stuck in my head.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpd5zbELZ1w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Caslon

I found a way to prevent Youtube from showing suggested videos after my video completes here. It works. When this posted video ends, Youtube doesn't bring up additional video suggestions. Cool. However, it leaves a couple of lines of technical info at the bottom of my video, which I can't seem to get rid of.

Below is just a random example song I chose.  Notice how the video ends with no "suggested videos" afterward. Great!  I just can't figure out what's causing those extra lines of technical info to show up. 
My preview post looks like this:   [.youtube]gFHLO_2_THg?rel=0[./youtube] I put a period to keep it from embedding.  The colored ?rel=0 added to the line of html is the key to making YouTube not show suggested videos at the end of the video. It works!  But why is that other info showing up?     Do you guys see it?  Not a big deal. Maybe it's how this forum engine works displaying videos?

[youtube]gFHLO_2_THg?rel=0[/youtube]


----------



## Caslon

Hey!  It's a cooking forum, what do you expect!? 

Hey!  Google Chrome just auto updated my browser, Sat. Sept 3rd.  It changed some things. The fonts here are bigger. The Chrome browser bar at the top is colored grey now. My url field box is smaller.  What gives?


----------



## Caslon

[yt]mKKLIrOGfUo?rel=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

A Sony TV ad from years ago used this Flaming Lips song. I was impressed.

[yt]fk76rsV71S0?rel=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

Live performance of this bands one hit wonder from years back.

[yt]VQELGWkF_wA?Rel=0[/yt]


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J7IrPVLc4U


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k6mQyu2GxM


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBPHWk5FQ8


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKj4b2IEhYI


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEysf86U7jQ


----------



## msmofet

Having trouble falling asleep tonight. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-h-kHZMRek


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0Wd8rGWbA0


----------



## msmofet

This man has some voice. He was the voice of many Quess Who songs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxa1jggv1RI


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW4E1Pzfh-Q&app=desktop


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuHWB_sJi2Y&app=desktop


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zi-A6Xek20&app=desktop


----------



## msmofet

Flip side of this 45 is the No No Song. I loved them both, there was no B side they were both A's to me!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyLfq9bmTUs


----------



## Caslon

No need to be discerning.  I bet you could go on for another 10 songs in a row.


----------



## msmofet

Caslon said:


> No need to be discerning.  I bet you could go on for another 10 songs in a row.




Did I post to many songs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Did I post to many songs?



No, you did not.

I'm listening to the Doo Wop station on Pandora.


----------



## Caslon

"Everybody Wants To Rule The World".  A 1980's song by Tears for Fears. Europe, 2009.  This video has great production value withme. I'm talking about how well the video is edited and the orchestra and all. Live. 

[youtube]c8L_hLS21cw?rel=0[/youtube]


----------



## Caslon

What is my life...?

[yt]3XFfUt7HQWM?Rel=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

I recently read that, in Britain, vinyl records are now out selling downloads. 
Did anyone here ever own a Thorens turntable?  I once owned one, way way back. They're still the best name in turntables.

[yt]G5NtzB-voZo?rel=0[/yt]


----------



## CharlieD

I love Kaleo


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CakePoet

https://youtu.be/Qu76GhRO9Yk


My daughter is hooked on this tune...  Oh well it could be worse, I guess.


----------



## pdswife

The Sound of Silence  by Disturbed.   Great version of a great song.


Oh...and the sound of ocean waves crashing on my beach.   Loving it.


----------



## Caslon

CakePoet said:


> My daughter is hooked on this tune...  Oh well it could be worse, I guess.



If you edit your post and backspace out the letter "s"  in your link (https), your video will magically open here, and not just be a link.


----------



## CakePoet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu76GhRO9Yk&feature=youtu.be

There you go, that is what we are listening to

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofKk_Etapq4


----------



## LPBeier

Jordan Smith's Christmas Album. Here's a video version of one of my favourites. We actually watched the movie tonight with Jim Carey's version of the song!

You're A Mean One Mister Grinch


----------



## CakePoet

I do think it  Funky that only   heavy metal is  banned in this  thread.  I cause  Grind core, trash metal  Industrial punk must be fine then.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tTHn2tHhcI&index=1&list=PL17D29AB71C276286

Since my husband worked in retail, this is the only type of "Christmas" tune  I'm allowed to play when he is home.


----------



## CharlieD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-7IHOXkiV8


----------



## GotGarlic

Pentatonix Holiday station on Pandora. Right now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad7KU9bCTAM


----------



## Caslon

2000 miles. 
 [yt]1SkWIqQ3oLY?Rel=0[/yt]


----------



## CakePoet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCL9FiAuezk


----------



## buckytom

Crank it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZgblTKscX0


----------



## buckytom

Gettin' the Led out this morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEQTJV_3-w


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ7NVjZ-Eyg


----------



## mcrx

CakePoet said:


> I do think it  Funky that only   heavy metal is  banned in this  thread.  I cause  Grind core, trash metal  Industrial punk must be fine then.
> .



Awe, really?! I had to go check. What if you don't know if what you are listening to is metal or not?? (I mean, there is such a debate on what truly is and what isn't! (I suppose I should quote the author of this thread) Yeah, think my heart sunk a little. I mean, there's plenty else I find interesting, but still.

This was in my head all day. <3 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbrfXDFuzu0


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I do think it Funky that only heavy metal is banned in this thread. I cause  Grind core, trash metal Industrial punk must be fine then.



It is? Where does it say that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

List any music that you are listening to.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_UpLtGEWoY


----------



## buckytom

Just in case you have nothing to do for the next 2 and a half hours, here's the New Year's concert that I watched last night, which made my family go watch TV in other rooms. With headphones on. And pillows over their heads.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FeUN9aXbpY


----------



## Caslon

I don't have anything better to do.  But 2.5 hours?  Have some mercy.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> Just in case you have nothing to do for the next 2 and a half hours..



 "Fanfare for the Common Man."  Aaron Copland. A great modern day classical composer.

 Emerson Lake and Palmer doing a sound check rehearsal of this song on a very cold day, before the concert. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgpnlLz7WR0


----------



## LPBeier

I am listening to the same thing I have been all weekend...the music and voiceovers from TB's computer game he got for Christmas, "Master of Orion III"! The voice overs are actually kind of cool because many of them are by SciFi actors like John Delancy, Michael Dorn (Warf), etc.

It is actually music to my ears because I know he is happy!


----------



## mcrx

PrincessFiona60 said:


> List any music that you are listening to.



ok, I'm quoting you! 

honestly, I am on a Pink Floyd The Wall trip the last few...months?? ugh hehe yeah, little late to the party, so...although it has been going from song to song in my head today, this is the current one. Think it's had some of the most play too! hehe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7EpSirtf_E





Caslon said:


> "Fanfare for the Common Man."  Aaron Copland. A great modern day classical composer.
> 
> Emerson Lake and Palmer doing a sound check rehearsal of this song on a very cold day, before the concert.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgpnlLz7WR0




I was just listening to this about a month ago. Always loved it!



LPBeier said:


> I am listening to the same thing I have been all weekend...the music and voiceovers from TB's computer game he got for Christmas, "Master of Orion III"! The voice overs are actually kind of cool because many of them are by SciFi actors like John Delancy, Michael Dorn (Warf), etc.
> 
> It is actually music to my ears because I know he is happy!



XD I often listen to this type of stuff too. hehe Awe! So cute!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like Pink Floyd, RUSH, etc.


----------



## mcrx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIGKlicb8n0

\m/ XD

oh this was just the first song I found. 
hahahahaa this show is on RIGHT NOW! :P (The Goldbergs)


----------



## LPBeier

Right now I am listening to Violet's whining because she has 45 minutes to go before "treat time" and she thinks if she keeps this up I will give it to her sooner.

I can wait her out!


----------



## buckytom

Bohemian Rhapsody  https://youtu.be/tgbNymZ7vqY


----------



## Caslon

Alvin Lee of the 70's band "Ten Years After" asks on this song...   "Tell me, where is sanity?"   

[yt]sg6xaFZStEI?REL=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

[yt]YDw7yx1ESIw?Rel=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

"Love My Way" again. Acoustic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x02HPkeGc_U


The original. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4JY2mr-_Y


----------



## Caslon

Here's another then and now and now and then. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5PBltkk1Yo




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONRoRW4nJAY


----------



## Caslon

Now for something completely...

[yt]oK9wql4yRfI?rel=0[/yt]


----------



## Caslon

Knock Knock 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kp4ei5TYBA


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU89e4nQhWU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC84WX4QWCI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI


----------



## mcrx

this came to mind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=li0EGblWaIo

now this...actually listening

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTiGlNDnOtE

but i have actually been listening to Limp Bizkit lately, and as it tends to do, it was stuck in my head all day hehe yeah, slightly embarrassing with this one (very repetitive! haha yeah)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJeiBwTzTrM


----------



## mcrx

omg! i used to love this one! been maaany years!! ok, back to cooking!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkbQDChgmX8&index=5&list=RD7QWxrFwZldU


----------



## mcrx

alright then. i am not the only multi poster so one more similar but little different. (more reminescing)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opU1urLhw50&list=RDopU1urLhw50#t=5


----------



## Caslon

Across the Universe...by Fiona.  I like songs slowed down like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ5WPXxNzPU


----------



## jd_1138

Caslon, how about this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QQ5pcdP40M


----------



## jd_1138

mcrx said:


> alright then. i am not the only multi poster so one more similar but little different. (more reminescing)



Wow, awesome song!  I forgot that band entirely.  He's got a great voice -- perfect for hard rock.  It's amazing how many great bands I've forgotten about.

Frank Black -- Los Angeles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXxjQmvbHIs


----------



## jd_1138

going down to Florida to get some sand in my shoes........or maybe Califonia to get some sand in my shoes..........................

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhs5j7HN8wM


----------



## jd_1138

Oh wow, I was going back over the last few pages listening to the music y'all posted, and I saw that Caslon already posted _Fade Into You._


----------



## mcrx

Caslon said:


> Across the Universe...by Fiona.  I like songs slowed down like this.


i did not know she covered this. i like fiona!


jd_1138 said:


> Wow, awesome song!  I forgot that band entirely.  He's got a great voice -- perfect for hard rock.  It's amazing how many great bands I've forgotten about.
> 
> cool! yeah i know right!?


hmm, was trying to find something uplifting but came to this. idk tho, Korn always seems to comfort, even if its dark.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryfwfc_946w


----------



## jd_1138

mcrx said:


> i did not know she covered this. i like fiona!
> 
> hmm, was trying to find something uplifting but came to this. idk tho, Korn always seems to comfort, even if its dark.



Love the Korn!

Here's an uplifting song.  The actual words are about having a bad day but the song is uplifting. ha.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpUYjpKg9KY


----------



## caseydog

Okay, I'll jump in with some _Cosmic Debris_. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOtuqYzJTsM&t=2112s

The apple didn't fall far from the tree. 

CD


----------



## CraigC

Seems appropriate for Mardi Gras.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkeItBFsnXo


----------



## jd_1138

You guys have good taste in music. 

Kostars (side band of Luscious Jackson) "Never So Lonely"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlNZFpSszLc

Cake -- The Distance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_HoMkkRHv8

James Taylor -- live from 1970 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOIo4lEpsPY


----------



## caseydog

JD, Cake does some interesting cover songs, like this Black Sabbath cover...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caINuHPKkFQ

I like "unusual" cover songs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5WOAxu28C0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzlky9Klu4I

CD


----------



## jd_1138

caseydog said:


> JD, Cake does some interesting cover songs, like this Black Sabbath cover...
> 
> CD



Love it!

Cake also remade a 1978 disco song as you know_ I Will Survive_ by Gloria Gaynor.  The bass in this tune is epic.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkb-1ryitXU&list=RDbkb-1ryitXU

The Bangles 'Hazy Shade of Winter' -- remake of a Simon & Garfunkel song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxrwImCJCqk


----------



## jd_1138

From 1982, Joe Jackson _Steppin' Out_.  This song is sooooo 1980's.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwt2dxx9yg


----------



## caseydog

I have to give a plug to one of my young cousins. I've never actually met her, but knew some of her family members, some still around, and some who have passed on. She lives in the town that my family settled in upon emigrating from Italy. It is the town my father was born in. My grandfather was one of 8 kids, They split company, but one of his brothers who was close until the end, was Mia's great grandfather, and my Uncle John. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoaB7jY2zv8

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7liljM9ojAY

Tipitina tra la la la
Whoa la la la-ah tra la la
Tipitina, oola malla walla dalla [little mama wants a dollar]
Tra ma tra la la


----------



## jd_1138

From 1984:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo759np9-nM


----------



## caseydog

One of favorite artists when I am sittin' on the patio on a nice evening, like this evening was. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwYAeUpH1NM

CD


----------



## Caslon

Here's a hectic song for a hectic world.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLmjjyxhoMY


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgbcyfJgfQ


----------



## jd_1138

I love The Police.  Here's an awesome Sting song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiPiRKbNCWY


----------



## jd_1138

Sting -- All This Time (sort of autobiographical about his father)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LdUme7QZLY


----------



## jd_1138

In honor of my home state California:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eab_beh07HU


----------



## jd_1138

From 1984, Depeche Mode:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzGnX-MbYE4


----------



## Caslon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhoXlZUPLbE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nHXPQSnCG8


----------



## Caslon

There's a video of the Cars doing this song on Saturday Night Live, way back.  I'm still hoping it shows up on YouTube someday. In fact, I believe the singer of this song passed away (not the founder).  Cool song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYroaHyLAiQ


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's a song about food...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUN3RNM6iiQ


----------



## Caslon

Rocklobster said:


> Here's a song about food...



Wilted celery? Rock Lobster by the B-52's?


----------



## Rocklobster

Caslon said:


> Rock Lobster by the B-52's?


..
..
Fried Chicken and Gasoline.
..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCCqeHm5VDY


----------



## Caslon

Getting off food music.... 

I still have a crush on these Scandinavian singers, all these years later. 

ABBA 1976

http://vimeo.com/208397314

This video might not be available 5 days from now.  Copywrite laws and all that.


----------



## Rocklobster

My favorite Scandinavian Band 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7DcPUxA0-w


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Is Iceland part of Scandinavia?    I  kind of like this band's music.  Didn't realize this song dates to  2010 already!?!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dw8qdmT_aY


----------



## jd_1138

Just a song before I go...................by CSN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YGTPvDoJyM


----------



## jd_1138

From 1978 (the year I started kindergarten):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7DAHi_Cks8


----------



## caseydog

Right now, I have Dallas' own Steve Miller on filling the house via wifi. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dEA81-SYtA

And, my favorite Steve Miller song, that I blasted out of my first car, a 73 Pontiac with a killer stereo system...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJtGuMTTSzA

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Miller Band, the soundtrack of my teens.


----------



## jd_1138

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Steve Miller Band, the soundtrack of my teens.



I remember going over to visit my older cousin Lee Ann in 1981, and she had this record playing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuTrfTfGd0


----------



## caseydog

Right at this moment, I have this song blasting at 200 watts through my old-school Klipsch horns. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgGUf3rxhR0

CD


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> Right at this moment, I have this song blasting at 200 watts through my old-school Klipsch horns.
> 
> 
> CD



If you live in one...I'm glad I don't live below you or above you in a condo/apartment...


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> If you live in one...I'm glad I don't live below you or above you in a condo/apartment...



Nope. Free standing house. Three bedrooms, 2.5 baths, me and a poodle. It could be worse, from a carbon footprint perspective. My 80-something parents and a poodle live in a 4,000-plus square-foot house. Five bathrooms -- you are never more than a few feet away from a place to pee. They have Klipsch speakers, too, but not old-school. My mom has terrible eyesight, so they have a 72-inch TV. 

My neighbors can probably hear some bass, but not much else. We are friends, so they would call me if I kept them awake at night. 

CD


----------



## ixamnis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWDF1mVbu04


----------



## Katie H

At the moment I'm finishing up a really good Lee Child audio book, _Die Trying._  Really good tale and 12 disks long.  Not much left and the climax is quite complex.

I'm looking forward to another Jack Reacher adventure.  I have several more on the shelf ready for action.


----------



## Katie H

ixamnis said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWDF1mVbu04




I really like Diana Krall.  My tastes in music are quite varied and I listen to just about anything, with the exception of heavy metal-type stuff.

Kind of a mental disconnect to know she's married to Elvis Costello.  Guess they make beautiful music together.


----------



## Caslon

Here's the Cars again performing that way back hit single "Drive"  live on Saturday Night Live. The only place I could find it was on someone's Facebook page, of all places. I've never linked to a song from Facebook.  I hope to find a better video where the lead singer doesn't look strung out. Sadly, this singer has passed away.

http://www.facebook.com/154678997877259/videos/201763979835428


----------



## jd_1138

John McVie's acoustic bass is cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr9Oubxw1gA


----------



## ixamnis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_ZeDn-hHGE


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbn6o5tiPds


----------



## cjmmytunes

Right at the moment, I'm listening to a Ford commercial.  Have on WAVY TV 10 News at 5, Mom loves to keep up with it so I humor her.  As far as music, I'll listen to almost anything for a song or two.


----------



## Caslon

"Across the Universe"  slowed down as compared to the original.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ5WPXxNzPU


----------



## CakePoet

My little pony, friendship is magic..


----------



## cjmmytunes

The View with guest host Alex Rodreiguez for Guy Day Friday


----------



## caseydog

I just stumbled upon this video. Dire Straits, Sting, Clapton, Phil Collins performing _Money for Nothing_. Talk about a dream team.

It also reminded me of this time about 20 years ago when I was working on a TV commercial for Popeye's Chicken, and on the soundstage next to us, Clapton was testing and rehearsing for an upcoming tour. 

When we wrapped our commercial, and got everything torn down, we peaked through a door to Clapton's soundstage, and Eric and Mark Knopfler were free-form jamming. 

Some of his stage hands saw us, and waved for us to come in. We sat and watched Eric Clapton and Mark Knopfler jam for about thirty minutes. Priceless. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CB9OrGZ7-c

CD


----------



## Caslon

Sarah Hughes skating to music

http://vimeo.com/210087195


----------



## Caslon

"I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together..."


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKIs1J_nB4A


----------



## cjmmytunes

CMT Top 20....

#11 this week "Today" by Brad Paisley


----------



## caseydog

I'm currently listening to Zeppelin, which means my neighbors are listening to Zeppelin. I'll make it up to them, as usual. I have great neighbors. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> CMT Top 20....
> 
> #11 this week "Today" by Brad Paisley



Brad Paisley is a very talented guitar player. Too bad he chose to play redneck music for a living. I would listen to him a lot if he played real music. 

Just kidding!!! Don't hurt me for not liking country music... well most of it. I'd love to hang out with Willie... and not just for the party favors. Amazing songwriter and musician. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> I'd love to hang out with Willie... and not just for the party favors. Amazing songwriter and musician.
> 
> CD



Willie IS a great songwriter - and singer.  There was a special Friday night on CMT called "Outlaw".  It was about Waylon Jennings, and Willie was on there.  That was an excellent show.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Brad Paisley is a very talented guitar player. Too bad he chose to play redneck music for a living. I would listen to him a lot if he played real music.
> 
> Just kidding!!! Don't hurt me for not liking country music... well most of it. I'd love to hang out with Willie... and not just for the party favors. Amazing songwriter and musician.
> 
> CD



  Willie recorded a ballads album named Stardust, in the 70's... Remains my favorite to this day..


----------



## GotGarlic

I never thought I'd hear a cover of Bohemian Rhapsody better than Queen and Freddie Mercury, but Pentatonix really does an amazing job [emoji813]
https://youtu.be/ojRj2JK5oCI


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> I never thought I'd hear a cover of Bohemian Rhapsody better than Queen and Freddie Mercury, but Pentatonix really does an amazing job [emoji813]
> https://youtu.be/ojRj2JK5oCI



Nice lip-sync video. I can't really tell if these kids are good, or just have good producers. Definitely no Freddie Mercurys in that video. Maybe Milli Vanilli.

THIS is how it's done. (drops mic)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p4MZJsexEs

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Nice lip-sync video. I can't really tell if these kids are good, or just have good producers. Definitely no Freddie Mercurys in that video. Maybe Milli Vanilli.
> 
> THIS is how it's done. (drops mic)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p4MZJsexEs
> 
> CD


 Maybe you should look into them a little more before you make a snap judgment. 

Trust me, I'm well familiar with Freddie Mercury and Queen (throws mic in the trash)


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> Nice lip-sync video. I can't really tell if these kids are good, or just have good producers. Definitely no Freddie Mercurys in that video. Maybe Milli Vanilli.


In all fairness, Queen's version of Bohemian Rhapsody contains as many as 180 overdubs in spots, and they never did the opera section live, either. It was a recording with a light show.


----------



## Caslon

Trying to be Elvis? hehe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYNKgLchKE


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> In all fairness, Queen's version of Bohemian Rhapsody contains as many as 180 overdubs in spots, and they never did the opera section live, either. It was a recording with a light show.



Yes, and the mixing was done by Freddie Mercury and Brian May. The opera parts took over 70 hours to record and mix. Their record label didn't want to release it as a single. They thought it was too long and not good. Boy, were they wrong. 

So, in all fairness, excuse me if I'm not impressed by some kids lip synching a cover of the song. It isn't even good lip synching. It took me less than two seconds to know they were lip synching. 

Freddie Mercury deserves better, IMO. He sang with real passion, these kids phoned it in. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I have been a rush fan since I was a teen in the 70s. These guys are in their 60s now, and you expect aging rockers to lose their edge, but they just seem to get better. I need to start doing whatever it is that they are doing. LOL

I have their _Time Machine_ concert on DVD. This is one of my favorites. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbsC_fGArVc


CD


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> So, in all fairness, excuse me if I'm not impressed by some kids lip synching a cover of the song. It isn't even good lip synching. It took me less than two seconds to know they were lip synching.


You don't have to be impressed. But you don't have to be rude, either. It's okay to let others have things they like, without trying to squish all the fun out of it for them.

(Takes mic out of trash, gently cleans it off, and puts it away. Because microphones are expensive.)


----------



## Mad Cook

In the car - Artie Shaw on CD - '40s swing. (When my contemporaries were going mad for the Beatles & the Rolling Stones, I was into American "Big Bands" and British equivalents.). Said by many that he was one of jazz's finest clarinetists. 

I was introduced to big bands by my uncle who was a musician.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mad Cook said:


> In the car - Artie Shaw on CD - '40s swing. (When my contemporaries were going mad for the Beatles & the Rolling Stones, I was into American "Big Bands" and British equivalents.). Said by many that he was one of jazz's finest clarinetists.
> 
> I was introduced to big bands by my uncle who was a musician.




As a teenager in the 50's R&B was my public favorite... but... I was introduced to Jazz by my musician brother and Jazz was and is my go to music.. We had Jazz concerts here.. One venue in particular was/is Sunset Auditorium.. A guy named Jimmy Lyons presented a series called Jazz At Sunset.. I sat through many a Jazz performance, one in particular was Errol Garner recording "Concert by the Sea".. Over 60 years I have had every technical version produced of that album.. Any Jazz pre 70's brings back memories I cherish...

Ross


----------



## ixamnis

https://youtu.be/Yq4KA0mUnC8


This one is new by PostModern Jukebox.


----------



## caseydog

ixamnis said:


> https://youtu.be/Yq4KA0mUnC8
> 
> 
> This one is new by PostModern Jukebox.



Now I need to watch the video again, and pay attention to the music. 

Some of you will understand that. 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll

ixamnis said:


> This one is new by PostModern Jukebox.


Morgan James! I'm actually going to see her here in Minneapolis in a couple of weeks at the Dakota Jazz Club.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice, *Steve*! She can cover Joni Mitchell better than Joni can. Joni's voice hasn't aged as well as Joan Baez or OMG Judy Collins.  Judy is wonderful in a small-venue concert. 



caseydog said:


> Nice lip-sync video. I can't really tell if these kids are good, or just have good producers. Definitely no Freddie Mercurys in that video...


Hey, I like Pentatonix, too. No need to be judgmental!  Different people have different preferences in music. No one is making you listen to their music.  Just because YOU prefer something doesn't mean everyone else has to listen to it.  Well, unless you're playing Zeppelin...and they live next to you...

Still, Led Zeppelin IS in my collection...along with Jim Brickman, Shinedown, Michael W. Smith, Diana Krall, Heart, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Floyd, Joe Walsh with or without Jame Gang... I could go on and on because I have a multiple-personality-music-preference. 

Wouldn't it be boring if we all liked the same music? I think so.


----------



## jd_1138

From 1981, Blue Oyster Cult:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqqEFoJPL4


----------



## Caslon

ixamnis said:


> This one is new by PostModern Jukebox.



I like the way modern bands are reworking old songs.


----------



## Caslon

Can I Make It Last (Or Will It Just Be Over).     

 This song beautifully ends this album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_insxlS5jU


----------



## Caslon

Steve Kroll said:


> (Takes mic out of trash, gently cleans it off, and puts it away. Because microphones are expensive.)




The microphone for this private audition song is practically a museum piece.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe4gQTABqNA


----------



## caseydog

Another video I just happened to stumble upon. This is not even a whole song. Guitar string breaks... no problem if you are SRV. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIFdMbhCa94

CD


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm going to be listening to Shawn Phillips in a few minutes, starting with Breakthrough

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH18SmqpSME (man, can that guy hold a note!)

and ending with Storm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUlvALzEleg


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-x1KoPlJTI

Buy one get one free


----------



## CakePoet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wtfhZwyrcc


----------



## cjmmytunes

Top 20 Countdown on CMT.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWSDMYWJzDY


----------



## Caslon

Light up the incense.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sssaFfYTVtQ


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UoIMwQEgL8


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P_-tb5UYbE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqWdiroB3AU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mt_HTeERRg


----------



## caseydog

I worked a couple of classic car auctions and a concours last weekend, and my biggest customer was there. He hadn't seen me in about a year, and didn't know I let my hair grow out. Of course, he had to give me a hard time about it. That, and my Birkenstocks. 

It reminded me of this song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XWmwvT8bCw

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

"Pioneer Woman" on Food Network while reading my forums and waiting for breakfast to get to a certain point of doneness.


----------



## Caslon

cj...it's ok.


----------



## Caslon

cjmmytunes said:


> "Pioneer Woman" on Food Network while reading my forums and waiting for breakfast to get to a certain point of doneness.



This is the tunes section, but I watched a reality show about kids doing a BBQ cookoff.  They were cute.   It was high pressure, but it wasn't so serious as kids vs. master chefs.  Watching kids do BBQ  made me smile a few times.  A well done reality show.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPXWt2ESxVY


----------



## Caslon

Here's the same song on David Letterman, live.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk76rsV71S0


----------



## Dawgluver

House of the Rising Sun.

I've always been curious as to why a man in New Orleans would be arrested for cavorting with working girls, but after looking it up, apparently one of the original versions was from the working girl's point of view, and she was the one who got to wear that ball and chain.


----------



## Caslon

Dawgluver said:


> House of the Rising Sun.
> 
> I've always been curious as to why a man in New Orleans would be arrested for cavorting with working girls, but after looking it up, apparently one of the original versions was from the working girl's point of view, and she was the one who got to wear that ball and chain.




You know that song,  Lodi, by CCR?  If that song was slowed down really really slow and sung by a woman with a sultry voice, would you mind?  No one has done that yet.  Country female singer type singer loser.... contact me at 800-555-8475 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4


----------



## cjmmytunes

Pink Houses by John Mellencamp with special appearance by Carlene Carter.


----------



## ixamnis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZEA5kyvS5c


----------



## Caslon

Now for some way back Pink Floyd, for no reason at all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWSDMYWJzDY


----------



## Sagittarius

Il Divo  Quartet in Live Concert ..


----------



## Caslon

Sagittarius said:


> Il Divo  Quartet in Live Concert ..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b2po-ytpNM


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N-qO3sPMjc


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjO9kX4npVY


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op8aC0Rjv7Q


----------



## Just Cooking

Billy Stewart rocking out Summertime

https://youtu.be/XWxYx9mmr7U

Ross


----------



## Caslon

Just Cooking said:


> Billy Stewart rocking out Summertime
> 
> https://youtu.be/XWxYx9mmr7U
> 
> Ross



To have your video play right here instead of a link,  backspace out the "s" in the https part of your reply, then post.  Simple as that.


----------



## Just Cooking

Caslon said:


> To have your video play right here instead of a link,  backspace out the "s" in the https part of your reply, then post.  Simple as that.




Thank you, Caslon... I had no idea how to do that...  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Our cook at band camp when I was in high school used to sing this every year.  Brings back such good memories..... actually met my first real boyfriend there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3kQt14_5OQ


----------



## cjmmytunes

*The Civil Wars*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oq4Z8iVWldA


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xekhqZzWl_g


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00


----------



## cjmmytunes

RIP Chris Cornell - don't know if Soundgarden is heavy metal, but Chris was an excellent guitarist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> RIP Chris Cornell - don't know if Soundgarden is heavy metal, but Chris was an excellent guitarist.



Great song. The first time I heard _Black Hole Sun_ was a Peter Frampton cover of the song. When a guitar legend covers your song, you done good. 

BTW, watch the whole video below. It gets better and better as it goes on. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU8yuWddw0E&list=RDnU8yuWddw0E

CD


----------



## jd_1138

From their debut 1978 album, Van Halen's cover of the Kinks' _You Really Got Me._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V6VBKsO-Fk


----------



## Steve Kroll

Been listening to Soundgarden on and off today. Chris Cornell had a very powerful, expressive voice for a rock singer. This song is particularly telling, considering how he ended his life. It's called "Pretty Noose."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nkHrv_4Mg


----------



## Dawgluver

Not familiar at all with his music, but "my" neighbor girls (now adults) loved him.  Will have to give him a listen.  Very sad.


----------



## caseydog

Quite possibly the best live-in-concert band ever. The first time I saw them live was in 1981 at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas. They were the opening act for the Rolling Stones. They stole the show. The Stones were almost an anti-climax. But, I have to give props to the Stones for playing half of their two hour set in the rain. They could have quit, but didn't.  That's what earns you loyalty as a band. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB3SOEsk3zw

CD


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4u8qsw3DIM


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WKrqaXiv1U


----------



## caseydog

Have any of you watched the "Live From Daryl's House" videos from Daryl Hall? They are pretty darn good. Even is your aren't a Hall and Oates fan, which I'm not, Daryl Hall is a true professional. He does it right, or doesn't do it. 

Billy Gibbons...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MbaGJN2ioQ

Joe Walsh...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efB3aQkZS1g

Cheap Trick...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMDrKEoHOM

Kenny Loggins...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0HNZ-_1dac

Booker T. Jones...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h5N4k2l3Hg


It goes on and on. Search on YouTube.


----------



## caseydog

Oh, I forgot to mention that Daryl Hall is a foodie, and has a full kitchen and dining room in his studio. So, you get cooking segments with every episode. 

With Sammy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUGDRYqs1eE

Billy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx8UDD2VySI

And Todd Rundgren (not Hundgren)... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9e0EW4vCQQ

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Yes, and I LOVE all those people.


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZp6pmgbZyU


----------



## caseydog

Rest in Peace, Sir Roger Moore...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeQ7huY9mEE
CD


----------



## Caslon

CBS evening news said Roger Moore was sexier looking than his 007 female co-stars.


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfFndn2fIJc

Interesting tribute to Chris Cornell by Norah Jones


----------



## caseydog

Norah Jones is a fellow UNT graduate. I got to hear some really awesome music in college. I'd love to see my cousin, Mia, go to UNT, and follow in Norah Jones' footsteps. Mia and UNT would be a perfect match. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65iwd57Rxa8

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

I remember her, she was pretty good.


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXAgv665J14&list=PLNvTFutp30CPB4muInUOVX1moGNmc5ION&index=4


----------



## cjmmytunes

RIP Gregg Allman.  Another great guitarist gone to the big jam session in the sky.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xoyie3i3NE


----------



## Caslon

An Allman Brothers song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwRFAFGIi5w


----------



## Caslon

A Micheal Murphey song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ


----------



## cjmmytunes

Group on the Today show for their weekly "Throwback Thursday"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWX_p2GgHzY


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2CELiObPeQ

Today's Summer Concert series artist - love him!


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htZir_Taizg


----------



## jd_1138

From 1977, 'Peg' by Steely Dan:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwyTrWJ7Djw


----------



## jd_1138

I remember riding around in my cousin's '81 Pontiac Trans-Am Turbo and listening to metal like Ratt in the mid 80's.  I was a couple of years shy of getting my license.  My cousin had a lead foot.  lol.  That Turbo T/A could really light up its rear tires.  He had a beautiful GF with feathered back tall 80's hair.  Good times.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzhNTPnGing


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4

In honor of the CMT awards tonight.


----------



## skilletlicker

Thanks for the Darius Rucker tune. Wanted to post a Riannon Giddon link but when the video ended the second picture was linked to an Iris Dement song and she's been a favorite of mine since _Infamous Angel_, her first record. But this isn't from that. This is a duet with  John Prine.Here she is with John Prine. Sorry, Riannon. I'll make it up to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  My Step-Daughter-In-Law is Iris Dement's sister...


----------



## cjmmytunes

No problem, Skilletlicker.  And now for something totally different......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4


----------



## skilletlicker

Tonight after the NewsHour one of those 60's generation public television shows came on with Michelle Phillips hosting. I confess to an old crush on Crystal Gayle and somewhere in DC there was a conversation about her earlier today. But girl singers just don't come any cuter than the young Michelle Phillips.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M7gKZqgHn4


----------



## skilletlicker

*Another 60's cutie with better pipes.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhtnB6kSCyA


----------



## skilletlicker

*Speaking of 60's pipes.*

Even though this was recorded in the 70's I wore it out on vinyl and cassette.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ST9TZBb9v8
Okay, probably done for now.


----------



## caseydog

Break out some tapas and Rioja. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v35YhhzCrYk

CD


----------



## skilletlicker

Very nice caseydog. Acoustic guitars played well in any style are sweet. This reminds me of a record put out by John McEuen called Acoustic Traveler. Not the same level of virtuosity perhaps, but probably accessible to more people. Even though in this performance the instruments might not properly be called guitars, I recommend it and the album of the same name on which it was released.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpHL4k8qNwk
Gypsy Knights might be the next cut to listen to if one was interested.


----------



## cjmmytunes

In honor of his co-hosting sting on the 3rd hour of the Today show.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIDjovcTQhA


----------



## cjmmytunes

And this group will be on later with their new single

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg


----------



## caseydog

Interesting video. Look at the age variance of the audience...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3iNGaaNWnU&list=RDS3iNGaaNWnU#t=108

Another video, because the percussion is played on a cajon. I have one -- my drums were too loud. It is a cool and versatile instrument. You can get one for 150 bucks, about what I paid for my Pearl cajon. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3q_Y_0lhMM&list=RDS3iNGaaNWnU&index=3

CD


----------



## caseydog

If you haven't heard a cajon until now, it is a fascinating instrument. It is basically a woden box with a hole in the back, and a adjustable snare inside. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM8eIlqf5GA

CD


----------



## Themommychef

Cindy Lauper


----------



## cjmmytunes

No music this AM - listening to the Today show, a congressman from LA was shot this AM in Alexandria, VA practicing for a Congressional baseball game that is supposed to take place tomorrow.


----------



## skilletlicker

Caseydog, thanks for the introduction to Al Di Meola. I've followed him on Spotify and will try to get to know him better. Jazz challenges me though and, truth is, I may just not be smart enough to appreciate all of it.

In 2010 "Genuine Negro Jig" just knocked me out. Since we're introducing percussion instruments that may not be widely known, this shows Don Flemons on Bones.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFFIOVCfvBs
Here are the Carolina Chocolate Drops at the Opry playing a tune from their second album that is a little more accessible.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcCmg9Oj9XM


----------



## skilletlicker

The mommychef, welcome to the Forum.
Here is Cindi from her Memphis Blues record accompanied on harmonica by Charlie Musslewhite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2cSc7_EGTk&list=PL-JX1yy5ewJ_6_cTMqGymIp02lBJ59msb
To post a you tube link like this you can paste the url address from your browser then start a reply using the "Post Reply" command button. Then click the icon labeled insert link and past the url.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33mec03xeow


----------



## Saul

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mNsdBdVeLM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMbxSENOXG0


----------



## skilletlicker

Listened to all 6 parts of the Amazon documentary, "Long Strange Trip" about the Grateful Dead. It was entertaining in parts, depressing in others. I'm a great admirer of Jerry Garcia though so cheered myself up with one of the Jerry Garcia Acoustic Band records on YouTube. These are all great old songs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP6KlcE1YmM&list=RDxP6KlcE1YmM
And I'm saving this for tomorrow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzHMxfbF-cI&t=151s
Most of you probably already know Jerry Garcia started out as a bluegrass banjo player.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I didn't know that about Jerry Garcia - will have to go to Amazon Video and watch the Grateful Dead doc.


----------



## skilletlicker

Finished listening to that Jerry Garcia - David Grisman link above. Over two hours of bliss. By the way, Grisman's nickname is Dawg. In the comments read about "Grateful Dawg," a documentary about their 30-year friendship and collaboration. Couldn't find it legitimately streaming free so rented for $2.99 from Amazon. Worth every penny!

High time to listen again to "The Pizza Tapes" with Jerry, David, and Tony Rice.  Also "Not For Kids Only," most of which are new to me.

If Garcia had played with Grisman more over the years he might have been with us longer, maybe still.

Not quite ready to move on but will stop talking about it here.


----------



## cjmmytunes

She's the Today summer concert performer this week:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg


----------



## skilletlicker

Thanks, Cindi. Enjoyed that. Went looking for her new album but looks like it doesn't come out 'til September. Hope it works out well. I've missed her.

For a while, she was taking a little heat because all the videos seemed to feature her bare midriff. In an interview, she good-naturedly complained that all the other female singers were showing their belly buttons. "What's so special about mine?" she asked. I thought that was the cutest thing. She was one of the hottest women Nashville had ever seen. Belly button and all, have always been pretty special in my book.
This is the new single off the new album. Audio quality isn't good but The VEVO link seems broken at the moment.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUGG4cSRJ7E


----------



## cjmmytunes

Not a problem, skilletlicker.  I think she sang that song yesterday.  She also did "That Don't Impress Me Much".

Not listening to any music today - it's Saturday, and that's the day Mom and I watch the cooking shows on Food Network.


----------



## skilletlicker

Watching De-Lovely on Amazon Prime and vaguely dissatisfied with the music. Sampled several recordings of the title song on YouTube. My favorite, by far, was Ella Fitzgerald's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_W20SimGL4


----------



## Just Cooking

skilletlicker said:


> Watching De-Lovely on Amazon Prime and vaguely dissatisfied with the music. Sampled several recordings of the title song on YouTube. *My favorite, by far, was Ella Fitzgerald's*.




I totally agree... Ella rocked everything she would sing...   

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

I am currently listening to the computer printing out some research material for a review I am working on so I can read it in the dog park. I am finding that if I have some things to do I can sit on the bench with my leg up on one of the chairs while Violet has her outdoor time. 

Unfortunately, I can't get this stuff on my phone or Kindle so I have to do it the "old-fashioned" way and kill a tree!


----------



## caseydog

Being so hot outside, I dug out an old-ish The Who concert DVD. Iy still has three of the four original members -- John was still with us. The drummer, though, is Zak Starkey -- a full member of the band. Zack's father is Ringo Starr. Zack grew up calling Ringo's close friend, Kieth Moon, "Uncle Kieth." Cool Story. 

Zack plays on this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V1K9pMlimE

CD


----------



## skilletlicker

*Doc Watson*

We talked recently about Al DiMeola and Jerry Garcia. Here's my favorite guitar picker with his son, Merle. Can't believe Doc's been gone five years already.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBV1tkkPbwI


----------



## Snip 13

http://www.google.co.za/url?q=https...IIHzAI&usg=AFQjCNG7nthjOPK6j_C0rhBurwpbVgQS1Q


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to the people on "The Kitchen" talk about anchovies......


----------



## Snip 13

cjmmytunes said:


> Listening to the people on "The Kitchen" talk about anchovies......



Yummy! love anchovies


----------



## LPBeier

I love anchovies as well - except on pizza!

I am listening to Ed Sheeran right now. Love his new stuff.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Ed Sheeran Tribute from Jamie Foxx*

Yesterday stumbled on this Jamie Foxx tribute to Ed Sheeran. A story about him winning over a very black house in twelve minutes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lVjKtQfT9o


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> I love anchovies as well - except on pizza!
> 
> I am listening to Ed Sheeran right now. Love his new stuff.



You can keep the anchovies - and give me Ed Sheeran!  Mom and I both love his music.  And he's HOTTT!


----------



## skilletlicker

Surfing YouTube a couple days ago, came across this BBC documentary titled *The Scots-Irish musical legacy in the USA*. Sort of a musical travelog and the traveler is a drummer from Northern Ireland with an interest in American roots music. You certainly don't need to be a musician to enjoy it, but he has some very interesting discussions with Appalachian musicians about the evolution of Scotch-Irish folk music in this country.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN3H2JPqKRY


----------



## Snip 13

Listening to Adele - Send my love.
Never grow tired of a voice that beautiful.


----------



## cjmmytunes

In honor of Joey Feek, who's special made by her husband Rory I watched yesterday on CMT.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu9QM1LQR2g


----------



## cjmmytunes

And here's one by her that made me cry when I first heard it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcpjSMmWUDw


----------



## Caslon

Bob Seger.  "We've got tonight."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hcA3vKx8bo


----------



## ixamnis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLrC7e3vSv8


----------



## Caslon

"One step up" - Bruce Springsteen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkFQHScyti0


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR1svqwTYK0


----------



## Merlot

ixamnis said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLrC7e3vSv8


Haven't heard that in a long time!  Thanks


----------



## cjmmytunes

RIP Chester Bennington (lead singer of Linkin Park)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNPECkESPbU


----------



## Katie H

Been havin' a blast listening to my Muzee thumb drive of live radio...181 FM, Good Time Oldies.

I can't keep my foot from tapping and I've been singing(?) along.  Amazing how many of the words I remember.


----------



## caseydog

Got me in a mood for some afternoon Joe. Shot here in Dallas at the Eric Clapton Guitar Festival.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XCWe61CnNY

Notice Steve Cropper and Donald "Duck" Dunn backin' him up. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DrOqRQQ9mg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTymtAbaG08


----------



## Just Cooking

Loved Lee Marvin in anything, especially Paint Your Wagon..

Ross


----------



## skilletlicker

Thanks, Princess. They don't make 'em like that anymore. I noticed after your posts played YouTube displayed a link for, among others, Ol' Man River - William Warfield and MGM chorus(Showboat 1951). Felt compelled to listen to that but it left me hungry for Paul Robeson's version from the 1936 movie.

And that put me to remember. For 39 years in a row until the last one in 2015, the Memphis in May Festival would end with a Sunset Symphony in the park next to the Mississippi river. In most of those James Hyter sang Ol' Man River. Here's his version:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s1Fh2kSS64


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love Learner and Loewe musicals.


----------



## kleenex

I listened to this:

https://gimletmedia.com/episode/long-distance/


This was solid listen.


----------



## Caslon

kleenex said:


> I listened to this:
> 
> https://gimletmedia.com/episode/long-distance/
> 
> 
> This was solid listen.




I'm don't listen to Podcasts. They can be made by any yahoo. Drawn out subjects on audio...no text follow up links.  Boring 90% of the time.  

It may be the happening thing, not with me.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xekhqZzWl_g


----------



## skilletlicker

*Tennessee Ernie Ford, Wayfaring Stranger*

I don't even remember what got me started on this, but listened to a bunch of folks*** playing the old Gospel standard, Wayfaring Stranger.

My favorite was Tennessee Ernie Ford's version. Don't hear enough of him anymore.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRhpHZ85Ozk
***Rhiannon Giddens, Bill Monroe, Doc Watson, Joan Baez, Alison Krauss, Suzy Bogguss, Eva Cassidy, Jack White, Ed Sheeran, Emmylou Harris, Dolly Parton, Trace Adkins, Johnny Cash, Jerry Reed, Tony Rice, and a few more I can't remember


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33mec03xeow


----------



## skilletlicker

*I Wanna Be An Old Lady' by Brennen Leigh and Noel McKay*

Seems like most of my posts here are by dead people. So here's one from a new favorite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR1TfW08zwY


----------



## skilletlicker

*Sunny Sweeney*

Whilst I'm about it, here's another new favorite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMoIxjMYRmY&list=RD1CnyBhFnWkk&index=2


----------



## skilletlicker

*Sunny Sweeney and Brennen Leigh sing "But You Like Country Music" at Saxon Pub Austin*

And this is the two of them together. Hope it doesn't get me in trouble with DC's politcal police; again.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CnyBhFnWkk


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiPC-ZyTKNU


----------



## caseydog

And, now, for something completely different. 2-Chellos live...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7b79B9Y7XA

CD


----------



## caseydog

And, how about even more different... 

(Note: glance at the inset image on the left of the video from time to time -- she's playing all the string parts)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DZnuyFpE7M

CD


----------



## skilletlicker

caseydog said:


> And, how about even more different...
> 
> (Note: glance at the inset image on the left of the video from time to time -- she's playing all the string parts)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DZnuyFpE7M
> 
> CD



That was worth watching.


----------



## Caslon

Something tells me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xKLBne1CoI


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv6KIzXBEvM


----------



## Just Cooking

This is a pleasant surprise...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zSYfZ-niU

Ross


----------



## jd_1138

RIP Roger Moore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV4UqmbzIq4


----------



## jd_1138

I know there's a thread for him, but I am kinda surprised no one posted a song in here.

RIP Glen Campbell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKeqXyY-9xA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VecunpIqlg0

Here's the writer of the song, John Hartford, performing it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCVQ3w3sKxA


----------



## Addie

An album of Spirituals with Willie Nelson. I have always love the old spiritual of the old South.


----------



## buckytom

Best mashup ever!! The phrasing and math are almost perfect.

https://youtu.be/6bfPwtUTP4k


----------



## cjmmytunes

buckytom said:


> Best mashup ever!! The phrasing and math are almost perfect.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6bfPwtUTP4k



Is this the guy who auditioned on this season's "America's Got Talent"?


----------



## cjmmytunes

As to what I'm listening to ATM....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kAU3B9Pi_U


----------



## buckytom

cjmmytunes said:


> Is this the guy who auditioned on this season's "America's Got Talent"?



I don't know. A buddy just told me to look him up. He has a lot of interesting work.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Most people knew Glen Campbell for hits like "Rhinestone Cowboy" or Wichita Lineman," but long before he had commercial success he was a well-respected session musician. He played on songs by The Monkees, Dean Martin, Elvis Presley, and Frank Sinatra. The man was a guitar virtuoso.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4PEf7yYCZE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQqwG_rQx7A


----------



## buckytom

https://youtu.be/1tqxzWdKKu8


----------



## skilletlicker

*Three Pickers*

Thanks, Buckytom. Thought I'd play another pair on banjo and guitar. A few years ago Earl Scruggs and Doc Watson got together with Ricky Skaggs on Mandolin for a PBS Great Performances concert that I've listened to about a thousand times. Was going to pick out one song, but heck, here's the whole show.
The Three Pickers Earl Scruggs, Doc Watson, Ricky Skaggs Complete show


----------



## buckytom

Awesome, thanks Skillet. I'll listen to the whole thing on the way into work tonight.


----------



## Caslon

Damn hillbillies.


----------



## GotGarlic

[emoji813]
https://youtu.be/NLiWFUDJ95I


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30HEiNhjIbU


----------



## Caslon

Tommy James and the Shondells. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN38vED24Eg


----------



## CakePoet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOylgBfP3T4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## caseydog

I'm going back to my black concert t-shirt days and listening to RUSH while I web-surf tonight. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbsC_fGArVc

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3PB1jWO3_E


----------



## Caslon

80's. Tears for Fears.  
It's what's on the radio right now. Not bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYx8IHJ9dWE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ7NVjZ-Eyg


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whCdxooLDpY


----------



## Caslon

Some unknown country singer Lora Lee type should cover this CCR song.  "Lodi" 

Sung slow and sultry. None has so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4


----------



## skilletlicker

Caslon said:


> Some unknown country singer Lora Lee type should cover this CCR song.  "Lodi"
> 
> Sung slow and sultry. None has so far.



I don't know who Lora Lee is. Do you know Shawn Colvin? Her cover is a little slower tempo.
Shawn Colvin - Lodi
I think I know what you mean though. I can imagine Nora Jones slowing it down a lot more. Or maybe Alison Krauss.


----------



## Caslon

Ya, something like that. Only slowed down more.  Way way more.  

I made up the name Lora Lee.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dooSFIvLn-Y


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riVZif0zt2Y


----------



## caseydog

skilletlicker said:


> I don't know who Lora Lee is. Do you know Shawn Colvin? Her cover is a little slower tempo.
> 
> I think I know what you mean though. I can imagine Nora Jones slowing it down a lot more. Or maybe Alison Krauss.



Hmmmm. It just don't seem right without the sandpaper gritty vocals of John Fogerty. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Some fellow art majors from the 80's...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u06DpcFXc4U

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to an MP3 made by my niece of her high school choir.  They will be performing at Red Rocks in Colorado with the band Foreigner.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Listening to an MP3 made by my niece of her high school choir.  They will be performing at Red Rocks in Colorado with the band Foreigner.



Did you have to explain to her who _Foreigner_ is? 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Did you have to explain to her who _Foreigner_ is?
> 
> CD



No, she's one of those rare kids who knows things.


----------



## Caslon

They'll join in on "I want to know what love is."   ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUYGzZ0tQpA


----------



## caseydog

It's a Led Zeppelin kind of mood happening in the doghouse...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW_WLxseq0o

CD


----------



## Caslon

I kinda like this Steely Dan song sung by high schoolers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z_-I4tzNaI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Thank you, Don Williams*

You'll not be forgotten.


----------



## caseydog

RIP, Walter Becker...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYAPC0CjJGI

CD


----------



## stop-wasting-food

Something more modern - Always puts a smile on my face...

https://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> You'll not be forgotten.



RIP Don Williams, thank you for the music.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> RIP Don Williams, thank you for the music.



My Mom really loved his music. RIP


----------



## LPBeier

Some good music happening here!

I am listening to John Waite's "Missing You" as I am in a fiction challenge to write short stories around given song lyrics. This one is "Every time I think of you, I always catch my breath". 

I love this song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkExjeUSCcQ


----------



## cjmmytunes

We'll miss you, Troy Gentry.  RIP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXg8E0kzF1c


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGU_4-5RaxU


----------



## jd_1138

The Who, from 1982:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx6Zgz0TZuA


----------



## caseydog

^^^ Good song, but they phoned it in on the video. The lips don't come close to matching the audio. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Nonetheless,  a mesmerizing song by the Who, long after they peaked.  Parts of that song have been used in conceptual TV ads selling top of the line luxury vehicles,  stock brokerage ads, ads depicting nightime city lights, etc.


----------



## Caslon

Blondie. "Maria."  

" A million and one candle lights."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBEwUxS6Hlk


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYfCJ5Yot_k


----------



## jd_1138

Canned Heat from Woodstock in 1969.  The lead guitarist was fun to watch so I researched Canned Heat (knowing next to nothing about them).  Alan Wilson passed away in 1970, a year after this.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YkDH2s5eW0

Another one from Canned Heat at Woodstock.  Gotta love the fan getting up on stage and bumming a smoke off of Bob Hite.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doBiU6nN0k


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj5nH0O8lmg


----------



## jd_1138

I love Robert Plant.

Imagine being in the audience at Woodstock in 1969 watching The Who?!?!  Moon's a beast on the drums.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHwSzl5P2OA

And Joni Mitchell (who got held up and couldn't make it there) wrote this song shortly after for CSNY.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRjQCvfcXn0&list=RDcRjQCvfcXn0


----------



## buckytom

I'm not sure what made sing this today:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBgivvtUIss


----------



## Steve Kroll

I have older tastes, for the most part, but here are a couple of newer bands I really like. There is still some good music being made out there.

Nothing But Thieves. He looks nothing like your typical rock singer, but this kid has a phenomenal voice. The band really rocks, too. I actually bought both of their albums. There isn't a bad song on either.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2zcG3bcuMI

Another one by Nothing But Thieves. This one is more on the mellow side, but powerful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1A0G1d8Kzw

Saint Motel. These guys do a lot of retro type material that (weirdly) reminds me of KC and the Sunshine Band. Very catchy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9DZkj8Rq6g


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atX7spk5xQE


----------



## Katie H

Have the Bose system cranked up and am basking in _Yanni Live at the Acropolis._  So fluid and beautiful.

Bought the CD at a thrift store this week for a quarter.


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> Saint Motel. These guys do a lot of retro type material that (weirdly) reminds me of KC and the Sunshine Band. Very catchy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9DZkj8Rq6g



The opening riff reminds me of AWB...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfAJLGFWxYo

CD


----------



## caseydog

We all get old. The tale of two videos. Then...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0

And now...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94AfKIl1o5Q

CD


----------



## Caslon

Something similar with your avatar and this post...lol,   just saying.


----------



## Caslon

Sax was big in the 80's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXW-sL5gzHQ


----------



## CharlieD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXn7jxPxAeM


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTvuomhK_XI


----------



## Steve Kroll

Listening to Garbage with Shirley Manson. The drummer, Butch Vig, grew up about 40 miles from me in Wisconsin, and I used to see him play in Madison from time to time with a band called Spooner. He ended up being kind of a big deal. Aside from performing with Garbage, he was also the producer of Nivana's "Nevermind" album, and worked with Smashing Pumpkins and Foo Fighters. Local boy makes good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSa_hbutFt0


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Something similar with your avatar and this post...lol,   just saying.



Maybe there is a connection. I should ask a shrink. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I finally got around to replacing the amplifier in my garage, so I can play my music all over the house, including the garage and patio. The first thing I played on the now working system was CSN.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XWmwvT8bCw

CD


----------



## jd_1138

how do you afford your rock n roll lifestyle?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1vOVki-a1s


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWz0JC7afNQ


----------



## Caslon

Garbage song lyric..."Do you have an opinion. a mind of your own..." ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raRGnueg8Lo


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYCgYjhJ11I


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR1svqwTYK0


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M15ny3-6dBs


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJiXtBabNE


----------



## cjmmytunes

Kleenex, I'll see your "More Than a Fever", and raise you a "Drinking Problem".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7f6HiQ2LuU


----------



## jd_1138

I was helping a buddy move 4 large items into his house yesterday and I referenced this song.  He had never heard of this song.  Sting on backing vocals.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jd_1138 said:


> I was helping a buddy move 4 large items into his house yesterday and I referenced this song.  He had never heard of this song.  Sting on backing vocals.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag



Crazy!  Never heard this song?  I am getting old....


----------



## jd_1138

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Crazy!  Never heard this song?  I am getting old....



lol, yeah me too.  He is only 2 years younger than me (he was born in 1974), so he should know that song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY7S6EgSlCI


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Crazy!  Never heard this song?  I am getting old....



Hey, Mark Knoffler (Dire Straits) is 68. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Hey, Mark Knoffler (Dire Straits) is 68.
> 
> CD



Yes, all things Mark Knopfler at our house, Shrek plays Dire Straits and Knopfler tunes on the guitar.


----------



## caseydog

Sammy turns 70 next week, and Daryl turns 71. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcNxquYdnxQ

CD


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, all things Mark Knopfler at our house, Shrek plays Dire Straits and Knopfler tunes on the guitar.



Ooops, I botched the spelling. Brain fart. 

I'm a big fan, too. 

CD


----------



## skilletlicker

*Tom is with George and Roy now*

Lots of plays from his solo and Heartbreakers records the last couple days. Here is something a little different.
God Bless Tom


----------



## jd_1138

RIP Tom Petty..............................It's sad, but we were lucky to have him and his music in our world.  I remember seeing this video a lot on MTV in 1982.  Great video and song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtLpZWNyM0I


----------



## jd_1138

From 1980 and Alberta, Canada here's Loverboy.  I remember hearing this song a lot on the jukebox at the local malt shop while we were playing Asteroids and Space Invaders back in 1980-1981.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnHm4ro_l8s


----------



## skilletlicker

*A Great Songwriter...*

...who writes more than songs.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovSJQ4omha0


3 Greats in one video...


----------



## rodentraiser

Finding North by The Civil Wars

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbSg41agfUg


----------



## caseydog

An early music video (shot on film) of a song written and sung by one of my favorite drummers, in one of my favorite bands. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwsgznR_T-g

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

I found an oldies internet radio station that I'm listening to.

Currently playing: "You Can't Hurry Love" by the Supremes.


----------



## skilletlicker

cjmmytunes said:


> I found an oldies internet radio station that I'm listening to.
> 
> Currently playing: "You Can't Hurry Love" by the Supremes.



Don't keep us in suspense. What is the station's URL or Call Letters.

I'm currently listening to The Bluff City Barn Dance on wevl.org which is best accessed via tunein.com. Bluff City Barn Dance plays new release and Old Time every Saturday morning from 6 to 10 am central time. WEVL is a Memphis volunter run and member-supported radio station.

As I type this he is playing an old Jimmy Martin tune, _I'll drink No More Wine_.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It's called Fun45's, and here's the link:  http://www.fun45s.com/

It's got links on that page for whatever audio player you prefer at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Rocklobster

Listening to this one right now..I've been voted to sing this one in the current band I'm in..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5SyDNiufo0


----------



## cjmmytunes

This was a total surprise last night on SNL:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RRCbVBCRBE


----------



## Just Cooking

Rocklobster said:


> Listening to this one right now..*I've been voted to sing this one in the current band I'm in.*.




Have someone make a video of you and your band, to share with us, please..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> I found an oldies internet radio station that I'm listening to.
> 
> Currently playing: "You Can't Hurry Love" by the Supremes.




That's a cool site...  

I've been listening to the Stingray lineup on Uverse, my TV provider... I can switch between oldies, jazz and other music I enjoy..

I always need to have something going in the background as I read, cook, etc., and regular TV programing gets tiresome..

Ross

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster

Accuradio is a good one also..free music, tons of genres...
https://www.accuradio.com/


----------



## Rocklobster

Just Cooking said:


> Have someone make a video of you and your band, to share with us, please..
> 
> Ross


Sure..if something transpires I will definitely share it..bunch of old hippies banging and clanging...


----------



## Just Cooking

Rocklobster said:


> Sure..if something transpires I will definitely share it..bunch of old hippies banging and clanging...



+1
Welp... I'm pre-hippie and would enjoy seeing you and your group...

I missed the "burn your bra" days by __ that much...  

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster

Just Cooking said:


> +1
> Welp... I'm pre-hippie and would enjoy seeing you and your group...
> 
> I missed the "burn your bra" days by __ that much...
> 
> Ross


We're so old we don't have pony tails any more..we're all bald...lol..actually I have long hair....


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rocklobster said:


> Accuradio is a good one also..free music, tons of genres...
> https://www.accuradio.com/



Thanks for the link, I'll have to check it out sometime soon.


----------



## Caslon

Corny old song that I heard a modern day girl singing out loud , at work.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07LyClUlhqM


----------



## Caslon

Love grows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1EpaboCERg


----------



## jd_1138

2 takes on "magic".  We got cable TV and HBO in 1981, so I must've watched Xanadu about 20 times that summer.  lol.  Olivia Newton-John is soooooo hot.  I was only 9 but I think she caused my hormones to go into overdrive.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnkHf069fvA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0AJ40eX2Vo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCuTrfTfGd0


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIWjkSkhVWA


----------



## caseydog

Thanks for the Steve Miller, JD... I'm more into his his pre-Abracadabra stuff. Two of my faves...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJtGuMTTSzA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gf4MAyuCqs&list=PL642905A12FC4578C&index=8

CD


----------



## caseydog

Like good wine, some musicians get better with age. Amazing when you were already great 30 years ago...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgeDWDxGuIw

CD


----------



## caseydog

I was listening to some music on the patio while I did some yard work, and some UNT jazz came up.

I am a UNT alum, and UNT had a terrible football team (still does,) a mediocre basketball team, a nationally ranked soccer team -- but the school's claim to fame is the Jazz Studies program in the School of Music. Arguably the best in the world. 

I spent many lunch times in the student union listening to live jazz while I ate lunch. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0rAjTZETA

CD


----------



## buckytom

What is UNT? North Texas?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> What is UNT? North Texas?



Yes. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

I'm tired of you guys and me.  Someone else post here.


----------



## Caslon

The ending of this song...wow

"Your time has come to shine, all your dreams are on their way..."


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA


----------



## jd_1138

caseydog said:


> Thanks for the Steve Miller, JD... I'm more into his his pre-Abracadabra stuff. Two of my faves...
> 
> 
> CD



Wow, he's great live.  I enjoyed those.  Thanks


----------



## jd_1138

Obscure song from 1984's The Karate Kid -- "Young Hearts" by Commuter.  Wow I don't know what's more beautiful -- Elizabeth Shue or the '48 Ford Super Deluxe convertible?

I showed this to my wife, and she said Ralph Macchio was more beautiful.  lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy7_dnXrCZU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj5nH0O8lmg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry hit You Tube for some music to post and ended up watching baby ducks and goats...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Kathie Lee's new song about her late husband Frank Gifford.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfseJ1qIBC8


----------



## Souschef

*Traveling music*

When Kayelle got her new Mazda CX-5, we discovered we could pair the audio system with her smartphone to play Pandora. It worked great, especially on a recent road trip to Santa Barbara to meet my sis and brother-in law who were there for the day off a cruise ship.


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> When Kayelle got her new Mazda CX-5, we discovered we could pair the audio system with her smartphone to play Pandora. It worked great, especially on a recent road trip to Santa Barbara to meet my sis and brother-in law who were there for the day off a cruise ship.


I'd love to listen to Pandora while I'm driving but I'm afraid I'd use up our data plan [emoji38]


----------



## Souschef

GotGarlic said:


> I'd love to listen to Pandora while I'm driving but I'm afraid I'd use up our data plan [emoji38]


I googled that question, and the response was you can listen for 1 hour for 16 days for 1 GB of data.
We have Tracfone, and it costs $10 for 1 GB of data if we need it..


----------



## LanceHoying

I'm currently listening to "Hey Jude" by The Beatles. Such a great song by an iconic band.


----------



## Caslon

LanceHoying said:


> I'm currently listening to "Hey Jude" by The Beatles. Such a great song by an iconic band.



A radio DJ way back extended the ending of Hey Jude song for an hour.  That song does go on and on, hehe.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr2LGqO2Fb0


----------



## Caslon

Santana

...everything is coming our way...   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEm2afF8Iyo


----------



## cjmmytunes

In a bit of a classical mood this AM.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbxgYlcNxE8


----------



## jd_1138

From 1982,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBQalkIeE7s


----------



## LPBeier

We will miss you Gord Downie, but your music will live on forever!
I have been listening to the latest CD, but this is so classic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAZUsCONjIQ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Charlie Rich on 70's Country at Accuradio.


----------



## Caslon

Wall of sound effect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLvFbBR4XOg


----------



## jd_1138

Great tune Caslon.  I love that band.

Here's Eddie Cochran.  Probably one of the greatest tragedies in music history happened when we lost him at the age of 21.  He'd probably still be performing today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qadw2rFiaJc


----------



## Caslon

"Summer Time Blues".   The bands Blue Cheer and The Who both got noticed covering this song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRLdoJrFvh0


----------



## rodentraiser

Cowboy Junkies "Good Friday"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfOb9OKjVu0


----------



## caseydog

Ooooo, I like me some Alan Parsons Project. Right now, I have Deep Purple playing on the whole-house wifi audio technology thingy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJtazb-sT_I

CD


----------



## caseydog

Deep Purple done, now on to Queen..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMnjF1O4eH0

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Queen is always on...


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Queen is always on...




 I kinda like this song.  Sounds Elvis like. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYNKgLchKE


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> I kinda like this song.  Sounds Elvis like.



Great song!


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeMvMNpvB5M


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> I kinda like this song.  Sounds Elvis like.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvYNKgLchKE



Yeah, I can picture Elvis doing that in my head. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Another favorite act...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-hnVeq9FTg

CD


----------



## caseydog

Okay, me again. Here's a little something from a dude from Beaumont that I met before I knew who he was. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XBQmFD1Z6s

CD


----------



## caseydog

Any LA music fans heard of Becky Barksdale? She supposedly has a big following out there. We played together in High School (old, old photo below -- 1979). Here is something from the House of Blues in LA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa0D_5zEhL0

CD (guess which one is me -- well, other than the girl).

.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Any LA music fans heard of Becky Barksdale? She supposedly has a big following out there. We played together in High School (old, old photo below -- 1979). Here is something from the House of Blues in LA.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa0D_5zEhL0
> 
> CD (guess which one is me -- well, other than the girl).
> 
> .


+1....  

Ross


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh66kDox4R0


----------



## msmofet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg


----------



## caseydog

I'm listening to Boston now.Takes me back to 1979, cruisin' in my Cutlass Supreme with all kinds of amps and speakers, cranked up loud...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aN_k5F8PZc

CD


----------



## caseydog

Boston is done, and I'm still working, and working, and working...

Some local boys playing' now...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Yku83dIas

CD


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CXcMPdVXp4


----------



## GotGarlic

We've got tickets to see Postmodern Jukebox next week! Can't wait!
https://youtu.be/aLnZ1NQm2uk


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhUji_YKHJw


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> We've got tickets to see Postmodern Jukebox next week! Can't wait!
> https://youtu.be/aLnZ1NQm2uk




Would love that live show...   

Ross


----------



## Caslon

Hitchin A Ride - Vanity Fair    

  cute video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drVrCViWc5I


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9S0z3winYnI


----------



## Caslon

"I love the flower girl".  There's a shot of a present day princess in this montage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZMc0-ZAUeY


----------



## Kayelle

I'm not a huge fan of country music, but this music and video really puts a smile on my face and speaks to me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAsN4lSa7O0


----------



## cjmmytunes

I love Blake's music.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb1DTsxBOfE


----------



## Caslon

Some woman cut my hair today.  Her name was Cher-ie, not Sherry, altho that's a nice name too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Gu-CyE-NQ


----------



## caseydog

I'm in one of my Zeppelin moods. My neighbors are used to it, by now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD-MdiUm1_Y

CD


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> I'm in one of my Zeppelin moods. My neighbors are used to it, by now.
> 
> 
> 
> CD



Nice to have that space where you can crank up quality speakers and not be an annoyance to others. I don't have your situation.  I go headphones now.  High end open air headphones.  I'm still using my  Sennheiser HD580's, bought years ago.


----------



## Caslon

For no particular reason at all...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG5R7vyu-mA


----------



## Caslon

I like the piano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c1BThu95d8


----------



## jd_1138

From 1976, sort of the male version of "Stand By Your Man".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xvORJcezWA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC6bo3XJnVQ


----------



## jd_1138

Caslon said:


> Nice to have that space where you can crank up quality speakers and not be an annoyance to others. I don't have your situation.  I go headphones now.  High end open air headphones.  I'm still using my  Sennheiser HD580's, bought years ago.



Yeah me too.  The wife is always here watching TV, so I put my cans over my ears.  I have some $18 Monoprice 8323's.  I used to have some Sennheiser HD 202 II's, but I gave them to my niece.  I was then going to order some Sennheiser or Grados but haven't gotten around to it.  I should now --
 Christmas present to myself.

It's amazing the sound quality when you get some decent cans.  A lot of people only listen to music on those crappy $5 earbuds that they sell next to the chewing gum and mints in the checkout line.  Then they wonder why they lose interest in music.  

I've let people put my headphones on if they want.  "I didn't know that song had an awesome bass line!", they'll say.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm decorating the Christmas tree and listening to Christmas music on Pandora. First up, The Little Drummer Boy by Pentatonix. 
https://youtu.be/qJ_MGWio-vc


----------



## Caslon

jd_1138 said:


> Yeah me too.  The wife is always here watching TV, so I put my cans over my ears.  I have some $18 Monoprice 8323's.  I used to have some Sennheiser HD 202 II's, but I gave them to my niece.  I was then going to order some Sennheiser or Grados but haven't gotten around to it.  I should now --
> Christmas present to myself.
> 
> It's amazing the sound quality when you get some decent cans.  A lot of people only listen to music on those crappy $5 earbuds that they sell next to the chewing gum and mints in the checkout line.  Then they wonder why they lose interest in music.
> 
> I've let people put my headphones on if they want.  "I didn't know that song had an awesome bass line!", they'll say.



Speakers as we knew them just aren't what they used to be.  Not in quality, but in the fact that so many live communally in apartments or condos.  Blasting out your neighbors is not considered being considerate in these times.
A good pair of open air headphones with the volume cranked up can get you there almost as well.  I like high end "open air" headphones so I still hear whats going on around me.  "Closed headphones" on high is like...the phone could ring or someone could be knocking at the door and you'd never hear them.


----------



## Caslon

"Our day will come, if we just wait awhile..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw9RVjEN9OI


----------



## Caslon

Sarah Elizabeth Hughes skating to Evanescence's - "My Immortal".  

https://vimeo.com/210087195


----------



## jd_1138

this bass line is cool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk


----------



## caseydog

Tonight, it is Boston. Love the town, love the band, hate the football team. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4nfEr2AZT0

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to all my 4 & 5 star rated songs on Accuradio, just finished some Eddie Money...


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vc6H1QVAkk


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YgfgRaKwU0


----------



## Kayelle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNnU-8TocSI


----------



## jd_1138

From 1982 back when MTV actually, um, played music.  Lady Gaga got some fashion hints from her maybe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WDly1Oc_P4


----------



## 4food

TATTRAT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YgfgRaKwU0


Those guys are really good, but still wearing PJ's??? come on


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwacxSnc4tI


----------



## LPBeier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okR1Yy-eOdY


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&index=6&list=RDlBEwUxS6Hlk


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ak06IseGgg&index=7&list=RDlBEwUxS6Hlk


----------



## caseydog

It's another classic rock night at the doghouse. Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin. I might even go to the next level, Living Colour. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

An  FM radio song from way back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB8K-5i4c38


----------



## caseydog

What's on right now... Little Feat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HlZewGztvU

cD


----------



## jd_1138

Going down to Florida to get some sand in my shoes.................(it's 10 degrees here in Ohio)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4-uoUpN1c4


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOEE-kR-Txg


----------



## caseydog

I'm taking a little musical trip to Canada. A lot of really good musicians and entertainers have come from Canada. Here is a live video of Randy and Burton. It's long, but Randy plays a mean solo -- breaks a string and does a seamless guitar change in the process. Worth every minute. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Sz_1jGbh8

CD


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYuxvhqOsWI


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7NDDQLvbo


----------



## caseydog

It's NYE, and I'm in a funky mood. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFiv9M577a4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8bhLhdC1ys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_e-RQZVwxg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcFaVfTDWcs


I could go on-and-on, but I think you get the grove I'm riding. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Can someone else post a song besides the three of us?

If  posting a song here from a youtube video, copy and paste it here, but edit out the last "s" in the https of your video link and it will play here immediately.   Otherwise it will be seen as a link to click on, which is fine.


----------



## Caslon

Gordon Lightfoot song.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5tr_L31StI


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Can someone else post a song besides the three of us?
> 
> If  posting a song here from a youtube video, copy and paste it here, but edit out the last "s" in the https of your video link and it will play here immediately.   Otherwise it will be seen as a link to click on, which is fine.



I'm at work, I'm listening to people breathe and monitors.


----------



## Just Cooking

I've loved this woman since the 50's....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcMmVGrzpy8

Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Ok, how about  Lisa Fisher to warm your cockles.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl6q_9qZOs

or how about a little Tina Turner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRRdlgMW-8w


----------



## Whiskadoodle

*When the Levee Breaks*

A song written by Memphis Minnie 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swhEa8vuP6U

Led Zep

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqeKikpLQ5o


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKopy74weus&index=11&list=PLFgquLnL59akoLr7-OYYdTm4KWyhWqRBa


----------



## Whiskadoodle

*Sing-a-long Saturday*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqRxi6G7Dro


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNBVwtN3gvg


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0KXV0gB0dw


----------



## Whiskadoodle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEdcoaCukH4


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I&list=RDMMV1bFr2SWP1I


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJH_CQSX5SU


----------



## Steve Kroll

I was saddened to hear that one of my favorite singers passed away at the young age of 46. RIP Dolores O'Riordan of the Cranberries. One of the prettiest voices in Rock.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Edwin Hawkins, dead at 74, pancreatic cancer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihGHltBuBBI


----------



## mbrown

Franz Ferdinand the eponymous debut album


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRpZJ9EgJho


----------



## Rocklobster

my son gave me a Google Home mini for xmas and I've paired it with Spotify..what a great addition to the kitchen..just yell whatever you want and it will play it..I haven't stumped her yet..


----------



## Caslon

Rocklobster said:


> my son gave me a Google Home mini for xmas and I've paired it with Spotify..what a great addition to the kitchen..just yell whatever you want and it will play it..I haven't stumped her yet..




Sounds neat. It's getting unreal, isn't it?


----------



## Caslon

This song has the f word edited out.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8VZX4sHn-4


----------



## caseydog

At one of the auctions in Scottsdale the other day, the background music before to auction was by some smooth-jazz singer doing classic rock songs. I'm talking songs like Radar Love, Smoke on the Water, Live and Let Die, and Stairway to Heaven. 

I found the "artist" on YouTube...Bossa and Roses... LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jhr5UQF3Vk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFxhmONZHOw&index=11&list=PL4F1B90B622ED98F0

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Caslon said:


> Sounds neat. It's getting unreal, isn't it?


Yes, indeed..GF is paranoid that somebody is listening to our conversations..


----------



## caseydog

I'm not a country music fan, but I am a fan of good songwriting. Willie Nelson comes to mind. Another country/rock hybrid artist I like is Charlie Robinson. He's a storyteller -- and a Texas boy. I like that. Here are some acoustic versions of his storytelling. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFpnQFoBqEU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpN6H90M8e0

This one is really dark...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HbpPXgocZY

CD


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QehH-JWobEQ&index=1&list=RDQehH-JWobEQ


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go2jbER0wk0&list=PLMXRJyeLJ82pVf3GmRsqKzvuBZ6OEXGeg


----------



## caseydog

Well, I accidentally clicked on the OP, and saw the "No Heavy Metal" admonition. I'm not sure what Caslon calls Heavy Metal, it could be Metallica (I'm not a fan), or it could be the music I came of age with, like RUSH, Van Halen, Sammy Haggar and even AC/DC. 

Now, I also have an appreciation for Sinatra, Willie Nelson, the Beach Boys and Bill Withers. 

Anyway, tonight I'm listening to the kind of rock I listened to an played in High School, although this song is from 2009. It's not for everyone, but what is? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHqA6HtVU70

CD


----------



## caseydog

I'm all over the place tonight. I stumbled on a video of a classmate and bandmate of mine from High School. She stuck with the music, while the rest of went on to other things. 

I found this (poor quality) video of her at the House of Blues, with an interesting intro. She used to be Michael Jackson's tour guitarist, so I guess she knows people who know people. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa0D_5zEhL0

I have a couple of HS Yearbook photos of Becky, my best friend Marty, and me playing a Beatles medley at half-time in HS. Guess which one is me. hint, Becky is a girl. 

CD 

.


----------



## Caslon

I wish I had bothered to download that video post of mine and blurred out   Roman Polanski's face.  He's accused of a sex with a minor in the 70's, I'm not sure if he was tried in abstentia and found guilty or not.  There sure is a lot of that kind of thing in the news today.  

I know this place is  G - Rated, but jeesh.  My post was about a big eyed beauty put to a Dylan song.  I have no regrets posting a collage of Sharon Tate photos put to song that includes  a couple  shots of her husband.  I wish I had blurred his face out. Then there would be no need to have replaced my posted video with another.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> I wish I had bothered to download that video post of mine and blurred out   Roman Polanski's face.  He's accused of a sex with a minor in the 70's, I'm not sure if he was tried in abstentia and found guilty or not.  There sure is a lot of that kind of thing in the news today.
> 
> I know this place is G-Rated, but jeesh.  My post was about a big eyed beauty put to a Dylan song.  I have no regrets posting a collage of Sharon Tate photos put to song that includes  a couple  shots of her husband.  I wish I had blurred his face out. Then there would be no need to have replaced my posted video with another.



I must have missed that post. I don't know what you are referencing. 

You are not responsible for the actions of others. I think Kevin Spacey is an outstanding actor. Harvey Weinstein produced some great movies. I am certainly not condoning their behavior by saying they made some great movies. They did make some great movies... and they did do some awful things. I can say both of those things without any guilt. Both are true. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

For some reason, I was in the mood for this song. Don't know why. 

I did a search on YouTube, and found this fifteen minute version of the song that kinda' blew me away. Steve Miller and Satch. Sweet!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtGckUu3Bms

CD


----------



## Caslon

Take 10 cc of this 70's song.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki78MK9JywE&index=14&list=RDs0KXV0gB0dw


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's one to get the blood flowing today
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvGJoNkOiI0


----------



## Caslon

Slide guitar and wah-wah guitar  and orchestration at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Slide guitar and wah-wah guitar sound and orchestration at the end.



That brought to mind John McFee on the pedal steel guitar...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt7kEqWlSyc

That man can play anything with strings well. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

And, of course, McFee on violin for a song every garage band in the 70's tried to play...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7a22pVrj0

CD


----------



## caseydog

And, McFee and Pat Simmons doing a Hawaiian Slack Key style duet...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRSvEr-ir-g

CD


----------



## Caslon

I don't get your avatar.  A snarling poodle who wants to bite you?


----------



## jd_1138

2 takes on "stay the night"

Chicago from 1984:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LTWwkBNilI

As I was watching the video, I couldn't decide if the car was an Olds Cutlass or a Buick GS or Pontiac.  On re-watching, the "442" Olds logo is clearly visible.  

Benjamin Orr (The Cars) from 1986:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0oHjU44b_o


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> I don't get your avatar.  A snarling poodle who wants to bite you?



That's psycho-poodle, my dog. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

I don't have anything in particular to post but..

Daughter and SIL have Pandora on their TV and I pick a different genre each day to listen to while I'm here alone.. 

Ross


----------



## jd_1138

Just Cooking said:


> I don't have anything in particular to post but..
> 
> Daughter and SIL have Pandora on their TV and I pick a different genre each day to listen to while I'm here alone..
> 
> Ross



Yeah, Pandora is great.  If you start your own account, you can pick your favorite artist to start a station with and you can thumbs up and thumbs down songs.

Though I'm sure their TV app has the same capabilities.  I use Pandora on my smart phone and on our Google Home Mini.  I like to take the phone and my small external speaker to the backyard while I'm grilling.


----------



## Just Cooking

jd_1138 said:


> Yeah, Pandora is great.  If you start your own account, you can pick your favorite artist to start a station with and you can thumbs up and thumbs down songs.
> 
> Though I'm sure their TV app has the same capabilities.  I use Pandora on my smart phone and on our Google Home Mini.  I like to take the phone and my small external speaker to the backyard while I'm grilling.




 I use their account to mark the artists and stations I enjoy.. 
I don't yet use my phone for something such as music. My daughter has just gotten me used to checking email and FB on that.. I've always been a hello and goodbye phone user..  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

I'm in a Peter Gabriel kind of mode right now...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAl9cchQac

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xZmlUV8muY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnVf1ZoCJSo

CD


----------



## caseydog

Oh, I have to post this, too. A little payback to Peter Gabriel from Don Ho...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5WOAxu28C0

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's my son..he just released this a few hours ago..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhSHS8oTN0


----------



## Caslon

Happy music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drVrCViWc5I


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8VHHcd0M_o


----------



## buckytom

Rocklobster said:


> Here's my son..he just released this a few hours ago..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhSHS8oTN0



Nice, Rock. That kinda sounds like it would be a good tune to play over credits of a tear-jerker movie.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, on his behalf..It is a bit mellower than the stuff he usually does..he is releasing another cd in a few weeks. Been working on it since last summer...
Here's more of his stuff from over the years,

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClw9ixNYwoVIT7UtfpQYSGw


----------



## jd_1138

Chicago live from July 1970.  The lead guitarist (Terry Kath, RIP) is a beast.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uAUoz7jimg


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meatloaf - Anything for Love

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRQ12qjiDBQ&index=4&list=RDMMHQ3-PHktE34


----------



## buckytom

This has been stuck in my head all day. 

Hollaaaaa!

http://youtu.be/FPoKiGQzbSQ


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWOzUzJd6wM


----------



## caseydog

Hey Rock, that reminded me a an SNL skit with Peter Dinklage and Gwen Stefani...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwpmqMnngRk

CD


----------



## jd_1138

caseydog said:


> Hey Rock, that reminded me a an SNL skit with Peter Dinklage and Gwen Stefani...
> 
> CD



That was cool.  I love Gwen S.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubvV498pyIM


----------



## jd_1138

This one goes out to our fearless leader who runs the site -- who lost her mate recently.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4cytQaiYM


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwyiefwQ9PA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jd_1138 said:


> This one goes out to our fearless leader who runs the site -- who lost her mate recently.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4cytQaiYM



Thank You!


----------



## jd_1138

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank You!



You're very welcome.


----------



## jd_1138

More Chicago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTpoo4BLN7g


----------



## Caslon

"Searchin for an answer... who am I?"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-gYh6mLfL8


----------



## Caslon

This song is cute and heavy at the same time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xKLBne1CoI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anpMFcae9rI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peWwHTTKmVw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkWOFKupQBA


----------



## Caslon

Nice songs.


----------



## Caslon

easy on my soul you all...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDw7yx1ESIw


----------



## Caslon

Send me an angel.   Not after breakfast, not after CSI...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R6WIbx8ysE


----------



## caseydog

I just stumbled on this purely by chance. TV and Movie star Hugh Laurie, doing some serious New Orleans blues on the piano...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzEBH6DZJVk

Never saw that one coming.

Click the YouTube Logo, and it should come up. Nothing good is easy. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Another 1980's song and video.    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIpfWORQWhU&list=RD0R6WIbx8ysE&index=2


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usGObvP42GM


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AJ4mRPX1SQ


----------



## Roll_Bones

Caslon said:


> Another 1980's song and video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIpfWORQWhU&list=RD0R6WIbx8ysE&index=2



That was their one and only hit. In fact I don't think I have ever heard of another song by them.
It is a good song BTW.


----------



## Caslon

Yes, I've highlighted one hit wonders, and other songs on this forum. This is true.


----------



## Caslon

No matter what...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY


----------



## Caslon

The brutal truth, hehe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI318VBjAmw


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcp5Pqqn858


----------



## Caslon

Changing a diaper too.  Love stinks.   ya ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybEs too.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I think this is my favorite version of this song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_NpxTWbovE


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNw8U4aCgjE


----------



## Caslon

Steve Kroll said:


> I think this is my favorite version of this song.



She's gained some weight after her "Constant Craving" hit song days.  Nevertheless...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3muOLNf1dvI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMEMjnG_6Yw


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU7hZ3smj0g


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GimNm_PKtYM


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ4pwMxtwEs


----------



## Caslon

I  heard this song somewhere, in a sci-fi/fantasy movie's ending, as the credits rolled.     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Xy8XLKwec


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUsW7S9aBYs


----------



## jd_1138

You've probably heard this song a million times over the PA at Walgreen's at 10 pm when you ran in to grab some Tylenol and some milk.

Chicago off of 1978's "Hot Streets" album (one of their few non numbered titles).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ris-lqXLIl4


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ar8S20j1O0
.....


----------



## jd_1138

The Chairman of the Board

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_zhVeZphwE


----------



## Caslon

Here's Ed Ames with his deep voice.  Circa 1967.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaQisHV8jw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eddy Arnold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JX50rZae2M


----------



## Addie

When  my kids were small, they would bring their friends in and ask me to yodel for them. Swiss or western? Of course they would want both. Not many Bostonians can yodel. 

I have always enjoyed K.D.'s singing. She has such a pleasant voice to listen to. And you can actually understand what she is singing.


----------



## Addie

jd_1138 said:


> The Chairman of the Board
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_zhVeZphwE



The only part of Sinatra's singing I really enjoyed was his phrasing. Impeccable!


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa9vWVEYojg


----------



## Steve Kroll

My daughter tipped me off to this band "Ripe." I love bands with a horn section!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UKnmcmao5Q


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Live Hawaiian Music at the Kani Ka Pila Grille in the Outrigger Reef Hotel
One of my favorite entertainers today, Mailani
All of a sudden this very large (I'm talking about 15-20) lovely ladies from Kobe Japan join in with accompanying Hula!

https://youtu.be/4iPUtpvQnqc

ALOHA!!


----------



## caseydog

Another good episode of _Live from Daryl's House._  The O'Jays...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzWRT-PAGQk

CD


----------



## Caslon

Shawn Colvin singing the 1960's song "Viva Las Vegas".   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g87Mu9SNqwk


----------



## phinz

[youtube]OkbDfhCrWPg[/youtube]


----------



## Caslon

Jazzy, unusual.  Thanks!


----------



## Caslon

Song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NERmgwWfnoI


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkfpi2H8tOE


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkITlCa-r6k


----------



## Caslon

Alright already...


----------



## phinz

Hanging out at my mother-in-law's in Boynton Beach, getting ready to head to The Hukilau in Fort Lauderdale on Wednesday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iKAG6aoViA


----------



## TATTRAT

https://soundcloud.com/naan-stop/lazy-susan


----------



## Caslon

Instrumental from way back. Has a real motion sound to me, like that of  moving down the freeway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rkkVMTEPu4


----------



## Caslon

Eons hence, future critics will praise early Beatles songs as being very musically different from what went on before.
 I predict.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjhsPs2fUT4


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PstrAfoMKlc


----------



## Caslon

"Hey-ya yah ya mah...Hey-ya mah mah mah... life in a northern town."  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6sQvSkKBWY


----------



## Rascal

I love the ramones at the moment.


----------



## phinz

Tommy used to be one of my favorite skateboarders back in my grom days. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e05rLVZQKiU


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Iygb5a5Fo


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm in an 80s mood today. I hadn't heard this song for a while, but it came on the radio when I was driving home from work and just sort of stuck in my head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldXgK71pgxs


----------



## Steve Kroll

Glass Tiger - despite being another smiley-face mullet band, they were good musicians and singers. Also, you gotta love the raspy backing vocals, courtesy of Bryan Adams.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx6_-urg5fo


----------



## Steve Kroll

One more, this time from the 90s. Jakob Dylan and the Wallflowers performing a cover of Bowie's "Heroes." This is one of those rare instances where I like the cover better than the original.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kKEEcQUC0A


----------



## Caslon

Steve Kroll said:


> One more, this time from the 90s. Jakob Dylan and the Wallflowers performing a cover of Bowie's "Heroes."



Of all the movies to use that song in, they used it in the umpteenth remake of Godzilla.


----------



## Caslon

I just thought of this song, randomly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRsjHjZyask


----------



## Caslon

Anyone we "make", we always make in style.  True?  Yes?


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x2rH9_FDBw


----------



## JustJoel

I’ve been listening to the soundtrack of Sondheim’s _A Little Night Music_. It’s so delightful! The lyrics are so witty, typical of Sondheim, and the music is inspired, and all in some form of 3/4 time. I love it, but find it a bit odd, because the musical takes its name from Mozart’s _Eine Kleine Nacht Music_, which is decidedly not a waltz!

Anyway, it’s something one really listens to. It’s not background music!


----------



## Rocklobster

Allan Parson's Project.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAE1XTvKLXA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I played this today as I scattered Shrek's ashes...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-mo4jS8VI


----------



## Rascal

So no one is into the ramones,lol. I will load a kiwi guy singing a cool song.

Russ


----------



## Rascal

Let me know what you think.
http://youtu.be/YoXa2Pl7Hk0

Russ


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I played this today as I scattered Shrek's ashes...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-mo4jS8VI


That’s so very beautiful, Princess. A fitting tribute, and a touching way to say “fare you well.”

Be blessed. RIP Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JustJoel said:


> That’s so very beautiful, Princess. A fitting tribute, and a touching way to say “fare you well.”
> 
> Be blessed. RIP Shrek.




Thank you, Joel.


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofh8u2fHNC8


----------



## JustJoel

Rocklobster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofh8u2fHNC8


Oh my.  That brings back memories! (Not all of them bad!)


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf1TWSMCfWE


----------



## Caslon

"Reflections of my life, oh how they fill my  eyes..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHffJj_WdHY


----------



## Caslon

Instrumental. Circa way back.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzgbcyfJgfQ


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqa-HYihaZo


----------



## Caslon

Sharp edged.  "such a dirty mind.."  My....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRLuIm2Bjgk


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4qgqNS_20s


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsDyRAPFBC8


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McLw5Tg5GOc


----------



## caseydog

In honor of Canada Day...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo_2-bLGY5k

and...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SouCSF45K48

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

This is more like it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtySGSuKZe8&index=5&list=RDmKQVfoWJV1E


----------



## buckytom

In keeping with the Canuck theme, I've been listening every night while I drive into work to a radio bit from the CBC called The Q. Their bumper/theme music was interesting, so I looked it up. The horns are tight, and the keyboard/synth is great.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mfKeaIDuSM


----------



## Caslon

Spirit.   Late 60's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFHLO_2_THg


----------



## Caslon

The Sweetest Thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMP0IkdKIYM


----------



## caseydog

Eight-year-old playing Zeppelin... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cozHT9QaFJo


It took a while for my brain to believe what I was seeing and hearing. Amazing!

Robert Plant reacts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYr6H2mGxk

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, Shrek would have loved to see her play.  She is fantastic.


----------



## Caslon

This song isn't Mick Jaggers' favorite.  I can no longer find the YouTube video where it shows this song   with just the music and markings on a music sheet .    The sheet music of this song actually makes sense and is quite nice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uj3yqp4mcQ


----------



## Caslon

"The Morning Will Come"- Spirit.  My own video enhancement.   Sexy.

http://vimeo.com/132671659


----------



## Katie H

Listening to _Bette Midler Sings the Rosemary Clooney Songbook._  I've been tappin' my feet and singing along like I had good sense.  I picked up the CD at Goodwill on Tuesday and love the purchase.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, Shrek would have loved to see her play.  She is fantastic.



I've watched that video of her a dozen times, and I am blown away every time. Since I played the drums, I know how difficult the drum part is on that song. 

Here is an encore...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wl1MCzqNxk

I hope Rocklobster sees these videos. She's playing an old-school drum kit. Evans hydraulic snare head, Remo Pinstipe tom heads. DW5000 pedals. Those are some beefy Promark sticks she is using. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

"Under the Milky Way tonight".  The Church. 1988.  Live. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7cJVStGT2Y


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZH2bmbUTl4


----------



## Caslon

Phinz, old country Hank Williams songs.  I detect the possible influence that that old Hank William's song had on George Throgood's much later song "Moving it on over" song.     

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlV3zeWnWZY


----------



## Caslon

Hank Williams?  Not a fan really, too far before my time and too country, tho he influenced future artists like George Thorogood.


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0


----------



## Caslon

Cool one hit song by them.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n95A6G9IxlM


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSk5U4oHhu0


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlwXVjsPvuA
Here is a song that my band does..it was originally written and recorded by a band called Wilco with Billy Bragg..the lyrics were written by Woody Guthrie many moons ago and Jeff Tweedy put them to music by request of Woody's grand daughter who inherited scads of his written work..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUv0NbjbGzQ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yA82CFvisw


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB4a_-U6SCM


----------



## caseydog

YES performing Roundabout at their Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction, with Geddy Lee on bass. RUSH inducted YES into the HOF. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1-NsnlPc54

CD


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHVkYYAdBKU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3kXqlJhGuE


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldAKreYtvOQ


----------



## Caslon

One hour and six minute song video?  Really?

Here's just four minutes of the Chemical Brothers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S43IwBF0uM


----------



## phinz

Caslon said:


> One hour and six minute song video?  Really?



It's actually the entire album if you track it to the YouTube site. Heck, it even says so in the thumbnail right there. The question is "What are you listening to now" not, "What song are you listening to right now" . I tend to listen to Hardcastle on Spotify, but that kind of linking doesn't work as well here as YouTube.


----------



## Caslon

phinz said:


> It's actually the entire album if you track it to the YouTube site. Heck, it even says so in the thumbnail right there. The question is "What are you listening to now" not, "What song are you listening to right now" . I tend to listen to Hardcastle on Spotify, but that kind of linking doesn't work as well here as YouTube.



Maybe section out your favorite. Takes time. Understood.


----------



## caseydog

Rush - Cygnus X-1: Books I & II. LONG song. Also very technically difficult to play. My high school bandmates and I spent many hours trying to play it right. As a drummer, I spend many more hours trying to play it right with headphones. 

The time signature changes alone are hard to handle. Everyone has to be on track. 

I'm guessing Rock knows what I'm talking about, eh? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlNrQGmj6oQ&list=RDwlNrQGmj6oQ&start_radio=1

Neil Peart is a modern day Buddy Rich, also an idol to me. In fact, here is Neil Peart playing with th Buddy Rich band in a tribute concert, using the same drum kit configuration that Buddy used. The drum solo is incredible. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0gYHLkY4qA

CD


----------



## phinz

Caslon said:


> Maybe section out your favorite. Takes time. Understood.



The whole thing is a favorite and is excellent as a whole. 

I'll never break up Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here either. It must be taken as a whole.

That said, here's what's playing on Spotify at this very moment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6itkwbFZxI


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlJO0UBCCS8


----------



## phinz

Making dinner for friends and need some pick-me-up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aobIboK_z34


----------



## phinz

caseydog said:


> Neil Peart is a modern day Buddy Rich, also an idol to me. In fact, here is Neil Peart playing with th Buddy Rich band in a tribute concert, using the same drum kit configuration that Buddy used. The drum solo is incredible.
> CD



I would guess you've picked up the Burning for Buddy discs? Neil grew so much when he met Freddie Gruber during those sessions. His style went from incredible to sublime. 

As a drummer I've always admired Peart, Portnoy, Rich, Copeland, Krupa, Bruford, Roach, Bozzio, Appice and so many others. Some for what they play. Others for what they don't play.


----------



## Rocklobster

phinz said:


> Making dinner for friends and need some pick-me-up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aobIboK_z34




Here's another song called Early In The Morning.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgbrviX4WRg


----------



## Mad Cook

Blimey! I've never heard of these. (Mind you, I'm probably the only woman in the world who thought The Rolling Stones were rubbish and who never wanted to buy a Beatles record.)


Dinah Shore has replaced Benny Goodman in my car's CD slot for this week and I'm thinking about Rod Stewart for next week.


----------



## phinz

Rocklobster said:


> Here's another song called Early In The Morning.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgbrviX4WRg



Digging the groove on that. Thanks!


----------



## Caslon

"I'm your vehicle baby, I''ll take you anywhere you want to go."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJFjO4Skgo


----------



## Rocklobster

phinz said:


> Digging the groove on that. Thanks!


Yeah..that New Orleans stuff can get you moving..


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's one to make you go hmmmm..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvGJoNkOiI0


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Iygb5a5Fo&index=18&list=RDAyDK08ewrOw


----------



## Kayelle

Here's one example of what I call "great old music by dead people"..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHCcM_uV-r8


----------



## Just Cooking

Wonderful... Thank you Kayelle...  



Ross


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's some great old music by a dead guy..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFkY02jutS0


----------



## Kayelle

Sigh, that was really wonderful Roch. Thank you.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwoq-lG5mHM


----------



## caseydog

phinz said:


> I would guess you've picked up the Burning for Buddy discs? Neil grew so much when he met Freddie Gruber during those sessions. His style went from incredible to sublime.
> 
> As a drummer I've always admired Peart, Portnoy, Rich, Copeland, Krupa, Bruford, Roach, Bozzio, Appice and so many others. Some for what they play. Others for what they don't play.



Yes, I have the _Burning for Buddy_ two CD set. Outstanding! You can tell he grew a lot as a musician (as if he wasn't already amazing) from that project. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

phinz said:


> Digging the groove on that. Thanks!



Preservation Hall is an amazing place. I've been their a few times -- long time ago. It is a dive, and the music is raw... great stuff. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

While we are in Lewsiana, I've been listening to a lot of Little Feat the last few days. They came up in another thread on this forum. 

My theme song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HlZewGztvU

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's a single off of my son's recent EP...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5igalKpGE8


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very nice Roch, I love their sound.


----------



## Rocklobster

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very nice Roch, I love their sound.


Thanks. He did most of it himself..He has a few musicians with him when he plays live..


----------



## phinz

I fell down an elevator muzak rabbit hole the other night and I've not managed to find my way out yet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzuC2esZl-s


----------



## Mad Cook

I've got one of Rod Stewart's American Songbook CDs in the car at the moment. The one with "Stardust" (Hoagy Carmichael) and "A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square" (Written by an Englishman that one, not an American but who's counting). Both favourites of mine (I won't bore you with the details).


I was parked in the village the other day, waiting for a friend, with "Stardust" playing and being rather tear-y. An old lady, who was passing, stopped to listen and offered me a tissue. I waved at the CD player and she said "Oh, I do understand - it has the same effect on me" and told me about her boyfriend who'd been killed at the very end of WW2. She'd later married someone else but "Stardust" still got to her. Made the cause of my self-indulgence seem very insignificant.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vv-BfVoq4g

I'm in love!


----------



## Caslon

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm in love!



 Your nick, lol. After Germany surrendered, there were road signs the GI's had to get used to that looked like your nick.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Caslon said:


> Your nick, lol. After Germany surrendered, there were road signs the GI's had to get used to that looked like your nick.




HUH! WHAT?


----------



## Caslon

;1559076 said:
			
		

> HUH! WHAT?



Meet me at the intersection of Kaneohegirlinaz street and Kzwerianvishem avenue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vv-BfVoq4g
> 
> I'm in love!




I love that song.


----------



## Caslon

What other color would it be I wonder?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0KX2CV0LNI


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSyCwkshCGE


----------



## Rascal

Ramones for me, and loud.

Russ


----------



## Rocklobster

A song we just learned last night at rehearsal..yours truly got stuck with the falsetto..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4xp2lgiAjY


----------



## Rocklobster

Rascal said:


> Ramones for me, and loud.
> 
> Russ


I'm a big Radio Birdman fan. And the Ramones, of course..


----------



## Caslon

Regard from a woman. "You belong to me... " 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukkRG-flg20


----------



## caseydog

Probably the best live concert experience of my life. These guys, outdoor concert, no seats or vendors. We sat on blankets and drank beer from our coolers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNmtd_31-lY

CD


----------



## rodentraiser

Have the earphones on and listening to my music. "Cinderella" by Firefall is on right now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQV1IuZ-xNo


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT54FnLWz10&list=RDkT54FnLWz10&start_radio=1


----------



## phinz

caseydog said:


> Probably the best live concert experience of my life. These guys, outdoor concert, no seats or vendors. We sat on blankets and drank beer from our coolers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNmtd_31-lY
> 
> CD



This is one of my favorite songs, either in original or cover form. I've been known to fall down a Southern Cross rabbit hole on YouTube, watching/listening to video after video.


----------



## caseydog

Here's a little something for Rocklobster. Drum duet... actually a trio. Phil Collins and Chester Thompson...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLRJ3BBAK9k

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, CD..this one is more  my speed..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTIppxtDP3A


----------



## caseydog

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks, CD..this one is more  my speed...



Or perhaps this? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uBOtQOO70Y

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... my girl Mailani Makainai ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx3dp32J-Dk


... btw, this was filmed not far my house in Kaneohe


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti9QHNvk2AY


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd1G8zB6sYA


----------



## Caslon

Overload ode to 60's music.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxXKq1vtDLk


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JOa3dISg0


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gigpp-YZvsY

... our girl Mailani Makainai ... the last coupla times that we've been home, we were fortunate enough to go to see her perform at the Outrigger Reef Hotel, at their Kani Ka Pila Grille, next to the pool.  All it cost us was a Beer and an Iced Tea


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF36mUJjwwQ

Kimie Miner ~ New Day

Let me just take a pause here to say that
the majority of these great entertainers in Hawaii 
went to the same school that I did for 13 years:
Kamehameha Schools
Music is a huge thing for us, you learn from Kindergarten
music, singing is a must and how to play multiple instruments.
There have been big time studies done on 
how learning music advances ones education ...
I'm just sayin' ...

IMUA KAMEHAMEHA !! (Go forward, charge! Kamehameha)

Edit : take a look at the backdrop!  If you pan to the right, there's where I'm from, 
KANEOHE!  Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We're listening to the California Honeydrops on our new Echo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_TCCI3iwkk


This is a GREAT band, please look them up... they're playing in Telluride somewhere DH just told me in September ... road trip?


----------



## jd_1138

Every time I walk into the local Dollar General, they have it on the modern country station, so that means it's always Blake Shelton, Luke Bryan, and Miranda Lambert.  Ugh.

I grew up in the 70's to 90's with parents who listened to 50's to 80's country and western, so the modern stuff hurts my ears.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkYIrj03fso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhs5j7HN8wM


----------



## Just Cooking

jd_1138 said:


> Every time I walk into the local Dollar General, they have it on the modern country station, so that means it's always Blake Shelton, Luke Bryan, and Miranda Lambert.  Ugh.
> 
> I grew up in the 70's to 90's with parents who listened to 50's to 80's country and western, so the modern stuff hurts my ears.




+1...  


Ross


----------



## caseydog

A little something for multiple generations... Billy and Tony...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbd3C44fAHo

CD


----------



## Caslon

I'm not a big fan of harmonica music exactly.  A master at harmonica ,or, so I am told. John Barry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugY89sfidVs


----------



## Caslon

harmonica being played here too..actually a mouth organ.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HDMCCLlGl4


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYIzGJ2bzS8


----------



## Caslon

I like the way this song meanders at times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNUFNTSiRCk


----------



## Caslon

I like live performances.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe4gQTABqNA


----------



## Rocklobster

Remember this one??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97vV_cB8GkE


----------



## Caslon

Early 60's song.  "No Reply".  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFo9STa70E


----------



## buckytom

I was in tears listening to this tonight on my way into work. It's a piece that my dad and I would enjoy listening to together  on a crappy, rainy Sunday afternoon.

Rachmaninoff's Symphony #2 Opus 27, 3rd movement.

(Well, the whole symphony, if there was time.)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bneQ26bHXk

I miss you, Dad.


----------



## Caslon

Too cute a  video song not to repeat post.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxXKq1vtDLk


----------



## buckytom

Another wonderful Sunday evening drive (into work) with great music that I remember sitting and listening to with my dad when we had down time together.

He LOVED Rimsky-Korsakoff's Scheherazade. It's easy to see why, of you try.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQNymNaTr-Y


----------



## Caslon

Don't disturb a hearing impaired classical music genius sampling  a new piano. Just a suggestion.

Hehe, just don't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=524VlYD0PVw&t=106s


----------



## cjmmytunes

I was talking to my DD on the phone last night and I hear hear her two kids beg for her to find Baby Shark on Youtube.  I had no idea what they were talking about, so after I got through on the phone, I looked it up.  Now it's stuck in my head.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZsoesa55w


----------



## Caslon

cjmmytunes said:


> I was talking to my DD on the phone last night and I hear hear her two kids beg for her to find Baby Shark on Youtube.  I had no idea what they were talking about, so after I got through on the phone, I looked it up.  Now it's stuck in my head.



Darling. Help me remember it.


----------



## Caslon

Year 2030.  I'll take this one in medium, thank you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_UpLtGEWoY


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHpQGGdstHA


----------



## Caslon

From the makers of  "Wild Thing."  The Troggs.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xEEhzAh6n4


----------



## Caslon

Same song remastered in 1993. From 1967, The Troggs.  "Love Is All Around."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYnC0qgiK-Q


----------



## Caslon

Somber song from a weird movie. "Donnie Darko."  Love the cute choreography. Tears for Fears. "Mad World."  1982.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3N1MlvVc4


----------



## caseydog

I am a big fan of the _Late Show with Stephen Colbert_. His Band is called _Staying Human_, led by Jon Batiste. A lot of people probably don't know that Jon Batiste has a Masters Degree from the _Juilliard School_, the Harvard and MIT of classical music schools. I did a YouTube search, and found some of his solo performances. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H46yXW4qR_M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ndFwyVq6s

CD


----------



## Caslon

Bruce Springsteen is no Bob Dylan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kp4ei5TYBA


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1EpaboCERg&list=RDgxXKq1vtDLk&index=8


----------



## Caslon

The Young Rascals. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4&index=2&list=RDxvaQisHV8jw


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY_QJQ0KUlM


----------



## Caslon

Neil Diamond song as perfomed by UB40,  Red red wine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc


----------



## jd_1138

Art Bell used to play this song a lot as bumper music on Coast to Coast AM.  From 1975, it's Jigsaw with "Sky High".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjtD8A-MWBc


----------



## Mad Cook

Rod Stewart - "The Great American Songbook No 3" in the car. Again!

No 3 has "Stardust" (written by Hoagie Carmichael and "A Nightingale Sang in Berkeley Square" by Eric Maschwitz) 

It just shows - a run-of-the-mill performer CAN be rescued by a few good songwriters

Just as an aside, Maschwitz also wrote "These Foolish Things Remind Me Of You" which is said to have been written for the actress Anna May Wong after  he left Hollywood to return to England and their romance ended.

The three archetypal songs for lost love. I can't think of anything modern that compares.


----------



## Mad Cook

Caslon said:


> Same song remastered in 1993. From 1967, The Troggs.  "Love Is All Around."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYnC0qgiK-Q


When I hear the "music" of the 1960s I like to pretend I wasn't really there.


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvZXbq9skZg


----------



## Caslon

The Cure - "Just Like Heaven"  1987.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQzsWgajrMI


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Neil Diamond song as perfomed by UB40,  Red red wine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc



Makes me want to get drunk and start a bar fight, just like the good old days. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

_The Eagles_, 2018, with Deacon Frey standing in for his dad, along with Vince Gill. 

Pop would be proud...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0prlh9ub20

And, of course...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfuGiEt981c


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> _The Eagles_, 2018, with Deacon Frey standing in for his dad, along with Vince Gill.
> 
> Pop would be proud...
> 
> And, of course...



Ya, but it sounds as if someone recorded these in the first row off their smart phone.


----------



## Caslon

Here's an re-post of a smartphone front row recorded song  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5PBltkk1Yo


----------



## larry_stewart

caseydog said:


> _The Eagles_, 2018, with Deacon Frey standing in for his dad, along with Vince Gill.



Just at last nights show.  Probably one of , if not the best concerts (from a music/ harmony point of view) that Ive ever been to, and I go to dozens of shows a year.

Saw them over the summer in Philly, but my son told me ( last minute while we were in Philly at the show) that he had to work the next morning.  So, Had to leave the concert early and drive 3 hours back to NY so we could get home at a reasonable time for him to work.

Told my wife, next time they are somewhere near home, we're going to see them again, get a hotel, and stay til he very end ( which we did).

So, now typing this in my Hartford CT hotel room, the morning after.  Going back home today for the quick, overnight Eagles Concert Vacation.  Got to get home in time, cause need to catch train to NYC to catch Eric Clapton tonight.

Couldn't take any videos, cause security was like the gestapo there.  And in reality, i never watch the videos afterwards anyway.  Just get a few pics to put in my yearly album so I can reminisce about the good old days.


----------



## buckytom

This has been stuck in my head all night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqowmHgxVJQ


----------



## Caslon

This song reminds me of that cable show about weird objects for sale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NvQ5SCiaHc


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCtHjQKySw


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBIxScJ5rlY


----------



## Caslon

John Mayer did a skit on the Chapple show.  He's also been involved with some class A women famous types.


----------



## Caslon

Way back machine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVdNowIw3fI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq0aeEYLkIE


----------



## Rocklobster

While we are on a bird theme, here is Australia's Punk pride and joy's ode to an old favorite TV series Hawaii 5-0.."Book 'em Dano!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkKiZ9VSD6U


----------



## jd_1138

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Bon3WIhDq4


----------



## caseydog

I can't wait to watch this movie...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0VHJYFOAU

CD


----------



## caseydog

I am a proud UNT alum (University of North Texas). We are not an athletic powerhouse (although we are 6-1 this season) like the ohio state or "BAMA"... UNT has it's own claim to (unnoticed) fame. The best Jazz Studies school in the world!

So, for the jazz lovers amongst us, I present the UNT One O'Clock Lab Band... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUitSU5-8mQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OR2iHpJq1Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0rAjTZETA

CD


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZ7hDUhgeM

"Inside out, you got me inside out."

"It's up to me and noone else, but till I'm ready just keep out of my way."

"Inside out, you've got me inside out.."


----------



## caseydog

It is a beautiful day outside, but the voices are telling me to stay inside... clean the guns... and listen to this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM9SHDNAbPw

CD


----------



## Caslon

Way back machine. 1970 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgJTpNRA0xQ


I've always liked that phrase "bet you feel small, it happens to us all."


----------



## jd_1138

From 1969, sadly he just passed away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCSsVvlj6YA


----------



## buckytom

Nothin like a little Magic Dick:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gdvgjLvi6c


----------



## caseydog

Wow, there is a "Best Of" J. Geils Band? 

CD


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Caslon

Jd1138...."Poke Salad Annie".

  Is that what I think he's talking about or  what?

A reference to pot?  In a song so way back?  Thanks for posting that song. Hadn't heard it since the am radio days.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nt8dJ6rMZI

Elements of reggae and rock.


----------



## luckytrim

Caslon said:


> Jd1138...."Poke Salad Annie".
> 
> Is that what I think he's talking about or  what?
> 
> A reference to pot?  In a song so way back?  Thanks for posting that song. Hadn't heard it since the am radio days.






Poke Salad is made from the Pokeweed Plant....


Read all About it ...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca_americana


----------



## Caslon

luckytrim said:


> Poke Salad is made from the Pokeweed Plant....
> 
> 
> Read all About it ...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytolacca_americana




Oh...I thought they grew something down there that...nevermind.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89uRgfOP-94

The piano adds an uplifting quality to this song.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXm8RsyInHQ


----------



## Caslon

Everything is coming our way...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEm2afF8Iyo


The only Santana song sung by Carlos Santana.


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Caslon

http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua5TA9MBLuY

White soul music.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRukNU3jkIM


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYsMjEeEg4g


----------



## Caslon

Motown song- 2018 

Male falsetto vocals, like way back (Smokey Robinson and the Miracles).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LTgqkucqbI


----------



## rodentraiser

I was digging through Youtube last week and found two nice old songs I'd forgotten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ty0gPZFGSo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYvmm0Ofmc


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImKY6TZEyrI


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1V5Wk9gb4U


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyYC9qRlJxY


----------



## rodentraiser

I found the song I want played when they scatter my ashes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgIDLSvnENM


----------



## buckytom

This has been stuck in my head all day:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru3gH27Fn6E


----------



## Caslon

AM radio song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COZzsTwDghQ


----------



## Caslon

http://vimeo.com/307165175


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=telBas9P6gM


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI

What else did the Egyptians have to do? Stonehenge makers too.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfl14MhiR6w


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy4SGHhT8Ik


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nG7VMq9dgY


----------



## Caslon

Jimi Hendrix.    Supposedly recorded in a hotel room on a 60's tape recorder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC284coaFwY


----------



## buckytom

A much better version from a great live album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wejgyx3e4rY


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIxKq0rAblE


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12sYTdPkEYQ


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmactMIhrRM

Full speed ahead.


----------



## Rocklobster

French Canadian Artist from Montreal..this was from an English album that he did to try and appeal to the Anglophone population back in '75
We're learning this one tonight at rehearsal..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlEqmIJd-Dc


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWcVOZ9Fdlo


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24rYz9QAvdQ


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRLfGwQ7Nsw



You know you want to


----------



## Caslon

Where's the long tubular vegetable made to sound like a flute ?


----------



## Caslon

I'd loved to have been at this concert, at least for this song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foepOwQlXpI&list=RD24rYz9QAvdQ&index=3


----------



## caseydog

How about a funky albino musical genius from Beaumont, Texas. Here is a breakthrough song in rock history...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lprFCcpaswo

CD


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnIxWznakz8


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHUjzZZGQ4


----------



## caseydog

If you wander around _YouTube_ aimlessly for long enough, you will stumble upon some pretty cool sh-t. This is a prime example...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVlSVkzbJDA

CD


----------



## Caslon

While a great song, harmony wise...the Beach Boys showed their limitations as far as picking up on what was happening culture wise and musically at that time.  There was more going on than picking up on "good vibrations...she's giving me excitations".

   Don't get me wrong. Their earlier stuff is still classic with me.

They struggled to make it past the mid to late 60's music scene, with so much other type songs happening and about to explode on the music world.  The Beach Boys had their day.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX5bDqk7Qmo


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr7z-ikOSR4


----------



## Just Cooking

1983.. Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_1CJKrVEC8


----------



## Caslon

I've always like the hook of this jazz song.  "Trying to make it real, compared to what?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCDMQqDUtv4


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> 1983.. Albert King and Stevie Ray Vaughn..



SRV is a demigod down here in Texas. Check out this little thing with BB King...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9S-4ab14sk

Two of the most talented human beings to ever touch a guitar. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> SRV is a demigod down here in Texas. Check out this little thing with BB King...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9S-4ab14sk
> 
> Two of the most talented human beings to ever touch a guitar.
> 
> CD



Totally agree... 

Ross


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO613-ecEDo


----------



## Caslon

One hit wonders 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atX7spk5xQE


----------



## caseydog

The discussion about American Pie (the song, not the movie), got me thinking of Stevie Ray Vaughn. I did a YouTube search and found this. You have to have big cajones as a guitar player to get up on stage and do a cover of a Hendrix song. You better have the talent to back it up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIB1OL09H0

From _Austin City Limits._ 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Thought this was a fun, impromptu happening..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL3K6e9K63Q

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

Found the classic 60s song. Neil Young used to jam with these guys in Santa Cruz in the 70s and if I'd known, I'd have been there!

I believe David Crosby wrote this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMzOcys76BU


----------



## rodentraiser

Found a couple more I really like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYvmm0Ofmc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ty0gPZFGSo


----------



## rodentraiser

A 1986 Buffalo Springfield rehearsal!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWMGFnXHk44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IhUMy4aNnI


----------



## caseydog

Hey CookingGodess, I'm not too terribly anxious to visit Cleveland... although I would like to visit the _Rock and Roll Hall of Fame_, someday. 

But, if you can get me _RUSH_ tickets in Cleveland, I'm there! 

Of course, _RUSH_ is a Canadian band, but I do believe their most enthusiastic fans are in Cleveland, and I think Alex, Geddy, and Neil would agree. 

I have a DVD of their _Time Machine_ concert in Cleveland, and the fans were phenomenal. They knew every word of every song. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOAPd1kfPNk

CD


----------



## Caslon

Way back song.


When the wagons leave the city
For the forest and further on
Painted wagons of the morning
Dusty roads where they have gone
Sometimes traveling through the darkness
Met the summer coming home
Fallen faces by the wayside
Looked as if they might have known
Oh the sun was in their eyes
And the desert was dry
In the country town
Where the laughter sounds
Oh the dancing and the singing
Oh the music when they played
Oh the fires that they started
Oh the girls with no regret
Sometimes they found it, sometimes they kept it
Often lost it along the way
Fought each other to possess it
Often died in sight of day
Oh the sun was in their eyes
And the desert was dry
In the country town
Where the laughter sounds
Oh the sun was in their eyes
And the desert was dry
In the country town
Where the laughter sounds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dcz-WxOeFk


----------



## phinz

caseydog said:


> Hey CookingGodess, I'm not too terribly anxious to visit Cleveland... although I would like to visit the _Rock and Roll Hall of Fame_, someday.
> 
> But, if you can get me _RUSH_ tickets in Cleveland, I'm there!
> 
> 
> 
> CD



I'm a huge RUSH fan. Have you seen the Rush in Rio concert? You want to talk about enthusiastic fans...

Unfortunately RUSH is no longer together. Neil Peart has retired due to health issues, so the band has split up. When Neil took his sabbatical after his daughter, and then his wife, passed away, Alex Lifeson and Geddy Lee said that RUSH would not perform again if Neil decided to stop playing. He eventually returned back to music, but it would appear that this time his retirement is permanent.


----------



## Caslon

Awhile way back , I saw a local news broadcast ending where someone there put together a montage of people, with this song as the backround.  I thought that  brilliant of whomever.  A few touching still scenes put to this song, while the news cast credits end. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Jx9nqnxOM


----------



## Caslon

Missed you by that much...I may not see you anymore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEz_1R-bIMU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnBwnaJPr5w


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFfWzi24te0


For something a little different at this place


----------



## caseydog

I've been listening to career advice...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmcYTShN4Fk&list=PL8WvZFiJpAr0TnvF9lb_0MCCKY3oFghc4

C


----------



## jd_1138

Frankie looks like a total boss here with his low cut man blouse and gold chain -- attacking the microphone.  I played this on the TV, and my wife said the drummer is cute (Gerry Polci).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObG9bBJFcIM

After seeing this video, I realized wow those are young guys -- not the original Four Seasons.  So I researched the new group.  Don Ciccone, one of them, was in The Critters (a band that came about 7 years before I was born).  So then I had to listen to The Critters.  This song's cool -- so 1960's folk rockish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h27rFCiL96Y

Another Four Seasons song featuring my wife's cute drummer on lead vocals.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0__RenjD0


----------



## Caslon

Bob Dylan's 1964 "My Back Pages" covered by the Byrds.

"Yes...my guard stood hard when abstract threats too noble to neglect"

"Deceived me into thinking I had something to protect."

"Good and bad, I define these terms quite clear, no doubt, somehow..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h80l4XIPJC4


----------



## Caslon

Dig that artwork.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwqZk-a1gE0


----------



## caseydog

Peter Frampton from his _Live in Detroit_ DVD. I have the DVD, but here is a clip from YouTube. If all you know about Peter Frampton is his _Frampton Comes Alive_ album from 1976, he didn't die after that. He has short, gray hair now, but can still make a Les Paul sing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cn86f7AIQ8

CD


----------



## roadfix

*The &quot;what are you listening to now&quot;  thread*

Yeah, Peter Frampton, he’s still got it.    He’ll be performing in LA at the Forum later this year.
I saw him in concert back in 1976 or 77 at Anaheim Stadium.  Gary Wright and Yes also performed that evening.  Great concert.


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Yeah, Peter Frampton, he’s still got it.    He’ll be performing in LA at the Forum later this year.
> I saw him in concert back in 1976 or 77 at Anaheim Stadium.  Gary Wright and Yes also performed that evening.  Great concert.



Oh _*Yes*_. 

2016 live _Yes_. Jon Anderson, Trevor Rabin and Rick Wakeman.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYnQkGUD-Xg

CD


----------



## Caslon

I like this audacious Phil Collins song. 

https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBZ7hDUhgeM


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co2FpuqJmig


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm just rocking _out_ with this version of Dark Star with Crosby Still and Nash. Make sure to turn it UP!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvVX8_WigLY


----------



## caseydog

This came up in my YouTube "recommended list." Love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY

CD


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> I'm just rocking _out_ with this version of Dark Star with Crosby Still and Nash. Make sure to turn it UP!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvVX8_WigLY



Probably the best live concert I went to is CSN in a field, no seats, and BYOB. It was in Dallas, and it was David Crosby's first appearance here since he got busted in Dallas. He had a sense of humor about it, but you could tell he was still a bit pissed off. But, he certainly didn't hesitate from giving us a great show. 

I have one of their more recent concerts on DVD. Good stuff.


----------



## Rascal

No love for the ramones????   I love them.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

luckytrim said:


> View attachment 32150





Big fan here.    Saw him at the LA Sports Arena in ‘76, I think....


----------



## Rocklobster

Went to see this guy in a small church in my home town last night..great venue and his partner, and wife, a Texas girl named Tiff Ginn is so talented..He is a Canadian but I think he spends most of his time down around Texas and Tennessee..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd34Ioye5v4


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Roll_Bones

If this doesn't get your blood running cool, nothing will.  Great song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCOSPtyZAPA


----------



## luckytrim

Anybody else discover Post Modern Jukebox  ???


Here's their take on "All about that Bass"...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLnZ1NQm2uk


----------



## Caslon

Not bad. The chicks singing I mean.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDjqKg3pcOg

 I  like the all the high notes,


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fHO5cCfI04


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Caslon

"I took myself a blue canoe..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOHLQg4VfqE


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Caslon

Your links don't play.   Picture only. Suggestion: "Copy" the url of that video, then  try again posting it. Backspce out the "S" in the https to have it play immediately here and not be just a link.  Savvy?


----------



## luckytrim

That's because it's an image of the CD I have in the player at the moment....... Is a you tube link mandatory ??
I am very rarely on you tube - My music collection is so huge (Mostly Classic Country and Classic Rock) that I have to carry a rider on my Homeowners....


----------



## luckytrim

I guess I've misunderstood ...... "What are you listening to now" really means "What do you want us to listen to now" ..... My Bad !


----------



## Caslon

luckytrim said:


> I guess I've misunderstood ...... "What are you listening to now" really means "What do you want us to listen to now" ..... My Bad !



Okay, so....you're posting   " Here's a pic of a musician  I listen to. it's up to you to delve further."  (?)  

What made you reply post in the first place?  "Here's an musical piece I don't want you to listen to"?

Copy and paste a song link by that artist,  I'll listen to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Spring Fever rudeness has hit the "What are you listening to now?" thread.  It's _*music*_ folks, can't we all just get along?


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXZz98HJ7YY


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB2F6nagjKs

A tear jerker  song of sorts, at least to me.  I broke out in tears driving back from my dad's funeral. Such a befitting sad song at the time.


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHKqPSAchcU


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1SK3QTnGU8


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EPwRdVg5Ug


----------



## luckytrim

Nonsensical Lyrics, very catchy tune....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcH2cYqGD1s


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi3GgoLtlWk


----------



## Caslon

"Borderline Personality Disorder".  eheh..."borderline"  That term always gets me. Makes me laugh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8scSwaKbE64


----------



## Caslon

Re-listened to this Donovan song, recently.  His words and music portray a mysterious outing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRrjLkVaHK8


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1PNvopXjbg


----------



## Caslon

Every little bit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOCtHjQKySw


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwfGszpbvxc


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVHUjzZZGQ4


----------



## Caslon

I like the weird backround sound effect that starts off this song. Very mysterious.  The saxophone was big. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXW-sL5gzHQ


----------



## Caslon

I sometimes thought she was singing...."don't look me over".   My bad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdEUhkcBSqg


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irNtyaNHq5A


----------



## caseydog

ZZ-Top is musical royalty here in Texas. I've seen them live about a half dozen times, and nobody does a live show any better than ZZ-Top. I saw them open for the Rolling Stones at the Cotton Bowl in October of 1981, and ZZ-Top stole the show. The Stones were great, but they were upstaged by ZZ-Top.

Check out this video, and watch how Billy and Dusty do their footwork and play to the audience. That is signature ZZ-Top.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9zP5-zz1Ew

CD


----------



## caseydog

How about a little more of that "Little ole' band from Texas."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlSkN-ytxM

CD


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAD6Obi7Cag


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a 'Classic' Country fan, don't have much time for today's 'City Country, but the lyrics to this number caught this old boy's attention....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPYRBsGMKOU


----------



## caseydog

I'm not a country music fan, but that was nicely written. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Hmmmmm, I was in the mood for classical... and AC/DC. What to do, what to do?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk

CD


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI_RVIl4ZsA


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1PNvopXjbg



I am a huge Deep Purple fan, and as a mediocre drummer, Ian Paice is one of my top five drummers I'll never be able to play like. 

He is a mater of rudimental drumming, and his one handed drum roll blows my mind...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppX4wJL37j4

Chad Smith is on my short list, too. Here is Ian and Chad doing a duet. I love a good drum duet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSl_6yeTP14 

CD


----------



## Caslon

I so often wearily wonder these days... Just gimme some truth will ya?  That's all I want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ma1y8pN9ryA


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRJaZdodEgI




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFE2SnliiV0


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeJ55sUacPM


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc


----------



## Caslon

A Golden Earring song of no redeeming value at all. "The Twilight Zone".  "When the bullet hits the bone."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8


----------



## Katie H

Silly me.  Listening to the washer and dryer....because I'm NOT doing the work.


Actually, some of the laundry is on the line outside.  Can't resist the perfume of Mother Nature on our bed linens


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> A Golden Earring song of no redeeming value at all. "The Twilight Zone".  "When the bullet hits the bone."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTAPCUtbc8



Great song! I haven't heard it in a long time. 

This one is even better...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf53Pg2AkdY

CD


----------



## caseydog

Golden Earing got me thinking about this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewFBuYHldeY

CD


----------



## caseydog

I stumbled upon a song that took me back to 1980, when I spent a summer working pipeline construction, and used the money to buy a brand new car. I also put a killer audio system in it. It had about six speakers and IIRC, about 300 watts. 

This was one of the songs I would blast out in that car...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAgnJDJN4VA&list=RDEMDs8vWIQKMflBG8QUQQaUrw&start_radio=1

CD


----------



## caseydog

Another play it loud band from my HS/College years...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HuiH-0R6a0

CD


----------



## luckytrim

....War is Hell on the Home-Front, Too !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1e9p6J89rQ


----------



## luckytrim

Tony Orlando, long before 'Dawn' - 1960 - 16 years old !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQqRETZYx1U


----------



## skilletlicker

Had to share this with somebody.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCTOpdlZJ8U&em_pos=large&ref=img


----------



## luckytrim

Sorry for the fuzzy - couldn't find a better one .........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY


----------



## luckytrim

This tune was first performed in the little-known prison flick, "Unchained" - thus, the title, "Unchained Melody" - knowing that it's a prisoner singing give a whole 'nother bent to the lyrics...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpGVAGcysw






.... and then ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0


----------



## Caslon

Cathy's clown. I think I was once, not sure exactly now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpHaro4T5g


----------



## phinz

Caslon said:


> Cathy's clown. I think I was once, not sure exactly now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbpHaro4T5g



Interesting story: This was written about Don Everly, who had dated my wife's aunt Katherine. Her father apparently forbade her to date him, telling her that Don was just a musician and would never amount to anything. 

Kathy is still alive today and living in Florida. I haven't gotten to meet her, but I have met her sons. We do have some of her paintings that she did, on display here in the house.


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Louvin Brothers*

Thanks for those Righteous Brothers and Everly Brothers records. Inspired me to play one by the Louvin Brothers. They had lots of hits in the '50s. This'n weren't one of 'em though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddWT-Vken9c


----------



## luckytrim

Good choice, Skillet Licker !
My favorite Louvin Bros. song is "I Don't believe you've Met My Baby"
and this'n.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amWMQHNUAUk


----------



## skilletlicker

That's one of my favorites Lucky. Set me to lookin' for this Jimmie Rodgers Jailhouse song by Hank Sr. Couldn't find it though, but come across this version by another pretty good Hank.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu2ydNKfYoM


----------



## luckytrim

Webb Pierce does a good cover of that one too!!


Hank Snow - 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-Ya2zCnaM


----------



## skilletlicker

That was a good one. I was going to play a different Hank, Thompson that is, singin' Honky Tonk Girl about another gal whut done him wrong. But then I got to thinkin', maybe ought to play the other side of that story.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKleTa94dC8


----------



## skilletlicker

*The First Ladies of Bluegrass*

Got to thinking that most all the folks luckytrim and I played yesterday are now dead men.
So here are five young women, all of them:

stars in their own right
award-winning masters of their instruments
playing on the same stage
and none of them dead yet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnAIESOl3no&list=RDKnAIESOl3no&start_radio=1


----------



## skilletlicker

*Reina del Cid*

I subscribe to a newsletter by a well-known economist. With each new edition, he includes a musical link. I spent most of the afternoon listening to this young woman's library on Spotify, most of it well-written original songs from two albums released so far. But I enjoyed her YouTube posts even more. Most of them are covers of old songs that everybody here knows but done with a joy that comes from a youthful love of music. Seems like she's been posting a new video to her YouTube Channel most every Sunday morning for five years so its a pretty nice collection. Anyway, this one is a cover of one of those long dead guys I usually listen to. It made me smile; wait for the end. Maybe you will too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aBTJIanDo


----------



## caseydog

Texas is a big state. Part redneck, part city, part something else. 

Central Texas is known for two things, killer BBQ, and good music. Here is a bit of music from the legendary _Austin City Limits_ concert series. Amazing guitar playing. Born and raised in Austin, Texas. Eric Johnson...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUECcou-34A

CD


----------



## Caslon

Vintage    rock.  Ya, it's dubbed in.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ViwvgtvbA


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGFqvM9-gQw&list=PL2g0cIWzUHZS46Nnx5dBi0RZGu1tCVtdK


Soundtrack to my life.


----------



## luckytrim

.....My latest Crush !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7N-EMpeBiM


----------



## TastyWY

Pink Floyd is my favorite band ever


----------



## skilletlicker

*Alison Krauss and Union Station, Choctaw Hayride*



> .....My latest Crush !


I'm with you buddy!
I fell in love with Alison Krauss in late middle age, mine not hers, when _New Favorite_ came out. "Let me Touch You" off that record is flat out erotic, at least it is in the video that my imagination made up for it. "The Lucky One" is one my favorite songs and "Choctaw Hayride" is as good as Bluegrass instrumentals come.

By the way, the studio, UMG, blocks playing your link inside other apps but after DC users get the error message they can watch it in YouTube by either clicking the title bar or the "watch on YouTube" link inside the error message.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGt9ls7dh74


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPv2bbCTAfw


----------



## skilletlicker

*Alison Krauss and Robert Plant*

If this on and off stage duo don't prove love is blind, nothin' ever will.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hUzm6fFm5E


----------



## Caslon

Primitive punk rock anyone?  Hitting those high guitar notes over and over was being brash back then, never been done before.
Sorry for the closed captions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxc3V6-swfg


----------



## skilletlicker

*Jorma Kaukonen "Embryonic Journey" Jefferson Airplane; "Hesitation Blues" Hot Tuna*

Maybe Embryonic Journey was Primitive Psychedelic Rock in 1966 when Jefferson Airplane recorded it on Surrealistic Pillow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo1aft5wX6o
Fifty years later, Jorma Kaukonen is still refining that fingerpicking style. The earliest recording I've ever heard of "Hesitation Blues" was made in 1916 and it was an old song then.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aQtq-BnK6c
In the Airplane and early Hot Tuna days, Jorma would sometimes use steel fingerpicks on electric guitar. I don't mind he don't do that much anymore.


----------



## Caslon

I featured Jefferson Airplane's lead guitarist Jorma  Kaukonen awhile back "Long as I am in this world.." "Quah!" 

"Burgers" was Hot Tuna's best album.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Deep River Blues" Doc Watson*



Caslon said:


> I featured Jefferson Airplane's lead guitarist Jorma  Kaukonen awhile back "Long as I am in this world.." "Quah!"
> 
> "Burgers" was Hot Tuna's best album.



My favorite Jorma Kaukonen record is _Blue Country Heart_ and my favorite song off it is "Big River Blues."

But for my money, Doc Watson is still the master of that genre. Some say the mantle passed to Jorma when Doc died a few years ago. I dunno; pretty big shoes to fill.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAbrnjdtYw


----------



## Caslon

Not seen the movie yet.  No piano in this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yc231bMIk


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Travelin' Soldier" Dixie Chicks*



luckytrim said:


> ....War is Hell on the Home-Front, Too !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1e9p6J89rQ


Hey, luckytrim. Kenny Roger's "Ruby" and your comment brought this song to mind. Not tearing up is hard enough without the D-Day Anniversary adding to the emotion.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbfgxznPmZM


----------



## Caslon

Twang


----------



## luckytrim

The Seventies LT Crush .....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP_76S6K7GA


----------



## skilletlicker

*Emmylou Harris & Mark Knopfler "Red Dirt Girl"; Gillian Welch "Red Clay Halo"*

LT, apparently our tastes overlap in more ways than one. Somehow, I think she's just as attractive now. Back up guitar player might have a future in the business too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE_sUN_M7p0
And speaking of Red Dirt. I been in love with the music this pair makes since their _Revival_ record more than 20 years ago. I wish he'd throw in an instrumental once in a while.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7knB3VtAqY


----------



## skilletlicker

*Crystal Gayle*

And I'd be willing to wager that Loretta's kid sister didn't escape your notice.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W20TtJNQr_Y


----------



## luckytrim

Didn't like her much, SL, (Weak voice) until I saw her in concert.... her recordings were not well produced,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Side-buy-side dept. ...........


​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frj2CLGldC4




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T9apksOv6k


----------



## skilletlicker

*Joan Baez, "Forever Young"*



> Side-buy-side dept. ...........


Nobody is gonna call Stewart's version under-produced.
But this is the standard I judge the others by.
And dare I say, Bob Dylan vs Rod Stewart is a Pot and Kettle voice contest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNx2rH6hHog
She was my secret '70s crush by the way.


----------



## luckytrim

R.I.P. POST !!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY


----------



## luckytrim

Banjo, Anyone ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jndnEosYpqo


----------



## skilletlicker

*Earl Scruggs and John McEuen Soldiers Joy*

Nice selection LT, thanks. Bela Fleck is such a great musician that sometimes I just can't listen good enough. Sometimes have that problem with Chris Thile's mandoline and always with Thelonious Monk's piano. Don't have that problem with the one you picked though.

Maybe my favorite banjo picker is John McEuen of Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. Looked for a YouTube of him but they were mostly guitar. Which reminds me of the old joke. The definition of a gentleman is a guy who can play the banjo ... but doesn't.

Anyway decided to play this one instead. Bill Monroe gets credit for inventing bluegrass but it just ain't so. He did sort of rebrand it though when he hired Earl Scruggs.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uLiU28J8ac


----------



## luckytrim

The only Country Star to own a gold belt buckle (Bronc Riding) , this is my favorite of his ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHAM1Pm2Xek


----------



## skilletlicker

*Alice Phoebe Lou - "Walk On the Wild Side"*

And now for something completely different:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVBfmOYvTiI
Paul Krugman brought this 25-year-old South African to my attention


----------



## Caslon

A 60's heavy alternative song sung ?


----------



## skilletlicker

*Saxaphone Anyone? The Moanin' Frogs - "Bohemian Rhapsody"*

Gotta love the baritone sax fade out on Lou Reed's record.

Heard this song a lot around the Oscar's but not like this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNQygz1HTP8&list=RDLDTwWacoXd4&index=21


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoX0Olfqziw


----------



## Caslon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJqjlFGZxtE


----------



## Caslon

oooooo ah ah

oooooo... wha wah


----------



## Caslon

No Caslon...it goes more like this...hehe. 

Love that song at the this moment.


oooooo    ooooo wah ah


----------



## Caslon

Pardon me and...easy on my soul 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSQB87rzXbo


----------



## luckytrim

Her first top forty song ---


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj13aZOnpY8


----------



## luckytrim

....and this was the B side ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNm-HcnRl8


----------



## luckytrim

.....a Quick Trip down Memory Lane ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiC...xLhG11BqQwc7exBi1-WsfRqRcx6Cyrc8qRIhsYx-vOOM8


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE9HvSdcaL4


----------



## jd_1138

I think my first exposure to this song (my parents were into country and western) was in the Sunkist commercial of the late 1970's.  Gotta love the organist playing his heart out and Hal Blaine -- legendary drummer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVlSVkzbJDA


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg


----------



## luckytrim

Honor your Father Today !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gbtm-93oqE




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOAjAWToYMI




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd0TGfZSACI


----------



## Caslon

This song by Creedence Clearwater Revival..."Lodi."  That song sung super slow and sultry by some Lora Lee country music singer would be nice.  Musically, the tempo would have to be slowed down and re-imangined.  Super slowed down and sung sultry like. 

I'm surprised some country female music artist wanting to make it hasn't made that a hit  song yet.

"Lodi".  My imagined version of this song  slowed "way way down" by a female country singer.  
Use your imagination. Not been done yet... at least not super super sultry slowed down.  

"Lodi" almost aches for it to be sung like never before (fictitious Lora Lee).  

The circumstances of what is being conveyed in this song lends itself to whomever, man or women.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA7iGxV6rt4

Slowed way way down and sultry.


----------



## Caslon

Fionna Apples rendition of John Lennon's "Across the Universe" is an example of a song sung slower.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhMEKiIb86I


----------



## jd_1138

From 1974, Neil Sedaka:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtIibcNDQ6o


----------



## Caslon

Handsome singer of the week video. Wish I had me them good looks. He's singing about his girlfriend , that's why the wry handsome smile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki78MK9JywE


----------



## skilletlicker

*Thanks, Dad*

LT, Thanks for the Father's Day reminder.

My dad was in his mid-30s before going on an all expense paid tour of England, France, Belgium, and Germany.

Before that, he was fighting for better wages, reasonable hours and safer working conditions. The labor movement led efforts to stop child labor, give health benefits and provide aid to workers who were injured or retired.

Thanks, Dad, Mom,

...

& The Ladies Auxiliary
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni6-ditmXZo


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Handsome singer of the week video. Wish I had me them good looks. He's singing about his girlfriend , that's why the wry handsome smile.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki78MK9JywE



The Fiona Apple cover of John Lennon didn't do anything for me, but this song is one I haven't heard in many years, and it was good to hear again. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Here is how it was meant to be. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKP82AZ9zmE

CD


----------



## Caslon

What was?  Oh..."Across the Universe."   Gee...thanks.


----------



## caseydog

In honor to Father's Day...

Julian... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrR-vqvxOnk

Jason..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP-ZjbrNLWU

Zak..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2B45iCBJYw

CD


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> What was?  Oh..."Across the Universe."   Gee...thanks.



Sorry, Fiona Apple has way more talent than I do, but her vocals are just kind of cliche to me. There is nothing about it that stands out. It is pretty, but it lacks "soul." A John Lennon song should have some soul... some grit. Just my personal opinion. No offense intended. 

Jon Lennon is hard to cover. It's kind of like a guitar player covering a Jimi Hendrix song. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> Sorry, Fiona Apple has way more talent than I do, but her vocals are just kind of cliche to me. There is nothing about it that stands out. It is pretty, but it lacks "soul." A John Lennon song should have some soul... some grit. Just my personal opinion. No offense intended.
> 
> Jon Lennon is hard to cover. It's kind of like a guitar player covering a Jimi Hendrix song.
> 
> CD



I only referenced that song in regards to covering a song and slowing it down from the original.  I actually like it over Lennon's original faster version.

Heh, I just can't see why some Lora Lee country singer hasn't taken on CCR's original "Lodi" and slowed it way down and sultry like. That song also has potential to be sung slowed way down by some country gal singer. Just a whim of mine.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> I only referenced that song in regards to covering a song and slowing it down from the original.  I actually like it over Lennon's original faster version.
> 
> Heh, I just can't see why some Lora Lee country singer hasn't taken on CCR's original "Lodi" and slowed it way down and sultry like. That song also has potential to be sung slowed way down by some country gal singer. Just a whim of mine.



CCR would be another tough cover. John Fogerty has a voice that is unmistakeable. So gritty, in the best way. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3OJ03BECBU

CD


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfOkqLxjaMI


----------



## luckytrim

First Acapella song ever to reach number one on Billboard Hot 100 charts;




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU


----------



## luckytrim

​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGw_hrlaOY


----------



## luckytrim

Origins ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHO-CKfxvH0


----------



## caseydog

An interesting live cover of _Crossroads_ by _Rock and Roll Hall of Fame_ inductees that I stumbled onto.

_"A once-in-a-lifetime performance that placed Chuck D. of Public Enemy, Darryl DMC McDaniels of Run DMC, Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart, Dave Grohl and Taylor Hawkins of Foo Fighters, all the members of Rush, John Fogerty, Tom Morello, Gary Clark Jr. and Chris Cornell perform the classic blues jam "Crossroads" live at the 2013 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony in Los Angeles."_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygSWlsOYUig

CD


----------



## luckytrim

Origins...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmJg7PpAqxg




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iBgTqz_-vY


----------



## caseydog

Here is a way slowed down cover for you, Caslon. I never knew this existed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBugcmKpO2o

CD


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgtQj8O92eI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Ends With a Nice David Rawlings Guitar Solo -"Everything Is Free"*

Appropo of ... well, nevermind that.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31qwSm3chn4


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Staves - "I'm On Fire"*

Been interested in female harmonies recently. Listening to:

Dolly, Emmylou, and Linda
The Andrew Sisters
Heart
The Judds
The Carter Family (Sisters)
Pistol Annies
Stumbled onto The Staves, an English sister trio with two albums and several EPs on Spotify. I've listened to most of it but this Springsteen cover is the track I like best.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LVW95Mxv6k


----------



## luckytrim

Excellent Find, SL !


And she's picking my Ibanez !
 Absolutely my favorite guitar !




The Trio !    Love them !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWEQDyrbphE


----------



## skilletlicker

I knowed you wuz a picker.

I played piano badly more than 50 years. Last year I bought a Seagull S6 to try my luck with guitar. Gonna start learning to play it one of these days.


----------



## luckytrim

Origins ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTaqn8_gMR0






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-VAxGJdJeQ


----------



## luckytrim

I also have a piano, given to me... I plunked at it once or twice, but couldn't sustain an interest..... It's out there on the Sun Porch, holding the really big pots...


My Favorite Piano Man Tune ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlFmE4enqaI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Improbable Origin*

Hank Snow - "I'm Movin' On" 1950
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4SrHaYYNCs
Rolling Stones - I'm Moving On" 1964
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1hZ1-fNstc
Not my favorite of the Stones many covers but picked this one in particular because I knew how much you would appreciate it, Caslon.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Origins: No, This Time I Really Mean It*

Sorry, Caslon. That last one was mostly intended to be funny.
But these two really do show the link betwixt very early blues and rock and roll. And by that, of course, I mean real Delta Blues before Muddy Waters and that gang took it to Chicago and electrocuted it.

First Reverand Robert Wilkins at the 1964 Newport Folk Festival performing "Prodigal Son" his song from the '20s and '30s performed all around Memphis and North Mississippi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUjN6ZN00MI
The Rolling Stones covered it on their 1968 _Beggars Banquet_ album. In 1969, during a live concert in Oakland, because of a power failure, Mick Jagger sings it accompanied only by Keith Richards on dobro.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VSIfAaFBow
I think the Reverand would be proud.


----------



## Caslon

I'm repeating songs I've posted here.   Sorry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GimNm_PKtYM


"I hope they have a better understanding..."
"Check it out..."
"Maybe they'll have a better understanding..."


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxkvu_gWlQI


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKpay8gumw0


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI


----------



## Caslon

I always here this early U2 song as..."If you walk away walk away, I will follow..

I'd like it to be..."if you light the way light the way...I will follow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVxzTb1ippM


----------



## luckytrim

Origins ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3bjMtqpGBw




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dup6KUUWlMQ


----------



## Caslon

Let's try this again, shall we?  Early U2 song.  1980.  

Origin this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVxzTb1ippM&list=RDfVxzTb1ippM&start_radio=1


----------



## skilletlicker

*Origins: Of a Movie*

Blues sprung mostly from the Mississippi Delta and the Piedmont Region but this Giant of the Genre came from Texas.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3yd-c91ww8
Samuel L Jackson isn't a singer or a songwriter but he plays one in the movies.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFkIHsODYPY


----------



## skilletlicker

*Origins: Speaking of Piedmont Blues*

I love the fingerpicking guitar style of Piedmont Country Blues:
Blind Boy Fuller was as good as they got:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkCCnbzCN4w
And Jorma Kaukonen of Jefferson Airplane fame covered it with Hot Tuna.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWxJOht2yRE
Wouldn't call it a cover exactly but you gotta know Jerry Garcia was heavily influenced by him.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pafY6sZt0FE
Which influenced a generation and, to bring us full circle, spawned the move, Do-Dah Man.


----------



## luckytrim

Origins ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT7Hj-ea0VE



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY


----------



## skilletlicker

*Papa Charlie Jackson & Carolina Chocolate Drops - "Your Mama Ain't Sweet Like Mine"*

No offense intended toward LT or Mr. Hendrix but I reckon he's just another musician I'm not smart enough to listen to. Sometimes I think I'd appreciate him better stoned. But as I recall 30-40 years ago, I thought I might not lose the melody so often if I was straight.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W63wAneAqYM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjyw-nW0D90
Music is more fun with jugs.
Did you know CCD's Rhiannon Giddens is a trained sopranic opera singer?
Edited to add: Please excuse the oedipal error in the post title.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Rhiannon Giddens - A Proper Introduction*

This is the chick with the kazoo in the previous video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1wY5k5PCVk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4YPwP3be0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbeekjZP-CI
And oh, by the way, she's writing an opera that premieres next spring.

Don't underestimate chicks with a kazoos.


----------



## luckytrim

THX for sharing this young Lady, SK !

Driving home yesterday and , wonder of wonders, this came on the radio...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jlLBs6YawM


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gnmdkShNc8


----------



## luckytrim

R.I.P. Jeff Austin - Gone too soon ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K5ajSeXLYc


----------



## luckytrim

......Day three for Alligator Records Anniversary Collections....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gQEDwjhaDE


----------



## luckytrim

Origins ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6vAJYnv908




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHAqAO7w8M8


----------



## luckytrim

Wow ! Check out that Nudie Suit on Porter Wagoner, and check out 14 year-old Marty Stewart...... 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omEiAbcPslU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Guess Which One I Had a Crush On*

That Nudie Suit reference will get some heads scratched.
But I promise that isn't what made me think of this next video but rather Marty Stuart's very early start in the Country Music Business.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX9A5vv-jOM


----------



## skilletlicker

*Taylor Swift: "Tim McGraw"*

Written as a high-school freshman and released when she was about 18, this is the first song that brought her to my notice.

Isn't my normal fare but I gotta admire her pluck. Recently started a new controversy regarding the sale of her former label. Coincidentally, or not, she got some new music coming out shortly. I'll listen to it.

Hope she stays for active another 50 years.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkD20ajVxnY


----------



## luckytrim

Bruce live in Dublin - My favorite Bruce Concert !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSBf_mpO9Yw


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn9hr0RbFCU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Happy Independence Day*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxiMrvDbq3s


----------



## luckytrim

Excellent Choice, SK !


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcRLGXnNVew


----------



## luckytrim

Etta James - what a voice !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sq3ME0JHQ


----------



## Just Cooking

Absolutely...  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

This has been going through my mind since the earthquake not far from here yesterday...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BAImmeHEIA


----------



## luckytrim

39 years ago today, George Jones was at #1 with "He Stopped Loving Her Today", which happens to be my all-time favorite Possum recording...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VExw77xJsBQ


----------



## Just Cooking

luckytrim said:


> 39 years ago today, George Jones was at #1 with "He Stopped Loving Her Today", which happens to be my all-time favorite Possum recording...


 This has always been my favorite George Jones song..  

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

UGH !
Hung Over this morning !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED5s1-Fe9FA


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s93NCuXt7x4


----------



## skilletlicker

The blogger who recommended this to me said, "If this doesn’t make you smile, my condolences." I'm passing it on because the world needs more pretty young brass players.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6VRorQnSOE


----------



## luckytrim

I'm not a big Toby Kieth fan, but his debut hit is great...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIq1LvzSLsk


----------



## luckytrim

Country Music's "Mr. Storyteller" -


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUPqASrmeYs


----------



## luckytrim

First record I bought with my own money...( I was eleven)   I think the cost was 39 cents...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LklFP1IG9KY


----------



## skilletlicker

Listened hours on end to big band, swing, and country on old 78s. My first purchase was Dion's "The Wanderer"  on 45. Must have been about 8.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkoidwsLXCg


----------



## skilletlicker

*Hank Williams, "Lovesick Blues"*

Today I'm listening to "The Complete Health and Happiness Recordings" by Hank Williams. Health and Happiness was a 1949 radio show and last month BMG released this three-record, 2-CD, 49-song set. I'm listening on Spotify and assume its on all the other streaming services but if you click the title bar of the YouTube link window below, "Lovesick Blues" will play in YouTube itself and you should see on the right side that it is the third song of 49 in the playlist so you can listen to the whole thing free if you've a mind to.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0SN_sIvg-Q&list=OLAK5uy_mom8Xy0mDW-kGQeUc1IwBG6ER6L9pvJUQ&index=3


----------



## luckytrim

Great CD's !  I own that set as well !
How about when Audrey's gonna sing , "I'm a-Tellin' You, and Hank get a roughness in his voice, like he's gonna start a fight right there on - air.... 

Hadycol was the sponsor , I think...


Our collections probably look a lot alike.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Molly Tuttle, "White Freightliner Blues"*

I love Molly Tuttle.

Her first record came out a year or two ago. But seems like she's been playing professionally for about thirty years.

And she's only twenty-six years old.

Many well-known and respected online guitar teachers have based whole lessons on her guitar flatpicking style, tricks, and acrobatics. "White Freightliner Blues" is the song they most often use.

She doesn't have a really powerful voice but when she does the octave jump in the second line of each verse it's so adorable I just want to give her a hug.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdHiflsFM44


----------



## skilletlicker

*Nancy Griffith, "Love At the Five and Dime"*

And speakin' of adorable...

I was actually being semi-productive for a change when this song came to the top of the favorites playlist playing in the background which caused me to get plumb sucked down the Nancy Griffith YouTube rabbit hole.

Anyway, don't know if she's been played here recently, or ever.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GK462XnRjQ


----------



## luckytrim

Kathy Mattea does a great job with that tune as well..... fact is, I always thought it was hers....


----------



## luckytrim

Here's a great Mattea song...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ElCpHuiWkA


----------



## skilletlicker

*Dolly Parton - "Deportee (Plane Wreck At Los Gatos)"*

Decided Friday to link to this song today. The only question was which version. Woody Guthrie wrote it but don't think there is a YouTube video of him singing it. Listened to Johnny Cash, Arlo Guthrie, Joan Baez, Emmylou Harris, Willie Nelson, Judy Collins, The Byrds, Pete Seeger, Nancy Griffith, John McCutcheon, Paddy Reilly, and a bunch of others. Decided to play this one because she does a terrific job, might surprise some to hear her sing it, and she's about the least controversial person in the music business.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDfqXkYWzZM


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU


----------



## Just Cooking

luckytrim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPAmDULCVrU


Magnificent..
Ross


----------



## luckytrim

I simply adore Street Musicians !


This is 'Tuba Skinny''


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jft3BVoxqjo


----------



## luckytrim

Origins


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNNW0SPkChI





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSQOeQakExU





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8z34lhKWrQ


----------



## Katie H

Spent lots of time yesterday and this morning "putting up" tons of fresh corn.  I was inspired/encouraged by Glenn Miller, Teresa Brewer, The Bee Gees, along with Count Basie.  Good music and tunes that got me movin'.


----------



## Just Cooking

Katie H said:


> Spent lots of time yesterday and this morning "putting up" tons of fresh corn.  I was inspired/encouraged by* Glenn Miller, Teresa Brewer, The Bee Gees, along with Count Basie. * Good music and tunes that got me movin'.



Good playlist...  

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Agreed !






Now, this is the most optimistic lyric ever !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGNxKnLmOH4


----------



## skilletlicker

Katie H said:


> Spent lots of time yesterday and this morning "putting up" tons of fresh corn.  I was inspired/encouraged by Glenn Miller, Teresa Brewer, The Bee Gees, along with Count Basie.  Good music and tunes that got me movin'.


Nice Katie, We don't hear enough of Teresa Brewer anymore. I wish you'd have linked some of your favorites.

LT; Thanks for the Tuba Skinny Video. I've lost many an hour YouTubing them. If that isn't a verb, it oughta be.

Also LT, a further word on the roots of "The Locomotion." Accidentally watched Carole King on American Masters last night. I didn't realize how many '60s pop hits she wrote or co-wrote with her husband, lyricist Gerry Goffin.  Just to include a few; not only Little Eva's "The Locomotion," but also Bobby Vee's "Take Good Care Of My Baby," "Up on the Roof" for the Drifters, Hermans Hermit's "I'm Into Something Good," "One Fine Day" for The Chiffons, "Pleasant Valley Sunday" for the Monkees,  and "(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman" for Aretha Franklin.
I wasn't aware of Carole King until Tapestry which I wore out on vinyl and tape. Maybe my favorite song is the one least remembered, "Smackwater Jack."https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC_Fvp39WF8


----------



## luckytrim

Did you know; 
Al Capone played the banjo in the prison band, "The Rock  Islanders", while
incarcerated in Alcatraz Prison.


My favorite Banjo Players ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDI3_X73b7Q


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Rock Island Line"*



luckytrim said:


> Did you know; Al Capone played the banjo in the prison band, "The Rock  Islanders", while
> incarcerated in Alcatraz Prison.


Didn't know that; in fact, thought you were pulling my leg. But it is either true or an elaborate and oft-repeated hoax.

I wondered if the story influenced Lead Belly's Rock Island Line, but it seems more likely that the song influenced Capone. "Rock Island Line" goes back to at least 1929 and is based on the Chicago, Rock Island and Pacific Railroad.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NTa7ps6sNU


----------



## luckytrim

It's true, SK !


Check out my Daily trivia for today !


----------



## luckytrim

This piece amazes my on multiple levels....
I'd need an Iron Lung after singing this, lol...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC_q9KPczAg


----------



## skilletlicker

My first awareness of Bare Naked Ladies was a concert poster stapled to a telephone pole in '96. Assumed it was a strip show.

Next impression was the theme song for Big Bang Theory.

And now LT's link which I do find entertaining.

Adding them to the list of "Catching up to pop culture projects."

Thanks, LT. No sarcasm or irony intended.


----------



## skilletlicker

*And Speaking of Pop Culture...*

New York Times Sports recently ran a multi-media article about Roller Derby. Don't know how restrictive the NY Times paywall is but here's the link to the article. Jim Croce is one of my favorite songwriters and musicians of his era and "built like a fridgerator with a head" is one of my favorite lyric images.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnERqIVPcWM


----------



## ezduzit

Ballad Of the Whale - The Yellowjackets


 After all is said and done, I may prefer instrumental music over vocals, and this is one of my faves, and the only place this version can be found, AFAIK.


I edit the beginning and start it @:21 for playback on the iPod and in iTunes:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isqQKFkXcvw


----------



## luckytrim

A good'n SK !




Reminded me that Leon Russell Liked Roller Derby Queens ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfekpCMlb5Q





...... and it's the 50th anniversary of Johnny's Shell Silverstein song....






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR5XGTpophI


----------



## luckytrim

Questions & Answers...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi8Bek6jdM




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvLfMeM1AB0


----------



## skilletlicker

*Billy Joe Shaver; "I've Been To Georgia On a Fast Train"*

Good songs LT. I like the Skeeter Davis version better than the original by Jeanne Black. That was an era when Nashville's idea of a country back up band was to hire the string section of some philharmonic orchestra.

Lots of times somebody asks me what kind of music I like and sometimes I'll say country. Usually, they name three or four people or bands I've never heard of. Then they'll ask who I like and just to be contrary I'll name three guys like Billy Joe Shaver, Jimmy Dale Gilmore, or Steve Earle. Long conversations are over-rated.

This is a great autobiographical song that actually made the Country Top 100 Charts,  ...  barely.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdYzVFClHyg
Billy Joe's son, Eddy on lead guitar.


----------



## luckytrim

I agree !  Maybe it's because of another of those 'crushes' we discussed earlier (as far back as when she was one of the "Davis Sisters") or maybe because Jeanne's version seems a bit over-produced (like much of Jim Reeves' work)....


I'm also a fan of Shaver and Gilmore; not so much Steve Earle..... His first album worked for me, but ..........


----------



## luckytrim

Just heard this on the radio...... 

It was already an 'Oldie' when we married in1982, but we chose this song for our 'first dance' at our Wedding...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwt65tG2GI8


----------



## ezduzit

I have no idea what she's singing about, nor do I really care!

L’ongle - Presque Oui:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxPv67TLvk


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody did an excellent job piecing together this treatment of Rita Hayworth & friends and the Bee Gees ....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz3CPzdCDws


----------



## Just Cooking

luckytrim said:


> Somebody did an excellent job piecing together this treatment of Rita Hayworth & friends and the Bee Gees ....



Absolutely love it..  

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

This one was posted a few years ago, but is worth revisiting, if you enjoy 

acapella ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojRj2JK5oCI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Speaking of A Capella...*

The Wailin' Jenneys popped up on my Spotify Daily Selection and I got to thinkin' how much I miss them and _A Prairie Home Companion_, a show on which they were frequent guests. So thanks to YouTube here they are singing "Angel Band" a capella, mostly, with Garrison Keillor who seems to have forgotten the words and is just making up verses as he goes along. This is one of those encore songs that weren't on the regular broadcast.

The Wailin' Jenneys put out a new record in 2017 called _Fifteen_ which I highly recommend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_BHLaRdkFo
Turns out I couldn't let it go at that so here's a little more. "Glory Bound" at 0:20 and "Wildflowers" at 5:41.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLsIA92sqsM


----------



## skilletlicker

*Oak Ridge Boys - "Elvira"*

Once was most country bands had a Gospel repertoire. And I always admired the ones that had a really deep bass singer. Whut Eyetallians call basso profundo. So went lookin' for good examples of that on YouTube.
...
Got distracted though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9pIZh1jr-w


----------



## luckytrim

I'll help you out, SK !


My favorite Bottom Singer in Country Music..........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mcqEkjURnM


----------



## Claire1980

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlXcF0WwFTI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Bluff City Barn Dance*

@Claire1980, welcome to DC and the "What are you listening to" thread.

Not going to post a YouTube link here but just like every Saturday morning from 6 to 10 AM central time, I'm listening to "The Bluff City Barn Dance" on WEVL FM, a local listener-sponsored, volunteer operated Memphis radio station. But it streams live on wevl.org. Four hours of bluegrass and old-time with the first hour devoted to Gospel in the Bluegrass and old-time country genres.


----------



## luckytrim

PMJ covering Journey....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UngXu2zwF9E


----------



## luckytrim

If you've never seen this bit by MNOZIL Brass, you're missing a good laugh !
(I wonder if Paul Anka ever saw this ??)



"Lonely Boy"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYRMbj6U2Ww


----------



## skilletlicker

*HighWomen with Sheryl Crow, Jason Isbell, and Yola “Highwoman” Live at Newport Folk F*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ker...4a66609342ca4ba497a5a7d93d63&regi_id=79375665


----------



## luckytrim

Just scored ticket to Louden Wainwright III in late November....


Thought Id post one...........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu5hzc2Mei4


----------



## skilletlicker

*Eddie Arnold - "Smokey the Bear"*

Nice score LT

Never caught exactly why but Smokey the Bear was in the news today and several times heard The Old Tennessee Plowboy singing this song in the background.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Myz93sXW66Y


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> Nice score LT
> 
> Never caught exactly why but Smokey the Bear was in the news today and several times heard The Old Tennessee Plowboy singing this song in the background.



It was his 75th Birthday today.

https://nbcmontana.com/news/local/smokey-bear-celebrates-75th-birthday-over-missoula


----------



## skilletlicker

*Merle Monroe (New Band) - "This Town"*

Heard this for the first time this morning on The Bluff City Barn Dance. Made me think of @PrincessFiona60 and Lingle Wyoming. (See recent rant)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE_G2Ex0Pug


----------



## luckytrim

A New Group for me, SK.... Excellent find !


----------



## skilletlicker

*AJ Lee and Blue Summit - "Like I Used To" and "Get In the Boat"*

Since you liked that LT, here is another band that might be new to you. This is the title track of their newest CD released this year. This song is pretty slow tempo but don't be fooled. They can flat burn the house down. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We5Xr4OvF5k
That front-woman and bandleader is no newcomer though. Here she is 13 years ago and she had several years experience even then.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4kRAtKEBO8
This is what I love about YouTube. Check out the album on your streaming service or take a look at some of the hundreds of YouTube videos over the last 15 years or so. She also performs a lot with Molly Tuttle and the Tuttle Family. Careful though. There is a young black haired woman involved with wrestling somehow who gets mixed up with her online.


----------



## luckytrim

Wow ! 

................ all growed up !


----------



## luckytrim

A talented family .........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jpRzWk0saA


----------



## skilletlicker

*Molly Tuttle - In Concert*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q46PTxh_hDI
​


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Highwomen- "The Chain"*

Posted a link to The Highwomen about a week ago but just heard this and need to share it. Not often that a cover surpasses a classic original.

Not necessarily sayin' this one does.
...
Thinkin' it though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVL...4a66609342ca4ba497a5a7d93d63&regi_id=79375665


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o3m1FwhusY


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gql9220Qon8&feature=share


----------



## luckytrim

I Love You, Mom !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N67apDkl9hU


----------



## luckytrim

The Real Nitty Gritty !!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh3ml8gzrd4


----------



## CWS4322

As soon as we get to the cabin at LOW, we put this on...my bro and I always did...if your offering me diamonds and rust, I already paid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ST9TZBb9v8


----------



## luckytrim

John Mayall !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLp0AsKXMEs


----------



## CWS4322

Love Leonard Cohen.
https://www.bing.com/search?q=leona...r:"0"+segtype:"U29uZw=="&FORM=SNG1CR&crslsl=0


----------



## skilletlicker

*Doc Watson - "I Wish I Was Single Again"*

I'm a big Doc Watson fan and heard this track for the first time this morning on The Bluff City Barn Dance. Couldn't find it on YouTube but I think this Spotify link will play for everybody. If not, let me know so I don't make the same mistake again.
If you're a fan too, or don't know him but think you might be interested, this record, released last year, has 26 songs recorded live at a concert in 1963.
"Doc Watson, Live At Club 47" is a link to info about the album. All 26 tracks are included in the Spotify link above.


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PMDbqyfq_0


----------



## luckytrim

Shelly West, Daughter of Dolly.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubwr6_KNons


----------



## skilletlicker

*Dottie West - "Country Sunshine"*



> Shelly West, Daughter of Dolly.....


I liked _Jose Cuervo_ when it came out and I still play it pretty often. Wouldn't be surprised if Dolly Parton didn't have something to do with bringing up Shelly West but I think her Momma was actually Dottie West.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDAIuEivLJk


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !  I knew that....Don't know what my fingers were thinkng....
Might have something to do with the fact that I'd just finished reading a piece about famous people who entered their own Look-Alike contest, and lost........
.Parton and Chaplain were featured...


https://listverse.com/2013/08/27/10-famous-people-who-couldnt-impersonate-themselves/


----------



## luckytrim

Probably too long for this venue, but I stumbled on this full-length film from 1964.... important to me ! I saw this at the Drive-In and that night marked a huge milestone in my love-life........ THIRD BASE !!!!!


T.A.M.I Show - 
Features: Chuck Berry, The Beach Boys, James Brown & The Flames, The  Barbarians, Marvin Gaye, Gerry & The Pacemakers, Lesley Gore, Jan  & Dean, Billy J. Kramer & The Dakotas, Smokey Robinson & The  Miracles, Diana Ross & The Supremes and The Rolling Stones!!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgUK6LqiGl0


----------



## luckytrim

Great Lyrics - 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItohfeqfGNU


----------



## luckytrim

Ray Stevens has his own You Tube Channel  !!


His first big hit ....


https://www.last.fm/music/Ray+Steve...cting+Pleasant+Tasting+Green+And+Purple+Pills


----------



## Katie H

Needed some music while I made a strawberry pie, so I chose a disc of some of Glenn Miller's best.


Ohhhhhhh, so smooth and enjoyable!


----------



## luckytrim

Heard this on the radio today........... great Voices, Great Lyrics..........


And I can see it now
The red flag waving in the light of day
And they won't take it down
Nothing's gonna change ‘til we all can say…
I believe that I was wrong, I was wrong all along
I believe that I was wrong, I was wrong all along
I believe we move along, we move along, if we can say
I believe that I was wrong







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXiD62gQmRM


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAnGu3tTmkc


----------



## luckytrim

Saw these guys on "Bluegrass Underground" on PBS yesterday....
50 years later, and only one original member is missing, due to his passing .......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-LVXR6rjXs


----------



## TATTRAT

One of my favorite 808 bands

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPvKVAZmGMQ


----------



## skilletlicker

*Nina Simone - Mr. Bojangles*



luckytrim said:


> Saw these guys on "Bluegrass Underground" on PBS yesterday....
> 50 years later, and only one original member is missing, due to his passing .......


Nice one LT. I secretly listened to country on my transistor radio through the sixties but when Nitty Gritty Dirt Band's _Will the Circle Be Unbroken_ came out in the early '70s I didn't really know the giants who were guesting on their own old songs on that record. Doc Watson, Maybelle Carter, Jimmy Martin, Roy Acuff, Earl Scruggs and Merle Travis; they were mostly new to me. If you listen to many of my previous posts in this thread you know those are the folks I still listen to today.

There's a recording of Jimmy Ibbotson reminiscing with John McEuen, both NGDB members, about playing with the songwriter, Jerry Jeff Walker night in and night out. I couldn't find it to play here but found this interview of the two of them, Ibbotson and Walker, telling stories about that and other stuff between singing a few old songs unrehearsed. A real rough version of Bojangles starts at 7:12.
I was going to play my favorite version which is John McEuen's instrumental, "Mr. Bojangles (Suite)" from his _Acoustic Traveler_ album. Put [www.youtube.com] in front and this is the link to that[/watch?v=pj9oQoikC4Y].

But in the interview, Jerry Jeff Walker says his favorite version is Nina Simone's which I don't remember hearing before. So here it is instead.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4jBSc1uxx8


----------



## luckytrim

..... never heard that either SK; THX !


----------



## luckytrim

​These two accurately describe my feeling about country music today .........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlUR9XT_-Wk






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkEisdaFRzU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Del McCoury Band and Friends - "For What It's Worth" Buffalo Springfield*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIdfulZ1c5c&list=RDlIdfulZ1c5c&start_radio=1


----------



## luckytrim

Excellent !!


----------



## caseydog

Here is something a little different.

My high school was ethnically diverse. Our marching band had a totally voluntary "drumline" that would break out on the sidelines of football games just for fun. We didn't have the level of equipment that big-time drumlines have today, but we always got the crowd off their seats. 

I love the stuf these drumlines are doing today. I just spent the last couple hours listening to some of them. I really like the battles..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ogVcPCbDg

CD


----------



## luckytrim

Heard this on the radio this morning.......... best rendition I've ever heard...... almost brought me to tears, remembering my wife, who "left me" over a year ago....  very moving interpretation of this old standard.........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXBNlApwh0c


----------



## jd_1138

Hey Rikki, you know that number I gave you?  Please don't lose it, ok?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xN0hmNS_IU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Allison Young - "Fever" Peggy Lee Cover*

Seem to be acquiring a collection of relatively unknown musicians who are first-rate musically as well as fun to watch and listen to.
Reina del Cid led me to Josh Turner who is passing it forward with an introduction to Allison Young. I first heard about Reina del Cid from a  link on Paul Krugman's NYTimes newsletter. Like reading Playboy for the articles, I subscribe for the economic opinion but appreciate his musical recommendations just as much.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_0XSTQ61UI


----------



## luckytrim

Bobby Bare is well known for "All American Boy" .... This is one of my favorite story tellers in Country Music ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWlnv0_svU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Ramblin' Jimmie Dolan - "Hot Rod Race"*

Nice one LT. Bobby Bare is one of my favorites and 'bout time we got back to some down-home country. 

Speakin' of which, when I was growing up in the '50s my parents had a family friend name of Jimmie Dolan. He was in the car business and serially owned various new car dealerships and used car lots. Sold a car to my folks every year or two and usually ended up coming to dinner to close a deal or mourn the breakup of a romantic involvement. Gave me a guitar in an old black case memorialized with names and dates and places, mostly of South Pacific islands it and he had been to during World War II. You see, before the war, and even more so after, he had some success in the music business. At one point in the early '50s he had a successful radio show sponsored by Sears Roebuck and Company. During a dispute of some kind with Sears, immediately after a commercial when he didn't know the mike was still hot, he called them a bunch of miserable cheap sonsof███████. That was the landmark event initiating his change of careers from music to the car business.

He's not completely forgotten though. Without further ado:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s7-z43Vvkc


----------



## luckytrim

This feller bills himself as a Country Music Singer.....  not sure I agree with him ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MHmrtEuRY


----------



## luckytrim

*Ian Anderson + Cady Coleman flute duet in space*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...xCD03xDytw7Z_-YAe_anrtCxAJ5do59t0&app=desktop


----------



## PrincessFiona60

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-tLuszKBA


----------



## luckytrim

Great Mix ! 

THX, Princess !


----------



## luckytrim

AARGH !  Missed Weird Al's Birthday yesterday .........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg


----------



## skilletlicker

For years now, every week I legally download 5 songs for free using my public library card through Freegal Music. For the past 18 weeks, I've downloaded all 89 tracks from _Leadbelly - Selected Sides 1934-1948 (Remastered)_. Most every time I come to the end of something that, while looking for the next thing to add to my collection, I discover something brand new. Brand new to me that is. Neither Rachel Barton Pine nor Ozzy Osbourne is exactly in the wheelhouse of this old hillbilly. Nevertheless, I found the video below riveting and worth sharing here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAzWLdkq-Tc


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In the spirot of erieness. I've been listening to old, somewhat disturbing songs such as: D.O.A
, by Bloodrock, and : There Coming to Take Me Away, Ha Ha.

Another old tme song that I pull up pn zyoutube os: Paranoid, by Grand Funk Railrod.

I highly recomrnd D.On
A. If you want a song that will realy set a spooky mood.


----------



## luckytrim

Continuing along the line of Country "Story" songs..... this is a great "Cheatin'" song ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iguhDfGr3g


----------



## skilletlicker

*Nickel Creek - "Hold Whatcha Got" covering Jimmy Martin*

In the spirit of gittin' back to doin' whatcha do, heard Jimmy Martin's classic recording of this on the Barndance this morning. Looking for the link to play it here, came across this version by Nickle Creek at a bluegrass festival.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_CYdRx0APg


----------



## skilletlicker

*Gillian Welch - "Look At Miss Ohio"*

I've sung praises for Reina del Cid here before. I look forward every Sunday to when she and her bandmate, Toni, put out their _Sunday Morning with REINA DEL CID_ video. They're getting ready to tour their new record and today's song is a cover of Gillian Welch's "Look At Miss Ohio" with the whole touring band. So a guy is playing David Rawlings' guitar part on dobro and it just don't work for me *at all*.

Despite my love for Reina, I gotta play a live version of the original with David Rawlings on his 1935 Epiphone Olympic that sold new for $35.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDed6iuRMC8


----------



## luckytrim

Seven Year-old Ricky Skaggs ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh0Py4fNRqc


----------



## luckytrim

14 year-old Marty Stewart


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omEiAbcPslU


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Dolly Parton's America" - A Nine Part Podcast*

I think these are available on all the podcast platforms. I'm listening on Spotify where a new episode had been released every Tuesday beginning Oct. 15, 2019. I've only heard the first one so far but looking forward to the rest. The summaries below are from NPR's podcast site, where you can listen to each episode as well.

OCTOBER 15, 2019
Sad Ass Songs
We begin with a simple question: How did the queen of the boob joke become a feminist icon? Helen Morales, author of "Pilgrimage to Dollywood," gave us a stern directive – look at the lyrics! So we dive into Dolly's discography, starting with the early period of what Dolly calls "sad ass songs" to find remarkably prescient words of female pain, slut-shaming, domestic violence, and women being locked away in asylums by cheating husbands. We explore how Dolly took the centuries-old tradition of the Appalachian "murder ballad"—an oral tradition of men singing songs about brutally killing women—and flipped the script, singing from the woman's point of view. And as her career progresses, the songs expand beyond the pain to tell tales of leaving abuse behind. How can such pro-woman lyrics come from someone who despises the word feminism? Dolly explains.

OCTOBER 22, 2019
I Will Always Leave You
Porter Wagoner led the most successful country music television show of its time, and in 1967 he needed a new "girl singer." He turned to a 21 year old songwriter named Dolly Parton, who'd just recorded her first hit "Dumb Blonde." So began a nearly decade-long partnership that, behind the scenes, was as contentious as it was commercially successful. This episode tells the story of the "Porter years," the period during which Dolly arguably discovers her power - both as a performer and songwriter - and then makes the difficult (and radical for its time) decision to strike out on her own. Through interviews with Dolly, country music star Marty Stuart, Wagonmaster Buck Trent, and Porter's daughter Deborah Wagoner, we explore how Dolly handled what's sometimes called the great "hillbilly divorce" with such characteristic grace.

OCTOBER 29, 2019
Tennessee Mountain Trance
We journey into the Dollyverse dimension: "Tennessee Mountain Home."Like all law abiding Tennesseans, Jad grew up with the song on a loop. He hadn't planned to talk with Dolly about it, but much to his surprise, he is drawn into a Tennessee Mountain Trance. The trance opens a portal to many questions about country music, authenticity, nostalgia and belonging. And to a place called Dollywood. We visit the replica of Dolly's childhood cabin and find thousands of other pilgrims similarly entranced. Along the way, we meet Wandee Pryor, who lived in a Dolly dreamworld as a girl. And also, halfway around the world, Esther Konkara, the self-proclaimed "Kenyan Dolly Parton," who sings "Tennessee Mountain Home" as an ode to the hills of Nairobi - hills she has not yet left. The Tennessee Mountain home begins to seem like part of a Disney fairytale.But then, Jad and Shima get a call from Dolly's nephew and head of security Bryan Seaver, who makes an irresistible offer.

And since a YouTube link is practically obligatory in this thread, here's a trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7Bg_bKsq-w


----------



## jd_1138

According to a comment on YouTube from someone, he wrote this song for his sister who was stood up at the altar.  He had to be convinced to release it to the world, as it was for his sister.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3myI0IJmTlQ


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCo2trs1d5o


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Death of the Last Stripper" by Terry Allen and the Panhandle Mystery Band*

Here is something a little different I first heard today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQMOigdI-o


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDwVkXVHIqg

A classic like you never heard it before


----------



## luckytrim

HOOFIN' IT !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsUB6Jia4v4


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Old scool progressive rock: 


Deep Purple - Lazy

Yes - Roundabout

Emerson, Lake, And Palmer - Fugue

Emerson, Lake, And Palmer - Hoedown

Jethro Tull - Cross-Eyed Mary

And finally, some blusey music from Michael Clayton Thomas of Blood, Sweat, and Tears - And When I Die

Got my blood moving today.

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3OChKcjtSA


I get chills every time I hear this song, especially so with this performance.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Second Hand News" by Reina del Cid, A Fleetwood Mac Cover*

Sunday Morning With Reina del Cid.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw_yU3AxJkY&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## luckytrim

In the Spirit of the Holiday ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Music Box Christmas Carols

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Louden Wainwright concert tonight - Nostalgia trip back to the seventies !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu5hzc2Mei4


----------



## cjmmytunes

Haven't heard that in ages!


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Just Ain't" - Flatt & Scruggs*

I don't know why or how this old song got stuck in my head the last couple days but maybe playin' it here will unstick it. If it gets stuck in yours ... well, thems the breaks. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEQst3AISDQ


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0jdoBDNGoA


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Stuck In the Middle With You" - Reina del Cid*

These guys always make me smile. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzu8lWPVWpg&feature=push-u-sub&attr_tag=J_xLUvHtVdw3oXT3:6


----------



## kleenex

Because it is the Christmas time period

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RtI5UEZlzU


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1gnWmDwBvg


----------



## Kayelle

I liked the tapping *Lucky*! I must show my little grand daughter who just got some tap shoes for her 6th birthday. Here's another one...nothing like a Sleigh Ride.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlMvSNpu_rU


----------



## kleenex

Because it is Christmas time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjMz06cuytc


----------



## luckytrim

The original - 

I miss you, Di-Bo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6WnnZRSKYs


----------



## luckytrim

Happy New Year Everyone !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSg...vts88QdrINAX_ioGy-LXYrfaIZibUBHLAL9LUYPyDxVj8


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Don't You Hear Jerusalem Moan" New Grass Revival*

Despite an overwhelming lack of interest here is another favorite of the old skillet licker. Four young musical superstars of their genre. Anyway, they were young when they did this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2sCHpLwJ3s


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ2NcQwqzhw


Yes the Masked singer has an UK version


----------



## skilletlicker

I read the morning paper
And I take a deep breath
And I scream at the top of my lungs
WHAT'S GOING ON?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc


----------



## cjmmytunes

This phrase was going through my head all night last night - "What's going on?"


----------



## luckytrim

Saw these guys on 'Bluegrass Underground' .... 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qiACOYSDhk


----------



## skilletlicker

*Warren Zevon - "Carmelita"*

Sometimes songs or parts of them bubble up out of my memories for no explicable reason. Can't remember the last time I heard this song; been a while though. For two days I've been haunted by the melody from the line "I think I'm sinkin' down."

Trying to get shed of it, listened to several versions on YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXf60WC7IHw


----------



## cjmmytunes

luckytrim said:


> Saw these guys on 'Bluegrass Underground' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qiACOYSDhk






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5RDEXpc8OY


----------



## luckytrim

"Yes, indeed, I'm in Love Again ..."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxpuB10FaSE


----------



## JoAnn L.

I love all of John Willams music. And I just listened to Great American Songwriters with Irving Berlin.


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwkrrU2WYKg


----------



## skilletlicker

*Dry Branch Fire Squad - Banjo Pickin' vs Country Music - "Roanoke"*

Hard tellin' what reminded me of this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY-Om7hiuJk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik2KOR2xkHw


----------



## luckytrim

Everybody remembers this tune, and many singers have recorded it, but not many of us realize from whence it came.... from a prison film, 1955.. "Unchained"...  sort of gives the lyrics a different depth ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpGVAGcysw


----------



## luckytrim

..Can't get enough of this girl...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X09s37tJ09s


----------



## cjmmytunes

Vince Gill is adding a 3rd verse to "Go Rest High On That Mountain".


https://theboot.com/vince-gill-new-verse-go-rest-high-on-that-mountain/


----------



## Claire1980

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jde-TFha0ko


----------



## skilletlicker

*Stages of Grief*

*"Our Town" written and performed by Iris DeMent*

Heard a cover of Iris' song on The Barndance this morning. Brought a tear to my eye thinking of Friday's vote in the senate.

Three years ago I just couldn't believe it. Yesterday felt like sober acceptance of what we have lost.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9IUj1mDENg


----------



## luckytrim

Saw this memorial concert on PBS .... Such a great show ........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMxWjSpuefo


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a_s3K5p2aQ


----------



## Whiskadoodle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHG6dwCQWe8


----------



## Kayelle

"Old guys rule"...he looks and sounds better than he did 40 years ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWnTwTXUdFU


----------



## skilletlicker

*Ella Fitzgerald - "God Bless the Child"*

Spotify sent me James Taylor's new cover of this great old Billie Holiday song from his soon to be released American Standard album. Looking forward to listening to all of it. But I prefer the original, or even more, Ella Fitzgerald's version.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zRcnd77E0


----------



## Kayelle

Oh wow *SL.*..I can't wait for that new album with *James Taylor*! He's yet another old guy who rules. I adore the old standards and he has the perfect voice for them.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## skilletlicker

*James Taylor's cover - God Bless the Child*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhCTgzvMJgQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctWs_usT-BM


----------



## luckytrim

Couldn't let it go by without ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04rClGsbWp4


----------



## Kayelle

Ohhh WOW, just* WOW*. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbeQqteag_k&feature=emb_rel_end


----------



## skilletlicker

I hope there are more conversations like this one on this thread.

LT, my first introduction to this song was from the Blood Sweat and Tears premier album enjoyed while locked in my bedroom after dropping out "graduating early" from high school. Listening to their version again, after so many years, I'm surprised how good it is.

Kayelle, thanks for posting "Teach Me Tonight". I didn't know that song. Since your post, I have listened to versions including Frank Sinatra's and Amy Winehouse'. This is a song so carefully "laid between the lines" that it can even be played within _Discuss Cooking_. James Taylor's version is masterful.


----------



## Kayelle

SL, "Teach Me Tonight" has been a favorite of mine since it was first recorded when I was a child in 1954.

Some have done it better than others through the years, but James Taylor singing it after all these years is the icing on the cake for me. You are so right, that his version is both masterful, and magic.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olGSAVOkkTI


----------



## skilletlicker

Here is a link provided by Spotify to James Taylor's new album titled American Standard. I think access is available to all. If that isn't so please let me know and I will request forum administration deletion of this post.


----------



## Kayelle

skilletlicker said:


> Here is a link provided by Spotify to James Taylor's new album titled American Standard. I think access is available to all. If that isn't so please let me know and I will request forum administration deletion of this post.




SL, I'm over the moon happy. The release date for it was today, and I asked Alexa to play "American Standard by James Taylor" on my Echo ( along with my subwoofer) Sure enough all the selections are filling my home as we speak. What GREAT music!!

It's been a very long time since an album has made me this happy.


----------



## skilletlicker

Easy As Rolling Off a Log


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPfHdJyd_IE


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Neil Diamond


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ0cdEgkWps


----------



## luckytrim

Got stuck in a jam on the turnpike yesterday...........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCPQPwVWbSU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJH_CQSX5SU


----------



## GotGarlic

Came across this this morning and had to share 
https://youtu.be/cZnBNuqqz5g


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Came across this this morning and had to share
> https://youtu.be/cZnBNuqqz5g



from the comments:

"Queen can rock a concert without even being there."

So true!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> from the comments:
> 
> "Queen can rock a concert without even being there."
> 
> So true!


Yes! They are the champions! [emoji445]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Yes! They are the champions! [emoji445]



LOL! Caught Dad singing along to a Queen song, told him it was Queen. "Really? I'll have to find more of their stuff." I took him my 4 disc set so he could burn it to CD.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Caught Dad singing along to a Queen song, told him it was Queen. "Really? I'll have to find more of their stuff." I took him my 4 disc set so he could burn it to CD.


I have a video of when I jumped out of a perfectly good airplane  with an experienced parachuter, of course. The video is set to "Fat-Bottomed Girls"! DH chose the music!


----------



## luckytrim

I posted this a while back, but considering the subject matter, it deserves a re-post ..... 

This A-Capella group's treatment blows me away ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojRj2JK5oCI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Larkin Poe - "Mississippi"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXQQEK81BAk
_Blues Rock Review_ reviews album, _Venom and Faith_
Links to album, _Venom and Faith_
Rolling Stone, "Honey Honey" from the same album


----------



## luckytrim

Found this on my wall (FB) today .... Great cover of 'Sledgehammer'  - Quite impressed with the Drummer ...


https://www.facebook.com/thehowardst...AxMDAzMDAzMTA/


----------



## skilletlicker

I've been following Reina Del Cid on YouTube for quite a while now and look forward to their Sunday morning posts. This morning they did an informal and unannounced live streaming concert from home, taking requests in real-time from viewer comments.
I'm posting the link but if you want to watch I suggest clicking the link in title bar so the video opens in YouTube instead of Discuss Cooking. That way you'll see the live comments to which Reina and Toni are responding. As a wannbe wishiwas guitar picker, it's instructive to watch Toni's left hand playing lead. Below the link I'll list the songs and start-times.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq6se7Mu-bk&t=2729s
​


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy St Patrick's Day Everyone !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n3SL76roeE

PS. Dropkick Murphys performing their usually live Boston St Patrick's Concert Tonight 7pm EST   free still live on You tube since you know, Covid-19.   BYO Guiness


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ga9Bs4fzSY


----------



## skilletlicker

*AJ Lee & Blue Summit - Streaming Concert Virus Interrupted*

AJ  Lee & Blue Summit is another young group I enjoy following online. They were scheduled to play a live concert tomorrow evening that was called on account of virus but they're going to play to an empty hall and stream it live. I clicked the "Reminder" button on the link directly below so I'll get to see them tomorrow night at about 6 PM Pacific, 8 Central I think.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk2m0wimtUs
If you've never heard them before the link below this is to a radio interview a few months ago including a handful of songs, classics and original.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIccTN0EzMo
Young as AJ is, she's been playing on stage for a long time. The link below is the earliest performance I've seen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4kRAtKEBO8


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enuOArEfqGo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a serious lack of Internet today, never have had luck with radio and did not feel like taking Shrek's stereo system in the back bedroom apart and hauling it to the living room and getting it set up. I wondered what I had on the computer. 819 titles x an avg of 5 minutes - ~1100 minutes worth of music I obviously like or I would not have put it on my computer.

There are several whole albums and wonderfully, several songs Shrek did. The first time I heard his voice it jolted me hard.  Anyway, I hooked the computer to the TV and surround sound and started at the top.  Had very nice music through out the house.

What music do you have hidden and forgotten on your computer?


----------



## skilletlicker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a serious lack of Internet today, never have had luck with radio and did not feel like taking Shrek's stereo system in the back bedroom apart and hauling it to the living room and getting it set up. I wondered what I had on the computer. 819 titles x an avg of 5 minutes - ~1100 minutes worth of music I obviously like or I would not have put it on my computer.
> 
> There are several whole albums and wonderfully, several songs Shrek did. The first time I heard his voice it jolted me hard.  Anyway, I hooked the computer to the TV and surround sound and started at the top.  Had very nice music through out the house.
> 
> What music do you have hidden and forgotten on your computer?



Sounds like a great afternoon Fiona.

A dozen years ago I put all my CDs on a hard drive. That was about three hard drives ago though and never did convert the vinyl records. My current desktop has 304 subfolders in the music directory. Each one for a separate artist and further subdivided by album. I don't how to count the total files in folders and subfolders but there must be tens of thousands of songs. No tellin' how many there are on other scattered drives.

Thing is, with the current music services, I use Spotify, there's just no need to play them from all those files.

Here's one of those songs that somebody already uploaded to YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mES..._jwh7KC9AW7wwGpefEWqx8b6Dub5pNTA&index=2&t=0s


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right at this minute I am listening to Blood, Sweat & Tears first album on Youtube.


----------



## luckytrim

R.I.P. Joe !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMiEFyTuuh8


----------



## skilletlicker

I saw a video Joan Baez released on YouTube yesterday. She sang a John Prine song, "Hello In There." It was very nice, especially for the things she said at the beginning.


> “I want to sing a song for John Prine, who is a friend and a fellow singer-songwriter, and his wife, Fiona,” Baez said ahead of her performance of the cover. “John is in critical condition on a ventilator from COVID-19 and his wife has also tested positive.
> 
> “John, this song I have sung of yours has been one of the most requested songs in my repertoire for over 40 years. Let me sing it to you and send along with my best wishes and prayers.”


I was going to post it here.
...
But first I listened again to her '70s version on the _Diamonds and Rust_ album and was going to post that here instead.
...
But then I listened to a version John recorded 20 years ago on the "John Prine - Live from Sessions at West 54th" concert. I think his voice improved from the '70s to the '20aughts. Matured and whiskey roughed but not as ravaged as it's been in the last few years post cancers and surgery.
...
So that's what plays if you click the box under this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVhA01J0Zsg


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlAa0IGCXCw


----------



## luckytrim

Song of the Times ......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNIZofPB8ZM


----------



## skilletlicker

Just like every Saturday morning, I'm listening to the Bluff City Barndance and heard a cover of this old song first recorded in 1926 by Charlie Poole and the North Carolina Ramblers.

Thinkin' that hundred-year-old songs shouldn't really be too political for DC.
...
Course, what do I know?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8cIKeRoKh4


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'm on a Grunge binge.  My kids loved it growing up and now I love it.
Audioslave, Soundgarden, Temple of the Dog, Alice in Chains and others live Nirvana.


----------



## skilletlicker

Tried to watch the AMC special on CBS tonight. Don't know why I get so bored with most of what's currently popular in Country music. My loss, I'm sure; probably just not smart enough.

Anyway, ended up listening to this 25-year-old concert by Iris DeMent instead. Her first album, _Infamous Angel_,  came out in '92 and is among my all-time favorites.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqpEyfzI6E8


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> Tried to watch the AMC special on CBS tonight. Don't know why I get so bored with most of what's currently popular in Country music. My loss, I'm sure; probably just not smart enough.
> 
> Anyway, ended up listening to this 25-year-old concert by *Iris DeMent *instead. Her first album, _Infamous Angel_,  came out in '92 and is among my all-time favorites.
> 
> Interesting note, my Daughter-in-Law is Iris DeMent's sister. Iris was just getting started when my stepson married her sister. When Shrek was still with us, we had many jam parties with the whole family.


----------



## skilletlicker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Interesting note, my Daughter-in-Law is Iris DeMent's sister. Iris was just getting started when my stepson married her sister. When Shrek was still with us, we had many jam parties with the whole family.



I'm jealous. Saw her play in a Memphis coffee house twenty-odd years ago. Seems like she'd be comfortable at a family jam party.

The other day you mentioned listening to some music at home that included Shrek. Anything you can post here?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> I'm jealous. Saw her play in a Memphis coffee house twenty-odd years ago. Seems like she'd be comfortable at a family jam party.
> 
> The other day you mentioned listening to some music at home that included Shrek. Anything you can post here?



Not sure I can post an MP3...let me play with it. May take me a couple days, It's bedtime now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, he created them as WMA files and I cannot upload them here.


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc85j_7N1Zk


----------



## luckytrim

................. Apart, Together !!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BumCkswUUDA


----------



## skilletlicker

*John Prine, Thank you for the music.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaDGYFNmtyY


----------



## skilletlicker

*John Prine & Iris DeMent - "In Spite of Ourselves"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8tTwXv4glY&list=RDP8tTwXv4glY&start_radio=1


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phLlo_t-z-U


----------



## skilletlicker

*Bonnie Raitt & John Prine - "Angel From Montgomery"*

Last one.
...
For today anyway.
...
Probably.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T5NuI6Ai-o


----------



## luckytrim

Clapton interprets a Classic..........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxYyy1-g2w4


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Really.  It works both directions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP3_yJIa_fY&list=RDkP3_yJIa_fY&start_radio=1&t=130


----------



## bethzaring

Hope this works!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ6INAayEJI


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2a1W-htfoA


----------



## skilletlicker

*Loretta covers Patsy*

Review: Loretta Lynn recalls friendship with Patsy Cline
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnoIjYln018


----------



## skilletlicker

*Steve Earle covers ... well, Everybody*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3sTO7VqxME


----------



## luckytrim

Jimmy Fallon & friends help Sting with a "Don't Stand......" Remix ...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbZtFKgqXIs


----------



## skilletlicker

*LT, In case you haven't heard this yet.*



luckytrim said:


> ..Can't get enough of this girl...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X09s37tJ09s



Sarah Jarosz Previews New Album ‘World on the Ground’ With Wistful Song ‘Johnny’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjf7ZqgK-Gw
And just for good measure, here she is with I'm With Her plus Molly Tuttle.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI161Hs211U


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huTUOek4LgU&feature=emb_logo


----------



## Katie H

Not listening so much, but...

In lieu of listening to my audio books I have been enjoying seeing/listening to some of my favorite movies.

Today was quite interesting. I began the day with "The Pursuit of Happyness" with Will Smith. Such a sweet and inspiring film.

Finished the afternoon with "Girl with the Pearl Earring," which is one of my all-time favorites. The cinematography was more than stellar, along with the dialogue. Each scene seemed to be a piece out of Johannes Vermeer's paintings.

As a matter of fact, I have a reproduction of the painting in my studio. Love looking at her as I enter and leave the room.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Jorma Kaukonen*

Lots of informal streaming concerts these days. I think this one is special.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75XiVQiWvlM&t=519s
Jorma Kaukonen's _Blue Country Heart_ is another of my all-time favorite albums. Many will know him better from Hot Tuna. A few old heads might even remember him as lead guitar and one of the founding members of Jefferson Airplane.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo1aft5wX6o


----------



## laughlaugh

Currently listening to George Thorogood:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obJpegVB5zk


----------



## bethzaring

skilletlicker said:


> Lots of informal streaming concerts these days. I think this one is special.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75XiVQiWvlM&t=519s
> Jorma Kaukonen's _Blue Country Heart_ is another of my all-time favorite albums. Many will know him better from Hot Tuna. A few old heads might even remember him as lead guitar and one of the founding members of Jefferson Airplane.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo1aft5wX6o




The first album I ever bought, with my own money, was Surrealistic Pillow.  My middle sister gave a huge sigh of relief.  Before that, I was listening to Perry Como  She knew I was going to be okay!


----------



## skilletlicker

*Kacey Musgraves & John Prine Song Swap*

These two videos were recorded at a "Song Swap" a couple of years ago. Wish we could see the whole thing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A-pRJxCKR8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1WcXUUfIa8
Occurs to me that if Kacey Musgraves keeps doing what she has the past ten years, in few more decades she might become the female John Prine.


----------



## Togo34

A music professor (Carl Orff) composed this song to encourage his young students to compose their own. It has since become a classic. It was used in the 1973 movie "Badlands" but has nothing to do with that film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rKuxToqKo4


----------



## Togo34

*Cream - Royal Albert Hall*

Three guys that faithfully replicated a song from 1969. No backup, just them three. Stellar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FGxH50WS7Q


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMxAKlC5FMM


----------



## Togo34

Nice. Makes me want to put it to a 1920's film.


----------



## luckytrim

A COVID Friendly tune ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l71pbhqnvNM


----------



## skilletlicker

*Reina del Cid Covers Merle Haggard*

I love these young women. Look at Reina's fingerpicking at the end of this. Begins with furrowed concentration and ends with a smile you can see a mile. Toni's lessons are paying off. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBkNpJjpkqk&feature=em-uploademail
Reina's YouTube channel
Toni's YouTube channel


----------



## luckytrim

Strangest things you find on You Tube...
Sweet Child 'o Mine cover...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbsEZzgCwmI


----------



## luckytrim

Anybody for a little Corrs ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzerbXFwGCE


----------



## skilletlicker

I got shipwrecked in Memphis Tennessee twenty-five years ago. Company transferred me here, then sold itself to a bigger company that blowed itself up in a Enron type fiasco a few years later. Best thing to come of that move was the discovery of WEVL FM, easier found and played by most at WEVL.org.

Every Wednesday, 9AM to 4PM, and every Saturday from 6 to 10 AM, that's _"what I'm listening to now"_. I'm not going to risk getting on Fiona's bad side for promoting stuff but you can see what shows those are on their website if you're interested. One of them though, is the "_Old-Time Country Music Hour_" hosted by Judy playing songs from the 1920s and '30s. I mention this only to credit her for reminding me of this 1936 recording of "Arkansaw Hard Luck Blues" by Lonnie Glosson.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=844cO3gmmi0
But that's not what I wanted to tell you about.

My favorite YouTubers are two young women known together I guess as Reina del Cid. Since the Virus got all their gigs canceled they've been streaming live every Wednesday morning at 10 AM central time. Next week is probably the last one. Young as they are, they've been performing for a long time. Today's stream included a song called "New Girlfriend" that Reina wrote a surprisingly long time ago; she said they hadn't played it in 12 years. I don't know how that song didn't become a big hit, either for them or some big music star. For my money, it's as good or better than any song of its type including Taylor Swift's back when she used to write songs with melodies that told a story. Anyway, Reina and Toni play "New Girlfriend" 34:35 minutes into today's streaming concert.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fPiZq8j1KA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Apparently folks have a problem with me, if you follow the rules of the forum...no problem.


----------



## skilletlicker

No, no no! I don't have a problem. At least not with you!
Clearly I insulted you. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to.

Edited to add: As I said in my PM to Princess Fiona but should have publicly said here. I think she does an admirable and necessary job within DiscussCooking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Then don't make me out to be a bully.  I'm done.


----------



## Togo34

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then don't make me out to be a bully.  I'm done.



Fiona is fair. I got tired of Skillet and Luckytrim seemingly watering down this off topic forum with so many daily post songs that I got annoyed and went against the rules and expressed my displeasure and was rightfully banned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> No, no no! I don't have a problem. At least not with you!
> Clearly I insulted you. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to.
> 
> Edited to add: As I said in my PM to Princess Fiona but should have publicly said here. *I think she does an admirable and necessary job within DiscussCooking.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Togo34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fiona is fair.* I got tired of Skillet and Luckytrim seemingly watering down this off topic forum with so many daily post songs that I got annoyed and went against the rules and expressed my displeasure and was rightfully banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!
Click to expand...


----------



## luckytrim

.....a Little piece of History 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewnfWoSQz3o


----------



## luckytrim

R.I.P Harold Reid ....




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mcqEkjURnM


----------



## Just Cooking

I find that skipping over posts works well..

I always check out offerings by skilletlicker and luckytrim and most every DC member.. If of no interest, I move on to the next post.. 

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TM6Ja14TSM


RIP Harold Reid, what a loss to country music.


----------



## luckytrim

Their First ...........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s8nRL2bPCU


----------



## luckytrim

Good Choice SK !   I'm a big fan of Casey ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ8xqyoZXCc








............. and of John !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heuGzSgsiwk


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eYuUAV4YE4


----------



## luckytrim

Hope nobody gets upset with this, just HAD to share...........


.The story behind the greatest Country song ever written, with a video of George singing it live ............




https://www.wideopencountry.com/story-behind-george-jones-stopped-loving-today/


----------



## Just Cooking

luckytrim said:


> Hope nobody gets upset with this, just HAD to share...........
> 
> 
> .The story behind the greatest Country song ever written, with a video of George singing it live ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wideopencountry.com/story-behind-george-jones-stopped-loving-today/



Thank you for this..  

I grew up with Jazz as my standard music. Rhythm & Blues and Rock & Roll took me to adulthood.. I caught on to Country in the late 60's and because of artist such as Nelson, Haggard, Cash and Jones, it has remained a favorite to this day..

I consider "He Stopped Loving Her Today" to be my most cherished country song..

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Saw this Lady on an Austin City Limits rerun last night......... I'll be paying more attention to her in future...






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM5Xa1FvNQQ


----------



## skilletlicker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qUiostVFEc


----------



## skilletlicker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFPdHJcWEmA
I won't call her a hell-raiser but she sure as hell stirred the pot.

Flapper
Semi-Pro Basketball Player
Railroad Bookkeeper
HorseWoman
CourtClerk
PoliceWoman
Legal Secretary
ParaLegal
Community Activist
Political Fund Raiser


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgMzamBkMlU


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHX_X8z25gQ


----------



## skilletlicker

*Larking Poe - "Rocky Mountain Way"*

Another YouTube pair I follow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhi2lXh0HP8
Megan, the blonde sister playing slide or lap steel, has some nice tutorials on their channel as well.


----------



## Katie H

Well, actually, since I haven't the opportunity to enjoy my audio books from the library, I've been availing myself of my decent CD music library.  Today was a mix of Yanni, which my girls totally enjoyed, along with some old, old, Frank Sinatra discs.  My music tastes include so many different things.

Last week we had Mason Williams, Charlie Vassar and Van Cliburn.

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Kayelle

I hear what you're saying Katie...We are close to the same age, and for a long time, I've said my favorites are "Old Music by Dead People". 
I'm thoroughly enjoying Alexa requests for my music with the Amazon Echo, with the additional sub woofer. The sound is just spectacular with no monster system I once owned with all the hundreds of CD's. I gave it all away in favor of new technology for a fraction of the cost not to mention the complexity of my previous "expensive boat anchor system" that took up so much room in my bookcase. I'm a happy girl with an entire library of every kind of music, some of which I had never enjoyed before, like music for artists still living. 

This entire new system we have was around $200, and takes up so little space. It's just amazing to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I hear what you're saying Katie...We are close to the same age, and for a long time, I've said my favorites are "Old Music by Dead People".
> I'm thoroughly enjoying Alexa requests for my music with the Amazon Echo, with the additional sub woofer. The sound is just spectacular with no monster system I once owned with all the hundreds of CD's. I gave it all away in favor of new technology for a fraction of the cost not to mention the complexity of my previous "expensive boat anchor system" that took up so much room in my bookcase. I'm a happy girl with an entire library of every kind of music, some of which I had never enjoyed before, like music for artists still living.
> 
> *This entire new system we have was around $200, and takes up so little space. It's just amazing to me.*




Tell me more, please. I am an Amazon Prime member and would like to know how to set this up.  Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's an example of what I mean. I've never been to Tennessee and my libation of choice is California white wine. The fact is, this really does it for me, and I would have never thought it would. Thanks Alexa.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhtkt82cvyY


----------



## Souschef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell me more, please. I am an Amazon Prime member and would like to know how to set this up.  Thanks.


 Hopefully you have a router with WiFi capability. Alexa and the sub woofer work through WiFi.
We have an Amazon music subscription which is $3.99 a month. However, Pandora is free.
You can set it up on your PC and it is fairly easy.
Kayelle is thrilled as she loves to have music in the house all the time. I hope this will work for you and if you need help let me know.


----------



## Souschef

*Tennessee Whiskey Lyrics*

*"Tennessee Whiskey"*
(originally by David Allan Coe)

   Used to spend my nights out in a barroom
Liquor was the only love I'd known
But you rescued me from reachin' for the bottom
And brought me back from being too far gone

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
You're as sweet as strawberry wine
You're as warm as a glass of brandy
And honey, I stay stoned on your love all the time

I've looked for love in all the same old places
Found the bottom of a bottle always dry
But when you poured out your heart I didn't waste it
'Cause there's nothing like your love to get me high

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
You're as sweet as strawberry wine
You're as warm as a glass of brandy
And honey, I stay stoned on your love all the time

_[Instrumental]_

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
You're as sweet as strawberry wine
You're as warm as a glass of brandy
And honey, I stay stoned on your love all the time

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
Tennessee whiskey
Tennessee whiskey

You're as smooth as Tennessee whiskey
Tennessee whiskey
Tennessee whiskey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> Hopefully you have a router with WiFi capability. Alexa and the sub woofer work through WiFi.
> We have an Amazon music subscription which is $3.99 a month. However, Pandora is free.
> You can set it up on your PC and it is fairly easy.
> Kayelle is thrilled as she loves to have music in the house all the time. I hope this will work for you and if you need help let me know.



Thank you!


----------



## skilletlicker

*Molly Tuttle and Old Crow Medicine Show cover "Helpless"*

I really like these new-fangled music subscriptions. Have used Pandora and Amazon Music but settled pretty much settled on Spotify. I think they all give you the option to like and "un-like?" individual songs, artists, and albums. As you make tens or hundreds of thousand such choices of the years, the algorithms become uncanny at predicting what you will like. I get daily, weekly, and monthly playlists of old and new material that is literally targeted specifically to my tastes.
YouTube tries to do somethin simular on a much smaller scale.

Spotify knows I loved _Déjà Vu_, the old Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young album. They also know I'm partial to Old Crowe Medicine Show and have an Old Man's crush on Molly Tuttle.

So last week when Miss Tuttle teamed up with Old Crow Medicine Show to share a new version of the Neil Young classic “Helpless,” with 100% of proceeds going to WhyHunger’s COVID-19 Rapid Response Fund, Spotify "knew" it couldn't go wrong by including it with the New Releases it sends me every week.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjVZDKCX_AQ


----------



## skilletlicker

*More New-Fangled Music Bidness Stuff*

I've been noticing fewer complaints about how big labels and the music subscription businesses short-change artist, and more examples of how artists are using those services along with self-publishing, YouTube live-streaming, Patreon subscriptions, and Pay What You Can performances; both live and online, to circumvent the power of a "Music Establishment."

I'm a fan of "Old Time" music. Not the 1980s and '90s, mind you. I'm talking 1920's and '30's when that day's dominant Music Moguls were sending out expeditions to track down regional musical talent unknown to Tin Pan Alley and the fledgling radio business. They were largely successful in that endeavor and made some "stars" and invented some new musical genres but the cost was a Musical Industrial Complex that has been lamented ever since.

Anyway, I applaud those young Artists creatively reinventing the business they've chosen and I support them where I can. It probably has never been easier or more rewarding for fans to enjoy and support the little guys who aren't necessarily supported or controlled by Industry King-makers.

And now I return you to regularly scheduled programming.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA9uZFSFMsQ


----------



## Kayelle

*SlilletLicker,* your last two posts had a wealth of information for me. *TYVM!!!*


----------



## Kayelle

*PF and Katie*

My new system can also be set up for Alexa to read Amazon books online. Nice entertainment when my eyes are needed for other tasks.


----------



## skilletlicker

*More Molly Tuttle*

Here is a nice interview with Miss Tuttle.

A stunning flat-picking display begins 10:40 into this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRMjq_1TR4&feature=push-u-sub&attr_tag=5hKSs2sfd8k5mXkr:6


----------



## luckytrim

My favorite Ray Price tune is this , written by Kris Kristofferson...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phLlo_t-z-U


----------



## skilletlicker

*Do Y'all Know Billy Strings?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RNNQYpnukA
Just for reference, this is Doc Watson's take on the same Geroge Gershwin song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik0ONlyFMn0
You might know of my particular feelings for Molly Tuttle. Mind you, Billy doesn't have anything on her, but she has been de-emphasizing prodigious guitar talents so her songwriting and vocals shine through. Here are Molly and Billy holding nothing back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJzz-Nuo-QQ

Billy Strings is one of those musicians whose talents and imagination surpass the norms. Sometimes his ability to play exceeds my ability to listen. In that regard, he is in very distinguished company.


----------



## Just Cooking

This rendition of Summertime remains my favorite.. Billy Stewart
http://youtu.be/XWxYx9mmr7U

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

My favorite Story Teller ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqV9NZSGIa4


----------



## Kayelle

This is dedicated to you Souschef, the man I love. Happy Birthday again. We both know that love is .....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOXAwOHw7Aw


----------



## Kayelle

This isn't for everyone, but I, along with some 5 million viewers have seen it more than once. I'm hoping you'll enjoy it too.  Just brilliant IMOhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YImcf302YE


----------



## Kayelle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1soFgsIdQR0


----------



## Just Cooking

I blame it on being older but, I often get emotional when I watch someone, such as this lady, preform..  
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> I blame it on being older but, I often get emotional when I watch someone, such as this lady, preform..
> Ross




*Listen to me my friend.* There's not a man or a woman alive who doesn't want a love partner who's not ashamed of getting "Misty" (pun intended). It just is not age related.

He's been singing like this for over 60 years.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkC9bCuahC8


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> *Listen to me my friend.* There's not a man or a woman alive who doesn't want a love partner who's not ashamed of getting "Misty" (pun intended). It just is not age related.
> 
> He's been singing like this for over 60 years



How interesting that you put up this guy..

Johnny Mathis preformed Misty when my first wife and I married in 59. She was absolutely gaga over him and this song..  

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYarHymJjL8


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

As I opened my Chromebook this morning, 
the Google Doodle was of Braddah Iz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I

Today would have been his 61st birthday
Hauoli la hanau Brah!


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> As I opened my Chromebook this morning,
> the Google Doodle was of Braddah Iz
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I
> 
> Today would have been his *61st birthday*
> Hauoli la hanau Brah!




I actually try to avoid this beautiful performance, because it makes me cry like a baby. Today it hit me hard, as *Ron, my late husband was 61 *when he died way too soon, and this was his favorite song of all time. He played it over and over when he was so very sick, and we listened to it holding hands. Sorry for the downer, but it feels good to talk about it. 

I'm so thankful for *Souschef*, sometimes I honestly think Ron sent him for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I actually try to avoid this beautiful performance, because it makes me cry like a baby. Today it hit me hard, as *Ron, my late husband was 61 *when he died way too soon, and this was his favorite song of all time. He played it over and over when he was so very sick, and we listened to it holding hands. Sorry for the downer, but it feels good to talk about it.
> 
> I'm so thankful for *Souschef*, sometimes I honestly think Ron sent him for me.



Makes me cry, too!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*K-L*, you bring your tears over here any time you want,
it's okay by me! 

I know that song was not about Hawaii, but when I 
hear Braddah Iz singing it, I'm home!  *sigh*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZxmZmBfnU


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *K-L*, you bring your tears over here any time you want,
> it's okay by me!
> 
> I know that song was not about Hawaii, but when I
> hear Braddah Iz singing it, I'm home!  *sigh*
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZxmZmBfnU




Both versions have memories of those I loved. I grew up with the one from Wizard of Oz, and my Mom and I both loved it so much. I asked if she would send me a sign that she had made it safely to the other side. It had been pouring rain when she died. When I drove back home after her passing, the sun was shining brightly with a rainbow over my house.
It was my husband Ron's birthday, November 17th, 1983 I always think of them both on that date, even all these years later.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Both versions have memories of those I loved. I grew up with the one from Wizard of Oz, and my Mom and I both loved it so much. I asked if she would send me a sign that she had made it safely to the other side. It had been pouring rain when she died. When I drove back home after her passing, the sun was shining brightly with a rainbow over my house.
> It was my husband Ron's birthday, November 17th, 1983 I always think of them both on that date, even all these years later.



Ooh, I've got chicken-skin.
There's so many signs, every day, that our loved one are watching over us, isn't there *K*? 
I think that those of us left behind just need to to look, they're here, all around us.
Ooh, chicken-skin again ...


----------



## jd_1138

This one is for all of us who've lost our beloved soul mates:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi0vmnxM3ao


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jd_1138 said:


> This one is for all of us who've lost our beloved soul mates:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi0vmnxM3ao



Aw, thank you!  Don Williams was one of Shrek's favorites and he played most of his songs.


----------



## Kayelle

Actually, jd, I have never heard that song before, but thanks for posting it because I won't forget it. Thank you.


----------



## Kayelle

*Softly as I Leave You...Elvis*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k7cz1tyuWo&list=RDxe63zLRu89w&index=3


----------



## luckytrim

For Don Williams Fans -


While He was in College, He belonged to a folk group - The Poco Seco Singers....
They had one big hit -


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSybml7XsH4


----------



## jd_1138

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw, thank you!  Don Williams was one of Shrek's favorites and he played most of his songs.



You're very welcome.  Shrek not only had great taste in women but also in music.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jd_1138 said:


> You're very welcome.  Shrek not only had great taste in women but also in music.



You are too sweet, thanks!


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdxUIZOzd5E&list=PLPOuZhOjWvqYLty_y414IoBCK_UvA2DCV&index=50


----------



## luckytrim

Happy Birthday in Heaven ( or wherever you are)  Johnny !




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBsXywDAmh0


----------



## luckytrim

Hillbilly Funk !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2hlRwEY1hI


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhX...UnvnCVk6jc-Kov_bXrYqMe8ACtXJ9TAY0y7k0eq6H8r_k


----------



## skilletlicker

*Been Listening To Some Newish Releases*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLITH6ZsDdw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8pnS9hKllA

Newly released outtakes from fifty year old _Workingman's Dead_. Link to _Rolling Stone_ article.
Link to new release of Casey Jones (Complete Track With Vocals) - Not Slated on Spotify.
Link to all 64 tracks  on Spotify.
And only because a YouTube link is expected:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxCfnq7A56M

The Dixie Chicks 3 song new release. March March, Gaslighter, and Julianna Calm Down: Link to all three on Spotify.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwBjF_VVFvE


----------



## Katie H

Been listening to a number of audiobooks as I work in my studio.  Today's offering is _Dead Wake_ by Erik Larson, one of my favorite nonfiction authors.  It's the story of the last crossing of the Atlantic of the Lusitania.

Love Larson's work and have either listened to or read some of his others such as _The Splendid and the Vile_, _Devil in the White City_ and _Isaac's Storm_.  The last one is especially fascinating.

Larson's writing is vivid and causes you to see things unfold in your head.  Love a writer who does that.


----------



## luckytrim

Which version do YOU prefer ??


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovb_iRWcqsc




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLbTL9-kkJQ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7LP1CkosjE


----------



## Just Cooking

Ray Price..

Elvis was always good but never thought that Kris was good at with any song..


Ross


----------



## skilletlicker

Hi LT.

I just never been a fan of all those orchestral violins they called the Nashville Sound. Ray Price and the Cherokee Cowboys was a good Country Western Band all through the '50s and early '60s. They included great violin solos but called it a fiddle and played it like one. "Crazy Arms" was another slow tempo romantic ballad that was a hit for him in 1956 without borrowing the string section of some Phil Harmonica orchestra.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyWQiNqHkgI&list=RDngXqZw-w5Eo&index=8

I looked for a version of "For the Good Times" I liked but couldn't find one 'till everybody had got old or dead.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIii8gFOAs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qflSjgNDZbQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Zo-uGskPk

Good talkin' to ya again.


----------



## skilletlicker

*RIP*

Speaking of violins. This'll get played a lot in memory of Charlie Daniels.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBjPAqmnvGA


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=952h-AJ3Bcg


----------



## skilletlicker

Nice choice LT.

Changed my signature this morning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXIlFsjydPU
One of my favorite young YouTubers just uploaded this one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhA4cYCbE0Q


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4WxhAiFiuY


----------



## EddieBrock

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9AbeALNVkk


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Q80mk7bxE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EPwRdVg5Ug


----------



## skilletlicker

*Nice to see you EddieBrock*

Welcome to DC.
Back in the day, I wore out The Who's _Tommy_ on vinyl. Your post got me to wonderin' where I'd heard "We Aren't Gonna Take It" in a different style. So went lookin' and got reminded of The Hillbenders' _Tommy: A Bluegrass Opry_.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jmL1YCOZFo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qspHJSKbmt4
LT, thanks for the introduction to Lake Street Dive. I subscribed on YouTube and followed on Spotify. Like their "Rich Girl" cover a lot too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Oc1UE7SS4


----------



## skilletlicker

*Gillian Welch - All the Good Times*

Just finished listening to Gillian Welch and David Rawlings's newly released covers album titled All the Good Times. I love her voice and his guitar. He takes lead vocals on half the songs here which is cool because her voice is just as evocative and attention-grabbing when she's harmonizing. Especially liked Elizabeth Cotten's "Oh Babe It Ain't No Lie"; in fact, liked it better than the Grateful Dead's cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltW9poRvS58
The other one I'll mention here is "Jackson", the Johnny Cash/June Carter standard.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYt4rRgx5OU
Much as I love Gillian Welch though
...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGhCsznO0S8


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaEzT5MusFs


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-dX3yFkLVE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzpR4eRxd8E


----------



## skilletlicker

*Love Watching Molly Pick*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE2DuhXljAA
Towns Van Zandt's original.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEfGypzadto


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6xDv8RX87A&feature=emb_logo


Yes this was created...


----------



## luckytrim

.........Before the Bobbsey Twins joined the band...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg2D8Uo_xVI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Django Reinhardt - "Georgia On My Mind" 1936 - Jimmie Rodgers - "Blue Yodel #1" 1927*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPMZm0qYGWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqpkQzQPns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEIBmGZxAhg


----------



## Just Cooking

Arpi Alto  This is lovely.. Sorry I can't make it auto
play.. 

https://youtu.be/kumXca0CQPg


----------



## luckytrim

Father / Daughter Double-Play





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTFyaQ9ZlL0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmhjYFxvXtk


----------



## skilletlicker

*Or Mothers and Daughters*

Nice LT. Always admired Roseanne Cash and probably like her version of "Tennessee Flat Top Box" a little better.
Thought about Miley Cyrus, Lisa Marie Presley, and Nancy Sinatra to follow your theme.

But isn't Roeanne Cash sorta Maybelle Carter's grandaughter by marriage? How about mothers and three daughters with a son-in-law and a couple grand-daughters thrown in for good measure?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyw6G7TPLYo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE80Ed59uCY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7ZbwsyGvRY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbuMYiifQBU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fQyFsr6VA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eM592cB_mkU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRiN7woL_Wk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIZqQI2mnzg
Tempted to include covers by non-kinfolk but it would be a pretty long list including Emmylou Harris, Joan Baez, Chet Atkins, Roy Clark, Molly Tuttle, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Doc Watson, Clarence White, Suzy Bogguss, Reese Witherspoon, Flatt & Scruggs, Cowboy Copas, Iris De Ment, Tony Rice, Jim Reeves, Merle Travis, Hank Thompson, Ricky Skaggs, The Browns, Johnny Winter, Loretta Lynn, Ralph Stanley
...
to name just a few.


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7hk-hI0JKw




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2YrnnDltzE







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8O0GgcenVU&app=desktop


----------



## luckytrim

The Original ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eANGHVQS9Q






The Cover ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95kCv10duFw


----------



## skilletlicker

Currently enjoying a live stream by Carsie Blanton.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ICk1D8myo&feature=push-lbss&attr_tag=EmqdB9TPshUsls31:6
But back to the topic:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gk8JJTinUI
Originally written and recorded by Iris DeMent
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlaoR5m4L80


----------



## skilletlicker

*In Case Somebody's Curious About Carsie Blanton...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d89fe_p4gX4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-2pZFtBxo


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf2KtxEtsEM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoPYQ-FmQB4


----------



## skilletlicker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhDgr3W4MqM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7iMBBmFlrs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC18_XEAe2o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfFFREGvLIg


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Mind Your Own Business" - Hank Williams*

Lots of good old songs become almost unplayable because the lyrics contain vocabulary or reveal attitudes that once were prevalent, or at least common, but have since become taboo. Here's one like that from the '40s.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZH2bmbUTl4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1pDy2bpEc8


----------



## skilletlicker

*"I Drink" - Mary Gauthier*

Mary Gauthier wrote it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ1aPaP1_Ew
Bobby Bare sung it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiksNjaR6Yc
So did Blake Shelton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBMUYOPBIqI
And Tim McGraw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gvpjMG0yf8


----------



## skilletlicker

John Prine recorded "Clay Pigeons" on his _John Prine Fair&Square_ Album. I think it sounds like a John Prine song. Prine says he thinks so too at 1:14 on the video below.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0TOuVVAwQI
Blaze Foley wrote it. Not likely you ever heard him on the radio though. His friend, Towns Van Zandt, said, "Blaze only went crazy once. Stayed there though." I recently watched a movie on Showtime that Ethan Hawke made about Blaze Foley.
Anyway, here he is singing the John Prine song he wrote hisself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM3YROq_cLY


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Bacon In My Beans" - Joe Mullins & the Radio Ramblers*

Heard this one this morning on The Barndance.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKIfz3rvxaI


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9oQxFg-IwM


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OrCBx76SNo&feature=emb_title


----------



## kleenex

For something different at this place:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k33o1IgtUEM


----------



## laughlaugh

Simply cannot get enough of this song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz5mI6tqm_Q

Also been listening to Some Girls all month, and am nowhere close to having had enough


----------



## luckytrim

Whitney Houston
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAm7YTEKatg



Dolly Parton 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmsCCzI2V04


----------



## CharlieD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwqcxOic6ZU


----------



## luckytrim

Everly brothers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFE2SnliiV0


Nazareth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WISogScYNXA


----------



## luckytrim

Claire Crosby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlP...YeUeKsoMNHCcq3iNJN3_XmfkPoeBFwwNBb22PJ6k3vY7A


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnYKuLFxaks


----------



## luckytrim

Country Fix  for the day ........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKGjql6W0bQ







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcNzNi7vUm0


----------



## luckytrim

Jack Green
https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...2ab91fcee4c66331832c6a00ba237c49&action=click
Merle Haggard
https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...53c9d8749c43d934993724af46e23fca&action=click


----------



## CharlieD

'm on my Spanish/Latin music:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cExU2BeM_UM


----------



## luckytrim

.... had one of these back in the Stoned Age ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKKP_cZuk54


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5Uog-MDGo


----------



## luckytrim

My Favorite Story-Teller !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDRA3ov4OBE


----------



## luckytrim

Del McCoury Band doing a Buffalo Springfield Song.........
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIdfulZ1c5c

8


----------



## luckytrim

Don Williams and friends had this hit while still in College..........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtuq382GvmY


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MboBsSUhD5Y


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I have spent the entire morning listening to (and watching videos of) surf music by The Beach Boys and Jan & Dean

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcnjYHrhYgg


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUo377mFJ9A


----------



## luckytrim

The Seventies produced a bunch of One-Hit Wonders to compete with the Disco movement ..... here are some of my personal favorites...





Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swIcX57vYDI

 Dancing in the Moonlight – King Harvest
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5JqPxmYhlo

 Stuck in the Middle With You — Stealers Wheel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofs_GyQXJ9k

 The Boys Are Back in Town – Thin Lizzie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQo1HIcSVtg


----------



## luckytrim

If you had to choose just one .......???





Whose Gonna Fill Their Shoes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH8pto4clsA

 She Thinks I Still Care
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skw4LRMYFCo

The Grand Tour
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up0ql8YXxP0

If My Heart Had Windows
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E-9K47IRGU&app=desktop

He Stopped Loving Her Today 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKUP8c0FHE


----------



## Just Cooking

He Stopped Loving Her Today is one of my all time faves by any country singer.

Ross


----------



## Kali-Ann G

Jah bless all,

Me listening to Bob Marley album Uprising. Me love the old school reggae man he said so much to the world. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lePEzamdFXM

Jah bless

Kali-Ann


----------



## luckytrim

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...7a74d5c9603ac3d6a3b53b379a5289dd&action=click


----------



## luckytrim

Which do you prefer ??


Marvin Gaye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnZZTVp_2A

Gladys Knight & the Pips
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRcUxNJEbs

Creedence Clearwater Revival 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXJQOWsp6f4

 Rob Thomas & Daryl Hall 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV_nGyjwISk


----------



## Kali-Ann G

Jah bless man,

Me go with Marvin Gaye.

Kali-Ann


----------



## PrincessFiona60

luckytrim said:


> Which do you prefer ??
> 
> Rob Thomas & Daryl Hall
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV_nGyjwISk



Gosh LT, you said Rob Thomas and when the heck did Daryl Hall get so gorgeous???


----------



## luckytrim

.My favorite Patsy Tear-Jerker ...........



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCrSmJ_YCk8


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i03Yhey8DJ4


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLbnWr1-Qsc


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !Sorry I'm late with "Happy Daughter's Day "!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_11VBEFF-E


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A 33 minute Donna Summer Anthology


----------



## luckytrim

Too Bad ; We don't have a "Poll" function on this thread ..........





Angel of the Morning – Merrilee Rush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mJfzv7YK0E
Angel Eyes – Frank Sinatra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihZHR63UmNI
Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3PB1jWO3_E
Kiss an Angel Good Morning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-pU-DHEVaU


----------



## Just Cooking

All very good. 

I'd vote #1 for Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground. Willie is my guy.

That said, I'm a Frank Sinatra fan from way (50's) back too.

Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Who remembers Hank Ballard & the Midnighters ??
.........if you had to pick just one............





‘Let’s Go, Let’s Go, Let’s Go’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYfnC4CgN-Y

‘Finger Poppin Time’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAeea4S43JY

‘Annie Had a Baby ‘
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjVTI1B_05g&list=PLa2dTK2H-knFL8SeIMGP1RaWIyJmnyGpH&index=5

‘Work With Me Annie’
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYlQ-cVBDsY


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-d3IpIvSFQ


----------



## kleenex

How about something brand spanking new...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlOE_DMTlFs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm listening to a medley of Toby Keith songs, seeing they don't play his songs on Country Radio any more for some reason.


----------



## kleenex

Okay how about this brand spanking new cover song....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHLDaJsUzPE


----------



## Vinylhanger

Laura Brannigan-Gloria.

Just letting YouTube roll.  Just went through a bunch of really bad Europop dance groups.

So bad, they are good... ish.


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOnqjkJTMaA&list=PLBF29177C5D2545EF


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GV8zbBRvLA


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofmTqIznlV8

Don't we all just want this for Christmas.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NzgEh3H0MM


The whole album finally got released on youtube including this song


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYCoyUxY2HY


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhTHgaCjTJs


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg&feature=emb_logo

And from one month ago when he was still alive

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxM4GDimobE


RIP....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRIRTQ_k-Sg&feature=emb_logo
> 
> And from one month ago when he was still alive
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxM4GDimobE
> 
> 
> RIP....



Thank you, Kleenex. One of my most favorite singers.  RIP Mr. Pride!


----------



## pepperhead212

Charley Pride was my favorite singer "back in the days" - still have his 24 first vinyl albums, many of which I converted to CD.  His concert in the Spectrum (long gone) in '70 was the first one I went to, and I saw him a number of times over at Valley Forge, too.  I think I have over 60 of his songs on my Amazon music, which I listen to all the time, while out in my garden, or in the workshop.  

Even in his later years he would do charity concerts, and you still knew it was him, even in his 80s!   

He was another casualty of covid 19.  May he RIP.


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHHvxNh4PY


----------



## Rocklobster

Here's a fun thing we did back in May. We all recorded our parts to version our guitar player played..we sent him the files and he put them all together..He rewrote the lyrics to this popular song...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHaGlX8YtiU


----------



## Just Cooking

Excellent..  

Ross


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqL0qrablnA


How about some 2020 Christmas music.....


----------



## Kathleen

Love it all!  One of my favorites by Charlie Pride.  The Christmas Music.  And the Pandemic Monday song will be hummed all day!


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl8bV2lntBA&ab_channel=Einyo


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GDgdgcME7E

Watch out for her...


----------



## TATTRAT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZFAw2PCClg&ab_channel=NowhereNear


----------



## Andy M.

Harking back to my teen years when Tom Lehrer was more popular, I'm listening to his albums from that era. Here's a sample. He's not for everyone.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeQ-f8FqdfQ&list=PLVllgpqE3l2L66LWeUV3makvbH0E9JzMD&index=5


----------



## TATTRAT

I love me some Seth MacFarlane

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0m2QE9WDkc&ab_channel=BeaMiralles


----------



## luckytrim

My Favorite Christmas Song......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW6nyN1bf8g


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lC0EUDcPvI


----------



## luckytrim

I'm enthralled by this Girl......... reminds me of Karen Carpenter...........


https://www.facebook.com/arpialto/videos/545385996160299


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKYdrlqaOIU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKYdrlqaOIU



Applause!!!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Applause!!!



+1    Very Mooving!


----------



## kleenex

https://d3nuqriibqh3vw.cloudfront.net/the_de_boas_band_-_true.mp4?URxpTRLEbqIEsEDsxyM6Xypau.4x2O.3

Okay this is an ad for a company but the music is amazing.  OH SO 80's...


----------



## pepperhead212

I found a disc last night, while cleaning out that computer room, and I hadn't listened to for a long time! I think I took it up there to copy for a friend, and it (actually 2 of them) got stuck in a closet, when straightening up so a friend visiting could use the room. It's a disc labeled simply Wake-up Music Disc 1, which made me dig around even more (and do more tossing!), to find Disc 2! These are all upbeat, and often really funny songs, that I copied from numerous CDs and a few albums (I heard one earlier by Buck owens that was only on an album, so the last time I heard it was on this!). You can see how many artists I have on these, and if you are familiar with the songs, you know what I mean by wake-up music!


Wake-up MusicDisc 1 by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Wake-up musicDisc 2 by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## Kathleen

Nice grouping of songs!


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTEFOa0hwzk

For some more classical music greatness.


----------



## kleenex

For an artist doing something different listen to this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mwyy0dLcSE


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCN0uYl_H_4

An official cover of a song like you have not heard before....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Been singing this in my head all day:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EPsuOEH1fY


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDipchuzGnI

I dropping some SO FRESH, SPICY Beats that are Bananas


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Love Song to a Stranger"*

Aoife O'Donovan recently released this single which she sang as a tribute to Joan Baez at the Kennedy Center honors show. I'll play Aoife's version below but first Joan Baez. I wore out a vinyl album and a cassette tape playing her recording of this song and others.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX5v6D20w28
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRYqNuTn6AE


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orJSJGHjBLI


----------



## Kayelle

*Zac Brown's Band *has a new song I saw performed on the Today Show this morning.


What a great post pandemic song of inspiration. *LOVE IT.*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL2KHtxIzn8*


----------



## skilletlicker

*Jorma Kaukonen*

A few old heads might remember Jorma Kaukonen's lead guitar with Jefferson Airplane, or Hot Tuna, or jams with Jerry Garcia, or solo albums like, among my favorites, Blue Country Heart.

Throughout the pandemic, he has provided online concerts. I've watched a lot of them. Here is one with longtime bandmate, bass player, Jack Cassidy. I haven't seen this one. It's set to begin in 16 minutes. Waiting for it to begin at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjJEAeYOdiY


----------



## skilletlicker

That was so good! Almost two hours long.
I know it isn't for everybody. But I hope DCers find it who will enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Molly Tuttle*

Been a Molly Tuttle fan since she was a little kid playing with the family in Dad's bluegrass band.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS-U58rX-08


----------



## cjmmytunes

Did anyone watch the Opening Ceremony in Tokyo Friday?  I loved the version of Imagine they did, but having a hard (if not impossible) time finding a link to put up for it.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

It finally passed the 1 Billion view mark.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Cindi Lauper covering Patsy Montana - “I Wanna Be a Cowboy's Sweetheart”*

Something led me into a Cindi Lauper deep dive this morning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0QwMwS9FdY
That was an old song when I first heard Patsy Montana sing it. Here she is live on Letterman about 33 years ago at age eighty or so.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pugm8QdUPbM
But this is her original version I first heard sixty years ago on the radio, recorded with 27-year-old vocal cords. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAYwYscqXJQ


----------



## skilletlicker

*Reina del Cid*

These ladies always make my day. They post a new video almost every Sunday morning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlLdqNxTrJM


----------



## skilletlicker

*Calling Attention to Arpi Alto. Thanks LT*



luckytrim said:


> I'm enthralled by this Girl......... reminds me of Karen Carpenter...........
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/arpialto/videos/545385996160299


*LT, why aren't you posting on this thread anymore?* *Thanks for turning me on to Arpi Alto.* Sorry for not seeing it earlier. I first looked at her YouTube channel and saw the cover of John Lennon's "Imagine." Remembering cjmmytunes's request for the Olympics version, I watched that one first. Thought to myself, what a pretty girl, wonder what she really sounds like. I've listened to her and watched a bunch on YouTube and Spotify, which I can play on better speakers. She is the real deal. Her voice is so deep and rich but still feminine with beautiful upper register. Doesn't seem autotuned to me; I'm no expert though. Looked for a professional review to confirm and posted one at the bottom. If you watch it, look at this guy's head snap when she opens her mouth at 1:30.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JWkqZgutXg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgeta-yNK_Y


----------



## skilletlicker

*Thank you Ms. Griffith: Rest In Peace*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GK462XnRjQ


----------



## pepperhead212

I never heard her version of that, only Kathy Mattea.  Sorry to hear about her.


----------



## skilletlicker

Thanks Pepperhead
Replies in this thread are a little rare. After posting and listening to the linked audio I cried. Got more fingers than times that's happened.


----------



## Termy

Well Marsshall Tucker just ended efore thaat was Steve Eearle, Toy Keith and now Hank Jr. is on. 

Now, WHAT am I listening to ? 

Youtube. Somehow it knows what I like, some of it I have on my PC and never played online. It is not in the place where any sneaky program can find it, like in newer PCs is all in the "library". My good collection is not even on here, I have an external. 

How does it know / And I mean it knew from the very first, it guesses ? But it is cool, like having your own radio station. Now it came up with a Toby Keith I don't remember. Not bad. 

It still gets me how it knows what I like. 

T


----------



## skilletlicker

*Molly Tuttle plays on Bela Fleck's "Wheels Up"*

Saw Molly's Instagram post about this[/URL]. Bela Fleck's "Wheels Up" featuring Molly Tuttle and Sierra Hull. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3zxn4pG4kg


----------



## caseydog

I stumbled onto this short clip, and it made me question reality. Angus Young and AC/DC covering... _On Broadway_ by George Benson??? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVDzbGsAXHw

CD


----------



## caseydog

BTW, I love weird covers of songs. Here is a bluegrass (?) cover of AC/DC by _Steve'n'Seagulls_...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc

CD


----------



## Termy

I just listened to Ravel's Bolero by some French orchestra. 

T


----------



## karadekoolaid

Chopin´s 1st piano concerto with Martha Argerich. I´ve only ever heard one pianist who plays like she does; an eccentric Canadian called Glenn Gould.
The two of them have stainless steel fingers, because no matter how fast they play, you can hear every single note. Stunning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WRIBgYAXDQ


----------



## skilletlicker

*"City of New Orleans"*

I was twenty years old when Arlo first recorded this song. Been hummin' or singin' it ever since.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYjOMIki6qs


----------



## luckytrim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KCay-dyqYU


----------



## skilletlicker

Nice post LT. Glad to see you back here. She's been showing up in my Spotify feed nearly every week lately.


----------



## Termy

ELO - Roll Over Beethoven. 

Not sure what next, maybe let them choose it. 

T

ETA crap, can't because I played it on my PC)


----------



## Termy

If you knew me well enough you might hate me. 

Today I listened to Toby Keith, Alan Jackon, Gordon Lightfoot. 

You might hate my selections and if not people with good ears will hate my stereo. When you got some age on you it is better, it is tailored to my ars, after all it is my system. I have some normal stereos but this one ain't it. This one the mid/hi is so strong you can understand every word through the floor. (this is in the basement)

I got a couple of amps around and could be running my GOOD Boston Acoustics. Need a music server though, I do not intend to listen to the radio. 

Aaaa, youtube just found Boston's first album. Think I'll let that run. now this is something I like, but how did they know ? I NEVER played a Boston tune online EVER. Well if I did it was a different house, different ISP and back then I DLed everything and didn't need youtube. I as an expert at it. o virus ever because of the software I used, second tier DSL and the programs completely open. That means it would DL from 100 locations. People would call with a request, you can ask them, sometimes I would call them 10 minutes later and "I got the whole album, want anything else ?". 

T (BBIAM)


----------



## skilletlicker

*Woody serenades his niece and nephew, Ken and Karen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfq5b1bppJQ


----------



## skilletlicker

Don't know why I'm posting this today.

Well, I do. But it's private.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxTBRFF7mBM


----------



## jd_1138

I vaguely remember this song. I was like 12 when it came out. I loved Mike + The Mechanics. I didn't know this was their song. I just stumbled across this last month. Great song, great video of a simpler time. I love the kids messing with the instruments.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8toBVYDKukU


----------



## jd_1138

masterpiece...........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVlSVkzbJDA


----------



## skilletlicker

Reina del Cid's Sunday morning video was a cover of Peggy Seeger's "I'm Gonna Be an Engineer." I really only knew Peggy Seeger as the little lost girl in a department store returned to her mother by Elizabeth Cotten, who wrote "Freight Train" and "Shake Sugaree." So spent a good part of the afternoon listening to Peggy Seeger on YouTube and Spotify.

Anyway, here's Reina's (Rachelle's) cover.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7_jhpvsFrM


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzN9rdvXmS4


----------



## skilletlicker

*You Turn Me On, I'm a Radio - Features Molly Tuttle*

One of the radio shows I try not to miss is Folk Song Fiesta. This morning Bruce played Joni Mitchell's "You Turn Me On, I'm a Radio." Just hearing it once wasn't enough so I did a YouTube search and found Molly Tuttle singing lead on this Berklee College of Music ensemble cover. Molly is mostly known as an award-winning bluegrass and americana guitar flat-picker but she does a very nice job on the vocals here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPuBDw07GU0


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h9tC3FM9UI


----------



## skilletlicker

*Dealin' With the Devil*

Been a while since I linked to old blues here but was recently reminded of this classic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InVK7mXIDEo
In case you're curious, Carsie Blanton's tweet is what brought it to mind.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right this minute (I usually stream music while perusing the message boards) I was in a country mood, so I am listening to Best Country Songs of Alan Jackson. Before that is was Best Songs of 1978, which was pretty much all disco, heavy with Bee Gees tunes from Saturday Night Fever.

I finally got tired of Alan Jackson, so I just switched to Chicago Greatest Hits.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoEMBFIhUW0


----------



## skilletlicker

*Emmylou Harris*

Mindin' my own business and fell down Emmylou's rabbit hole. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzTirzJsFM8


----------



## skilletlicker

Couldn't climb out of that hole. So I rode the "Rock Island Line."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT9gMdfuRWc


----------



## karadekoolaid

What am I listening to?
My porky dog snoring on the couch!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I finally got tired of Alan Jackson, so I just switched to Chicago Greatest Hits.



I just read that again and it reminded me of a Shooter Jennings (Waylon's kid) that I used to love called Fourth of July. "We sang Stranglehold 'til the stereo couldn't take no more of that rock and roll so we put on a little George Jones and just sang along"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIHe7LNVtzY


----------



## skilletlicker

*And now for something entirely different...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WOyZ9hFht0


----------



## roadfix

I listening to this album right now…


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2ZbherL-8


----------



## Just Cooking

*Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones - Mannish Boy (Live At Checkerboard Lounge)*

https://youtu.be/sc_GVeeo-20


grrr. Its supposed to open so you don't have to click on it.

Ross


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5isjqo_xtCo

Yes it is time for new holiday songs..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank You, Kleenex! That is beautiful.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IizKiCg_pI&list=OLAK5uy_kF0jrwNdvsI8uW8HQv_CJ5riEwDnKLGK0&index=4

Because it is Christmas time I will post another artist with a new 2021 Christmas time album.


----------



## roadfix

This


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRfA1qxk9ls


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrT8FddyqzM


----------



## buckytom

La Traviata, gypsies in tact, despite a ridiculous request for contemporaneous political correctness. Sorry, taxy. Does Zingari work? 
Time marches on, but you can't change history.


----------



## phinz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G11mysPBw4I


----------



## buckytom

As I was walking through a hallway at work last night, I was whistling my ear worm for the night,  Big Rock Candy Mountain.

A coworker heard me and ran to his office to get his guitar. We sang the wole song together while he played his guitar. You had to see the looks we got from  several other coworkers that came out to listen.
Afterwards, we got a nice round of applause.
It was so much fun.

I don't think I should quit and start a new career anytime soon, though.

https://youtu.be/JqowmHgxVJQ


----------



## Just Cooking

I had not heard that before.  Fun song. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One of my Dad's favorite songs to sing. He learned it from his Dad. Grandpa used to ride the rails when he was young.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oops!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

https://tidal.com/browse/track/51210877
and also this
https://youtu.be/gp0BwvLggww


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTSfLE-LfPo


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZeggW0Zb5Y

Yes folks I have found you an amazing talent of singer right here for you.  Take a listen and you will agree.


----------



## Carl520

Sports by Beach Bunny


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm listening to my risty skills playing my new harmonica.  I hace to re-learn riffs, and blues progressions.  The problem is that I purchaced a A harp.  All of the online lessons are in C.  Ah well, I'll just have to transfigure the notes.  I can still play Red River Valley, some Credence songs, Sittin' by the Dock On The Bay, Woody Guthrie classics  you know, the easy songs.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## roadfix

Phantom of the Opera on a 2 set record album….  
Was a garage sale find…


----------



## Katie H

Big fan of audiobooks.  Currently listening to "Hidden Prey" by John Sandford.  Am really enjoying it because it takes place in and around Duluth, Minnesota, which has been part of my stompin' grounds.  So many towns mentioned that I know.

He's a great writer and in the vein of Lee Child, one of my favorites.


----------



## Just Cooking

Katie H said:


> *Big fan of audiobooks*.  Currently listening to "Hidden Prey" by John Sandford.  Am really enjoying it because it takes place in and around Duluth, Minnesota, which has been part of my stompin' grounds.  So many towns mentioned that I know.
> 
> He's a great writer and in the vein of Lee Child, one of my favorites.



Jeannie and I have read every Sandford book, to date. Her favorite and one of mine too.

I love audiobooks but, they don't love me. I fall asleep listening to them. 

Ross


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lr5LL5tArk


----------



## Demoniac

Haiduk - _Morph_ [melodic black metal]


----------



## kleenex

An unexpected new cover that is really good.


----------



## Carl520




----------



## Carl520




----------



## kleenex




----------



## Roll_Bones

I watched a program last night about Def Leppard.  Now this song is stuck in my head.  Many memories.  Good and bad.  But memories none the less.


----------

